# Whaddya know!  obama was really born in Kenya!



## Katzndogz (May 17, 2012)

The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'

Breitbart News has obtained a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by Barack Obama's then-literary agency, Acton & Dystel, which touts Obama as "born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii." 

The booklet, which was distributed to "business colleagues" in the publishing industry, includes a brief biography of Obama among the biographies of eighty-nine other authors represented by Acton & Dystel. 

It also promotes Obama's anticipated first book, Journeys in Black and White--which Obama abandoned, later publishing Dreams from My Father instead.


----------



## Bigfoot (May 17, 2012)

Clearly this is Bush's fault.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 17, 2012)

Bombshell.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 17, 2012)

clearly its more bullshit from a lie monger site


----------



## ducks102 (May 17, 2012)

white people?

they are simply  classic


----------



## Conservative (May 17, 2012)

from the link...



> The errant Obama biography in the Acton & Dystel booklet *does not contradict the authenticity of Obama's birth certificate.* Moreover, *several contemporaneous accounts of Obama&#8217;s background describe Obama as having been born in Hawaii.*
> 
> *The biography does, however, fit a pattern in which Obama--or the people representing and supporting him--manipulate his public persona.*


That last line is the key. They were trying to manipulate his public persona, to make it look more interesting... having or course no idea he'd run for the White House someday.

non-issue.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

Oh boy...here we go again...


----------



## Truthmatters (May 17, 2012)

Obamas birth is as perfectly  documented as your own you assholes


----------



## Conservative (May 17, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> clearly its more bullshit from a lie monger site



read post #6 dip-shit.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 17, 2012)

Quite confusing considering that he lied about his mother and insurance and....of course his composites.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> from the link...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'd say Obama has more to worry about with the bombshells being laid By Jerimiah Wright in his audio interview being exposed by Hannity and Beck...
where Wright levels some pretty serious charges against Obama...


----------



## High_Gravity (May 17, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'
> 
> Breitbart News has obtained a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by Barack Obama's then-literary agency, Acton & Dystel, which touts Obama as "born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii."
> 
> ...



Americans are born abroad all the time.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > from the link...
> ...




I read some of those transcripts on how he was selected and his allegiances.  Interesting stuff.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 17, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

they are trying real hard to rehash all the fucking crap lies that didnt work last election.

I smell desperation in the air


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 17, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> they are trying real hard to rehash all the fucking crap lies that didnt work last election.
> 
> I smell desperation in the air



Desperation by your camp.  O's numbers are in freefall.


----------



## Luissa (May 17, 2012)

Wasn't this already brought up three years ago????????


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

And it's still being brought up.

Whether he was born in Kenya, or just lied about being born there...either way, he's a douche and you retards elected him.

Congratulations, retards. You fell for a shyster.


----------



## asaratis (May 17, 2012)

Luissa said:


> Wasn't this already brought up three years ago????????



Yes.  It was "proved" by way of obviously forged documents that he was born in Hawaii.

It doesn't matter to me where he was born.  The bastard has done enough damage as President and needs to be replaced.

BTW, your avatar cracks me up!


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Quite confusing considering that he lied about his mother and insurance and....of course his composites.


 
Among other things...


* Watch Becks Entire Obama Expose Free of Charge*

*'Church Was Not Their Thing: New Audio From Rev. Wrights Shocking Interview With Obama Book Author Ed Klein*

*Author of explosive new Obama book unveils bombshell interview with Rev. Jeremiah Wright*


Obama...was Manufactured...completely...the 'Composite' POTUS...


----------



## Katzndogz (May 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'
> ...



Yes.  To American parents.


----------



## Liberty (May 17, 2012)

pretty crazy.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 17, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



His mother was American, or is that being questioned as well?


----------



## Againsheila (May 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'
> ...




Yeah, and that makes them citizens but not natural born citizens.  Heck in my brother an my case, it didn't even make us citizens and I have the citizenship papers to prove it.  The truth is, it doesn't matter.  The people who rule our country make and break their own laws and to hell with the rest of us.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



His father was American? I think not.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

And what about Obama writing himself into the BIOS of other Presidents on Whitehouse.gov?

Obama has larger problems...like _trust..._


----------



## WillowTree (May 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'
> ...



But do they lie about it?


----------



## Againsheila (May 17, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> ...



Which leaves us with a man stupid enough to put a dog in his carrier and strap it to the top of a car for a long drive.  

Oh, what I would give to have someone run for president that I would be proud to vote for.


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


 
That's the point that was being made. You're an American if you're born abroad to American parents...and Obama wasn't.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 17, 2012)

this piece of trash paper proves nothing you idiots.

He has all the paper work to document his birth you lying sacks of pig shit


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


 
...OR was a _Rogue _in HighSchrool by cutting some hippies hair...which has been debunked by the family


----------



## Katzndogz (May 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



It doesn't need to be to qualify as a natural born American citizen.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 17, 2012)

A flier from decades ago?

REALLY?

let it be examined by real experts andit will go the same way as Oreilyy taits crap


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

Wow, tdm. When I want to hear you spew, I'll shove my arm up your ass and use my hand to work your mouth.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 17, 2012)

When you have shit like this,is it any wonder that there is a birther movement?
This is like the Trayvon vs Zimm. All kinds of evidence points to the truth....yet libs act like it's crazy to question the situation.
Intellectual dishonesty at it's best......


----------



## candycorn (May 17, 2012)

Birthers and the GOP; go together like apple pie and ice cream.  Man, I bet you guys wish you could help yourselves from sounding so idiotic but, alas....you can't.

This is why Obama is winning; because the alternative you are presenting sounds so idiotic.


----------



## WillowTree (May 17, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> this piece of trash paper proves nothing you idiots.
> 
> He has all the paper work to document his birth you lying sacks of pig shit



meltdown continues.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 17, 2012)

your lies never stop


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> ...



Not so much:

Obama v Romney:

Obama: 46.1,  Romney:  43.7...	*Obama +2.4*

RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - General Election: Romney vs. Obama

Up from last week in fact.

No "freefall" there.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Birthers and the GOP; go together like apple pie and ice cream. Man, I bet you guys wish you could help yourselves from sounding so idiotic but, alas....you can't.
> 
> This is why Obama is winning; because the alternative you are presenting sounds so idiotic.


 
It's MORE than birthers...The man is a Joke...He was manufactured...and is the sickest joke ever to be foisted on the American people...

Just look at the damage he's done.

The man is a LIAR.


----------



## WillowTree (May 17, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> A flier from decades ago?
> 
> REALLY?
> 
> let it be examined by real experts andit will go the same way as Oreilyy taits crap



well you didn't have a problem with bringing up Romney's past from decades ago so sit on it and spin whyconchya?


----------



## Againsheila (May 17, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



My niece and nephew were born in Canada.  Their mother is American, their father Canadian.  They are considered "Americans born abroad."  

I do not understand the immigration laws and the way they are enforced.  I certainly don't understand why my brother and I were not considered citizens when we were both born abroad to two American parents on American Air Force bases overseas.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

Be that as it may, this is an assinine thread.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 17, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Yes.....that's a huge issue.  Sure.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


/
We shall see.  I'm just looking at trends/comparing/contrasting past presidencies.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 17, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



So you have to be born in the US to be President? why was McCain running than?


----------



## Cammmpbell (May 17, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Clearly this is Bush's fault.



We would all be better off and the national debt would too if all of the Bushes had been born in some other country. The idiot draft dodger assumed a balanced budget with surpluses projected all the way to the outyears. The national debt was on a run which would have paid off completely by 2012. What did he do......immediately cut taxes twice, started two wars.....one totally by choice then ran the economy into a ditch. Put that into your goddamed Republican pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Conservative (May 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> from the link...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still think this is the most plausible explanation. Also, it's worth noting that the site says specifically that this*does not contradict the authenticity of Obama's birth certificate.*


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 17, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Obamas birth is as perfectly  documented as your own you assholes



People have _documented assholes_?

Wow, who knew?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 17, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



To my understanding if you are born abroad and one of your parents is a US Citizen they can go to the US Embassy in that country and get you registered as an American born abroad. Both of your parents do not have to be American.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Be that as it may, this is an assinine thread.


 Outing a POTUS for being manufactured as he damages this Republic is assinine?

Really?


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> We shall see.  I'm just looking at trends/comparing/contrasting past presidencies.



That might be a valid argument, but "freefall" is a very specific term, indicating a rapid movement in a downward direction, which is clearly not the case.


----------



## Clementine (May 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> from the link...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, it was a composite biography?    They had to have gotten the information from Obama himself.   I suppose next you'll tell me that Elizabeth Warre isn't a native American.  Oh, what a shock!  

I have a problem trusting people who change the facts to benefit themselves at any given time.   There is always the question, "were they lying then or now?"


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Obamas birth is as perfectly documented as your own you assholes
> ...


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 17, 2012)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> When you have shit like this,is it any wonder that there is a birther movement?
> This is like the Trayvon vs Zimm. All kinds of evidence points to the truth....yet libs act like it's crazy to question the situation.
> Intellectual dishonesty at it's best......



There has been hardly no coverage during the discovery phase because of the evidence favoring Zimmerman.  This is turning into another Duke Lacrosse case.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > from the link...
> ...


 
Obama has larger problems...like the Economy and trust.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 17, 2012)

Pass me the popcorn.


----------



## Conservative (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



TM asked me for a picture of mine. 'You know, to document it' she said.


----------



## Conservative (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



agreed. I don't think this even enters his mind. And it really shouldn't.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > When you have shit like this,is it any wonder that there is a birther movement?
> ...


 
Indeed...trumped up crap for political expediency to avoid unrest of a certain segment of society...


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 17, 2012)

Cammmpbell said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly this is Bush's fault.
> ...



I guess you could throw O in there too as we would all be better off had O been born in another country.  What?  5 trillion and counting....in three years.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


 
Of _you_ or something else?


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Be that as it may, this is an assinine thread.
> ...



Are you from the state of Hawaii?  

Are you a member of Congress?

If you are not, then you are in fact Constitutionally prevented from questioning the decision and the records of the State of Hawaii.

Article 4, Section 1 - 



> "Full faith and credit shall be given in each state to the public acts, records, and judicial proceedings of every other state. And the Congress may by general laws prescribe the manner in which such acts, records, and proceedings shall be proved, and the effect thereof."



So, since Hawaii has clearly decided that Obama is in fact a natural born citizen of their state, unless you're a member of Congress or a resident of Hawaii, *it's none of your damn business*, as per the US Constitution.

Thus, this thread is assinine, yes.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 17, 2012)

Cammmpbell said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly this is Bush's fault.
> ...



Wait, I thought Clinton the draft dodger left Bush with a surplus?



Put that in your retard pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Againsheila (May 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Excellent question.  They held a special session of congress just to make him eligible and I think that's the biggest reason why Obama's citizenship was never challenged and never will be.  The Supreme Court has refused to hear every case brought before them on the issue.


----------



## Conservative (May 17, 2012)

Clementine said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > from the link...
> ...


my comments in blue above.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 17, 2012)

*Citizenship by Being Born to U.S. Citizens*



> In a number of situations, if you were born to parents, at least one of whom was a U.S. citizen at the time of your birth, you automatically gained U.S. citizenship through the process of acquisition. It does not matter whether you were born on American soil or foreign. As well, if you have children, those children will also acquire U.S. citizenship through you at their birth.



U.S. Citizenship Through Parents or by Birth - FindLaw


----------



## LogikAndReazon (May 17, 2012)

Andrew Breitbart was never a "Birther," and Breitbart News is a site that has never advocated the narrative of "Birtherism." In fact, Andrew believed, as we do, that President Barack Obama was born in Honolulu, Hawaii, on August 4, 1961.

Yet Andrew also believed that the complicit mainstream media had refused to examine President Obama's ideological past, or the carefully crafted persona he and his advisers had constructed for him.

It is for that reason that we launched "The Vetting," an ongoing series in which we explore the ideological background of President Obama (and other presidential candidates)--not to re-litigate 2008, but because ideas and actions have consequences.

It is also in that spirit that we discovered, and now present, the booklet described below--one that includes a marketing pitch for a forthcoming book by a then-young, otherwise unknown former president of the Harvard Law Review. 

It is evidence--not of the President's foreign origin, but that Barack Obama's public persona has perhaps been presented differently at different times.

The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...


 
YOU obviously haven't read the entire thread...I'll give YOU time to...then come back.


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...


 
Average citizen has no right to question the Messiah! Silence!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WJmkX2YpVw]Hogan&#39;s Heroes - Happy Birthday, Adolf [Season 1 Episode 17] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Conservative (May 17, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Incorrect. It was a special session to affirm his citizenship, as he was born in the Panama Canal Zone, under US jurisdiction at the time, making him a natural born citizen.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

Really Koshergirl? 

Neg rep for quoting the US Constitution?

You really are a neg rep troll aren't you?

Not that I give a shit, but that's just mindless stupidity.


----------



## Conservative (May 17, 2012)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Andrew Breitbart was never a "Birther," and Breitbart News is a site that has never advocated the narrative of "Birtherism." In fact, Andrew believed, as we do, that President Barack Obama was born in Honolulu, Hawaii, on August 4, 1961.
> 
> Yet Andrew also believed that the complicit mainstream media had refused to examine President Obama's ideological past, or the carefully crafted persona he and his advisers had constructed for him.
> 
> ...



ding ding ding sing!

WE HAVE A WINNER!


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew Breitbart was never a "Birther," and Breitbart News is a site that has never advocated the narrative of "Birtherism." In fact, Andrew believed, as we do, that President Barack Obama was born in Honolulu, Hawaii, on August 4, 1961.
> ...


 
Agreed...and been my point here as well! Cigar sir?


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Really Koshergirl?
> 
> Neg rep for quoting the US Constitution?
> 
> ...


 


"Not that I give a shit"


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> YOU obviously haven't read the entire thread...I'll give YOU time to...then come back.



Oh, I have.

Is there a point to it, other than to cast doubt on Obama's BC?

Because, as far as I know, it is the job of a publisher to manufacture an image around an author to sell books.

Is it not?

That's show business.

The point of the OP, however, was obviously not to imply that his "image was manufactured", but that his birthplace was manufactured, it was only further posts in the thread that pointed out that even the link admitted there was no truth to the OP's claim.

Thus, an assinine thread.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Andrew Breitbart was never a "Birther," and Breitbart News is a site that has never advocated the narrative of "Birtherism." In fact, Andrew believed, as we do, that President Barack Obama was born in Honolulu, Hawaii, on August 4, 1961.
> 
> Yet Andrew also believed that the complicit mainstream media had refused to examine President Obama's ideological past, or the carefully crafted persona he and his advisers had constructed for him.
> 
> ...


 

I don't Give a TINKER'S DAMN about the BC...

_Try again..._


----------



## Clementine (May 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



The Warren comment was me being sarcastic.


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

I thought it was asinine (spelling error, genius) because we weren't allowed to question his worshipfulness's citizenship...


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Average citizen has no right to question the Messiah! Silence!



You must have reading comprehension issues.

The average citizen of another state has no legal right to question the validity of the legal documents and records of another state, as per the Constitution.

You can question the President's honesty all you want, but as per article 4, section 1, you can't question the Birth Certificate if it has been validated by the state of Hawaii.

The only body that has the right to do that is the Congress of the United States, and they have already affirmed the validity of Hawaii's claim.


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

I can't question the validity...

HAHAHAHAHAHAAAA...

Thank you for providing us with a perfect example of extremist idiocy.

Pray continue. I don't even need to say anything, I couldn't top it if I tried.


----------



## Trish (May 17, 2012)

He is NOT AMERICAN.
Simple as that.


----------



## Againsheila (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > YOU obviously haven't read the entire thread...I'll give YOU time to...then come back.
> ...



I think the point is that Obama is a liar and we can't believe a word he says.


----------



## Conservative (May 17, 2012)

Clementine said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...



So was my response to it


----------



## asaratis (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Quite confusing considering that he lied about his mother and insurance and....of course his composites.
> ...


Obama lies regularly.

He and Michelle both lost their licenses to practice law...Barry because he lied on an form of some sort...Michelle because she attempted insurance fraud.

Both are lying assholes!


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> "Not that I give a shit"



ROFL, are you like 9 years old or what?

What's next?  Are you going to call me a "jerk" and then threaten to "take your ball and go home"?

Given your apparent preadolescence, I'll try to tone down the fouler part of my language for you, but it'll be an effort.


Also, I'm spelling "asinine" as "assinine" because I'm adding an extra "s" for extra "ass".

Call it an affectation.  Kind of like the way some people are fond of saying "Booooosh" on this board.  If you don't like it, well that's just too damn bad.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

asaratis said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


 
Indeed. I'm sure those that voted for him posting on these pages WON'T go look...And Maybe VastLWC will finally see what I was alluding to?

In any case? I was listening to Rush at the close of this program...he urged his listeners to go to drudge and look at the Headline...(Meaning the Topic of the OP)...it's Bolded and RED...

Interesting...


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I can't question the validity...
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAAAA...
> 
> ...



Oh, I see.

Obeying the Constitution of the United States is now a form of "extremism".

What "extreme" would that be exactly?  A state's rights extreme position?


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 17, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'
> 
> Breitbart News has obtained a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by Barack Obama's then-literary agency, Acton & Dystel, which touts Obama as "born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii."
> 
> ...



On the one hand, I've never been too excited about this story....I never thought any court would depose an elected President.


Further...I don't see this as good news for the Right...Obama is just about beaten, and we'd have a new President...
...but if the Left replaces him with Hillary..
...it's a whole new ball game.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> Indeed. I'm sure those that voted for him posting on these pages WON'T go look...And Maybe VastLWC will finally see what I was alluding to?
> 
> In any case? I was listening to Rush at the close of this program...he urged his listeners to go to drudge and look at the Headline...(Meaning the Topic of the OP)...it's Bolded and RED...
> 
> Interesting...



OK, actually, I will give you credit, you personally were not actually alluding to the validity of the Birth Certificate, I was wrong to direct that comment to you.

Therefore I am going to give you some random pos rep as an apology.

The thread, however, was indeed implying that Mr Obama was in fact born elsewhere, as proved in the title of the OP:



> Whaddya know! obama was really born in Kenya!



So, my point, that the thread is assinine, does in fact apply.


----------



## Liberty (May 17, 2012)

its like star wars and obama is the emperor, "Anakin was deceived by a lie, we all were." -Obi


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)




----------



## tinydancer (May 17, 2012)

I've never cared actually where he was born. Assholes come from every country on the planet. 

But it is fun to see all the articles out there claiming he was from Kenya.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

Liberty said:


> its like star wars and obama is the emperor, "Anakin was deceived by a lie, we all were." -Obi


 
He just had more _Midicholrians..._


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed. I'm sure those that voted for him posting on these pages WON'T go look...And Maybe VastLWC will finally see what I was alluding to?
> ...


 
Is it another distraction? WILL we ever know? WHY are Obama's records locked up?

Inquiring minds would like to know for the sake of this Republic and it's survival.


----------



## Conservative (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > its like star wars and obama is the emperor, "Anakin was deceived by a lie, we all were." -Obi
> ...



JarJar had more Midi-chlorians (Star Wars geek enough to know how to spell that without looking it up) than Obama.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> Is it another distraction? WILL we ever know? WHY are Obama's records locked up?
> 
> Inquiring minds would like to know for the sake of this Republic and it's survival.



See, but now I can answer to _this_ post that it's none of your business.

Unless you are a resident of the State of Hawaii, or a member of Congress investigating the validity of the claim of Hawaii in an official investigation, you have no legal right to deny the validity of the claim of Hawaii, as per the US Constitution.

So there is no point to this line of questioning, except pure ass-holery.


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

Omg. 

LOLOLOLOLOL...


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'
> ...


 
And all the while having to deal with the damage Obama has done IF he is deposed...Days late...Trillions short...Jobs lost..._ad nauseum_

Reality is cruel...


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Is it another distraction? WILL we ever know? WHY are Obama's records locked up?
> ...


 
NONE of our business? Really?

Afraid NOT.


----------



## Againsheila (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



The Republic is dead, the sooner we realize that, the sooner we can start rebuilding.


----------



## tinydancer (May 17, 2012)

I mean can't we all get over the birther issue?


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...


 




_* Meesa tinks yous are correct.....*_​


----------



## geauxtohell (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Your opinion of what Obama has or hasn't done while in office doesn't change the legality of the issue.

I only post this because you tend to confuse reality and your opinion.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> NONE of our business? Really?
> 
> Afraid NOT.



Why do you think all the suits about Obama's Birth Certificate have either failed, or been dismissed?

Because *no-one* has the right to call into question the sovereign rights of the state of Hawaii as defined by the US Constitution, *except the people of the State of Hawaii*.

If Hawaii says that he's a citizen, then he's a citizen, and neither you, the state of Arizona, or Rush Limp-biscuit has the right to deny their claim.

That is the entire point of the Full Faith and Credit Clause in Article 4, Section 1.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Actually, it's not.  Legally, the standard has been satisfied by the state of Hawaii.  

Being President doesn't obligate anyone to give individual assholes access to their private records.

Deal with it.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 17, 2012)

Of course the Breitbrats were counting on the fact that a significant number of RWNJ are stupid when they published this.  

You need gullible people to believe your shit when you are in the muckraking business.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...


 
Yeah...I can imagine that as today General George Washington today, 236 years ago proclaimed through the Congress a national day of prayer and fasting...




> Congress proclaimed days of fasting and of thanksgiving annually throughout the Revolutionary War. This proclamation by Congress set May 17, 1776, as a "day of Humiliation, Fasting and Prayer" throughout the colonies


 





Some of us never give up...​


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 17, 2012)

Another doosh thread on another doosh topic.


----------



## MarcATL (May 17, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> ...


Why must you CONSTANTLY make such a fool of yourself Texan? The GOP is drudging up and rehashing the OLD tried and failed tactics from the Obama/McCain campaign of 08. This has NOTHING to do w/the DNC.

If Republicans didn't lie...they'd have nothing to say.

*SMH*


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 17, 2012)

Romney will distance himself from this by June 1, and call the Orlys a buncha dooshes.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 17, 2012)

If the Right is smart, they will run away from this like a live grenade.  

Before it explodes and kills the people holding it like birtherism always does.  

Orly Taitz..................


----------



## geauxtohell (May 17, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Romney will distance himself from this by June 1, and call the Orlys a buncha dooshes.



If it takes that long, he's a moron.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> from the link...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So basically, they're saying what I thought anyway:  that liberals consider the truth to be whatever is convenient to them at the moment . . . sort of like all the liberal professors who run around fraudulently claiming to be Native American.

It's not a newsflash, but I don't know that it's a non-issue, either.  The inability of liberals to recognize, respect, and tell the truth is sort of important.


----------



## Mustang (May 17, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'
> 
> Breitbart News has obtained a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by Barack Obama's then-literary agency, Acton & Dystel, which touts Obama as "born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii."
> 
> ...



Since when was Barack Obama Sr a Kenyan Finance Minister?


----------



## MarcATL (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Average citizen has no right to question the Messiah! Silence!
> ...





Vast LWC said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Is it another distraction? WILL we ever know? WHY are Obama's records locked up?
> ...


States Rights raises its ugly head again huh?

I wonder if she's a "States Rights" believer, except this one time.

If it weren't for double standards, RepubliCON$ would have no standards at all.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 17, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > from the link...
> ...



I consider the truth to be what is in the legal record and not what someone else writes in a blurb.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 17, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



But this is different!  

Somehow.....


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Is it another distraction? WILL we ever know? WHY are Obama's records locked up?
> ...



What an interesting theory.  The background and history of the President of the United States is "none of your business" to the ordinary citizens of the United States.

Nope, nothing elitist about liberals.


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

Shhh...we cannot discuss this topic! We have no right to question! You will be punished!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 17, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> I mean can't we all get over the birther issue?



I don't think this is a "birther issue", dear.  I think the point here is how much contempt Obama has for truth and honesty.

And I feel no need to "get over" the liberal belief that they can say and do whatever they want to advance their cause.


----------



## Unkotare (May 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> They were trying to manipulate his public persona, to make it look more interesting... .





Like some Harvard Professor claiming to be Native American?


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


 
Agreed. It IS the business of the Citizens in the vetting process...

Absolutely astounding.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 17, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



That's not what he said.

Of course, you are somewhat cognitively impaired......


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

So Obama told his Literary agent for a 1991 which said, "Barack Obama, the first African-American president of the Harvard Law Review, was born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii."

So the grandmother of Obama was telling the truth: she had participated in his birthing in Kenya.

This must be an awful burden for those of you who already knew this and were covering for Barack's criminal campaign and criminal election to POTUS.

How exciting, putting the screws to da man by breaking the Constitution in half to destroy America.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> So Obama told his Literary agent for a 1991 which said, "Barack Obama, the first African-American president of the Harvard Law Review, was born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii."
> 
> So the grandmother of Obama was telling the truth: she had participated in his birthing in Kenya.
> 
> ...



Hey RWNJs: 

Embrace the birthers (like the gem above).  You always know you have wanted too.

It will end badly for you, as birtherism has evolved into a vile cesspool of stupidity and racism (trust me, I've been watching closely for the last 4 years).  

Of course, since I am a liberal, you won't believe me anyways.

So get down with your bad selves.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> So Obama told his Literary agent for a 1991 which said, "Barack Obama, the first African-American president of the Harvard Law Review, was born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii."
> 
> So the grandmother of Obama was telling the truth: she had participated in his birthing in Kenya.
> 
> ...


 
Which swerves inexorably towards this...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/5298347-post19.html

And the damage the 'Composite' POTUS has done to us...


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 17, 2012)

Anyone can question.  The right invoked on the side of stupidity reveals much about the far right reactionaries.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> So Obama told his Literary agent for a 1991 which said, "Barack Obama, the first African-American president of the Harvard Law Review, was born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii."
> 
> So the grandmother of Obama was telling the truth: she had participated in his birthing in Kenya.
> 
> ...



Tell you the truth, I don't think that just because he told his literary agent that - or because his literary agent said, "Hey, let's write it this way!" - it proves that's actually how it was.  I think that, like every liberal I've ever come in contact with, Obama sees the truth as being whatever the hell he wants it to be at that moment.  Five minutes later, the truth will be something else entirely, if he needs it to be.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Be that as it may, this is an assinine thread.
> ...



No, claiming the damages and accumulated debt that were done under previous administations were caused by the current administration is assinine.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 17, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I've put hounds and retrievers in kennels in the back of my truck for years. Hell! Even if my dogs are in the cab with me, they want to put their head outside. Are dogs cruel to themselves?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 17, 2012)

And untrue. blindboo.


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

Yep. Obama's Literary Agent exposes the truth before it was against the goddamn law to open Obama's real records in all the schools he's ever attended, all his job resumes closed to the public.

What does it take? A signed confession?

Impeach Barack Obama. He did not uphold the Constitution from the get go, and he's done nothing but badmouth America to Europe and the World, hammered every good President in recent memory, tried to put communist Czars that Congress didn't approve as his right-hand men advisers.

Get him out now.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 17, 2012)

blah blah blah.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 17, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



After having been handed a 1.2 trillion dollar deficit......per year. Federal spending as a % of GDP has fallen under this administration.


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


I think the Tea Party should take to the streets of every major city and cause a ruckus and oust Barack Obama, all his communist Czars he has surrounded himself with, and demand that Congress impeach the imposter and restore the White House to the people of the United States.


----------



## francoHFW (May 17, 2012)

To review: Absolute Pub dupe idiocy. Stupidest, most hateful voters ANYWHERE!


----------



## Truthmatters (May 17, 2012)

anti American assholes


----------



## BlindBoo (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Yep. Obama's Literary Agent exposes the truth before it was against the goddamn law to open Obama's real records in all the schools he's ever attended, all his job resumes closed to the public.
> 
> What does it take? A signed confession?
> 
> ...



You should impeach your brain.  It has commited treason against you.


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > So Obama told his Literary agent for a 1991 which said, "Barack Obama, the first African-American president of the Harvard Law Review, was born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii."
> ...


You really think it's ok to have a foreigner as President, a person who will conveniently break every rule the founders deemed as wise, don't you.

Well, I think it's a sorry thing.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Go for it.

By the by, the incident portrayed in the painting never happened.


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> anti American assholes


Truthmatters, the anti American is the one in the White House who sealed his secrets hoping nobody would catch on to his Kenyan birth, his Indonesian citizenship, and the whole nine yards.

As far as I'm concerned, Biden is now the President, and the vice president is John Boehner.

We're done with Obama's illegitimate presidency. He's out, gone, finished.


----------



## dvinman (May 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Jews! That's why!


----------



## geauxtohell (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



/\. Embrace the hate, cons!

This is what happens when you bed down with trash.


----------



## J.E.D (May 17, 2012)




----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


 
Does it really matter? The ACT of Congress _did_ however. It was a covenant between the Colonists and GOD requested BY Washington.

WHY do you seem to be bothered by it?

WHY wasn't Washington on bended knee asking for GAYS to be protected as _"his Christian faith had commanded him to do'''?_

_AS This Republic was *EVOLVING* like Obama?_


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


Sorry, the Constitution is not trash, Geaux. We are a law-abiding, God fearing public, and citizens who know Barack Obama has abused the good faith of every American citizen including you.

It might be fine with you, but it's not fine with me.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


YOU are a very sad bitter man...I might have summised that as YOU have a Criminal in your avitar.


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


I object to this death wish.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


 
GTH is a SAD person.


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


What do you say to the hate in Plasmaball's post in which he told me to jump in front of a train? 

Hate is coming from your team against fellow USMB posters. Why don't you publicly upbraid him for his spew of hatred?

We didn't call for Obama's death. We merely call on Congress to do what they need to do and get this poseur out and follow the order of succession--President Biden, and Vice-President, John Boehner, currently Speaker of the House.

The Democrats have done an unamerican thing. This is so criminal it isn't funny.


----------



## J.E.D (May 17, 2012)




----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


You haven't the equipment.


----------



## J.E.D (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



You're so stupid, it isn't fu--- ....... uh, actually, it is pretty funny


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

JosefK said:


>


We're not whining, we're getting rid of a poseur.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> What an interesting theory.  The background and history of the President of the United States is "none of your business" to the ordinary citizens of the United States.
> 
> Nope, nothing elitist about liberals.



As long as the State in question vouches for his citizenship, then it's not a "theory", it's "the law".

Unless you are a citizen of Hawaii, of course.

Are you a citizen of Hawaii?


----------



## J.E.D (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yes, you are, and no, you're not. The only thing you're doing is making yourself and the far right look like complete idiots and sore losers. You're nuts.


----------



## J.E.D (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> What do you say to the hate in Plasmaball's post in which he told me to jump in front of a train?



I say, godspeed.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 Getting rid of a sick joke that is taking this Republic down on the presmise of 'Hope/Change' and from the damage already exacted upon us?

"*FOWARD*" to complete the task.

Failing EU or _BUST..._


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Anyone can question.  The right invoked on the side of stupidity reveals much about the far right reactionaries.



Anyone can question anything to their hearts content.

The issue is when fucking morons try to keep citizens of another state off the ballot because they deny the validity of the claim of the state of origin.

That is ILLEGAL.

And, since there is no possible outcome where any of the people on this board could revoke the citizenship of Mr Obama, or prove the state of Hawaii wrong, this entire conversation is political masturbation.


----------



## J.E.D (May 17, 2012)

JosefK said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > What do you say to the hate in Plasmaball's post in which he told me to jump in front of a train?
> ...





			
				freedombecki said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -782 reputation points from freedombecki.
> 
> Comment:
> *No, it\'s not funny.
> ...



Yes, yes it is.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


 
You go sister! Tell that little Statist...


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Truthmatters, the anti American is the one in the White House who sealed his secrets hoping nobody would catch on to his Kenyan birth, his Indonesian citizenship, and the whole nine yards.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, Biden is now the President, and the vice president is John Boehner.
> 
> We're done with Obama's illegitimate presidency. He's out, gone, finished.



Now this, specifically, is what I am referring to.

By making this statement, you are ignoring the constitutional rights of the State of Hawaii.

In addition, you're committing treason against the duly elected President of the United States.  During wartime no less.


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

JosefK said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > What do you say to the hate in Plasmaball's post in which he told me to jump in front of a train?
> ...


Oh, my goodness. I see a jawbone connected to a hip bone.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


 
Guarantee YOU this went right over his/her head...

Maybe "Jawbone of an ass" he/she would understand?


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Sorry, the Constitution is not trash, Geaux. We are a law-abiding, God fearing public, and citizens who know Barack Obama has abused the good faith of every American citizen including you.
> 
> It might be fine with you, but it's not fine with me.



Apparently you think the Constitution IS trash, at least the part of it that reads:



> Full faith and credit shall be given in each state to the public acts, records, and judicial proceedings of every other state. And the Congress may by general laws prescribe the manner in which such acts, records, and proceedings shall be proved, and the effect thereof.



Why do you hate the Constitution?


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters, the anti American is the one in the White House who sealed his secrets hoping nobody would catch on to his Kenyan birth, his Indonesian citizenship, and the whole nine yards.
> ...


The state of Hawaii needs to take a hard look at individuals in its system who are abusing its citizens and those of 49 other states.

I am calling for the resignation of Barack Obama effective immediately.


----------



## J.E.D (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> The state of Hawaii needs to take a hard look at individuals in its system who are abusing its citizens and those of 49 other states.
> 
> I am calling for the resignation of Barack Obama effective immediately.



Since you are not in fact a citizen of the State of Hawaii, that is not your call, now is it?

You can call for whatever the hell you want, it's just not going to happen.

In the meantime, would you care to retract the treasonous statement you made in your prior post?


----------



## J.E.D (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> The state of Hawaii needs to take a hard look at individuals in its system who are abusing its citizens and those of 49 other states.
> 
> I am calling for the resignation of Barack Obama effective immediately.





My gawd, you are seriously stupid. Entertaining, but really, really, really dumb.


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, the Constitution is not trash, Geaux. We are a law-abiding, God fearing public, and citizens who know Barack Obama has abused the good faith of every American citizen including you.
> ...


No, Barack Obama thinks the Constitution is trash, and he lied his way to the top by withholding from public his true records showing that he has been telling the world he is Kenyan-born for the first half century of life, and sealing all those records affirming his birth status has come back to destroy the people he represents--the great something-for-nothing-at-everyone-else's-expense crowd.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

JosefK said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > The state of Hawaii needs to take a hard look at individuals in its system who are abusing its citizens and those of 49 other states.
> ...


 
So if she Contacts her Rep/Senator and demands it?

What part of the Constitution and redress of grievence don't you understand?


----------



## skookerasbil (May 17, 2012)

Geez...........the nutters are jumping out of their socks to refute this!!!!

Hmmm........if it were such BS, why would that be??


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> No, Barack Obama thinks the Constitution is trash, and he lied his way to the top by withholding from public his true records showing that he has been telling the world he is Kenyan-born for the first half century of life, and sealing all those records affirming his birth status has come back to destroy the people he represents--the great something-for-nothing-at-everyone-else's-expense crowd.



The State of Hawaii, which is the only authority that matters in this, disagrees.

Therefore, it is not your place to contradict their records, as per the Constitution.

Oh, you can keep crowing about it all you want, but no-one really cares about your opinion, except for other black-helicopter conspiracy theorists, and people who want to capitalize on your schizophrenia in order to get your vote.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> So if she Contacts her Rep/Senator and demands it?
> 
> What part of the Constitution and redress of grievence don't you understand?



Even if they do, so what?

It would take an amendment to the constitution in order to change the Full Faith and Credit clause.  

I am willing to be whatever you'd like that your congressmen or Senator would laugh in your face at the suggestion that we overturn this much-needed part of the constitution, on the suspicion that the state of Hawaii was lying about the president's birthplace.


----------



## Liability (May 17, 2012)

> King Barack
> Now when he was a young man,
> He never thought he&#8217;d see
> People stand in line to see the boy king.
> ...



With all due apologies to Steve Martin.


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 17, 2012)

Sorry bout that,


1. Is it time?
2. Looks like we near the cliff.
3. Obama goes over it end for end.
4. America recovers.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > No, Barack Obama thinks the Constitution is trash, and he lied his way to the top by withholding from public his true records showing that he has been telling the world he is Kenyan-born for the first half century of life, and sealing all those records affirming his birth status has come back to destroy the people he represents--the great something-for-nothing-at-everyone-else's-expense crowd.
> ...


First Amendment to the Constitution says I can protest bad government, and state law cannot hold the exercise of my Constitutional privileges as a citizen of the United States of America, sir.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


 
You'd think they were grown and learned enough in basics of being a citizen...?


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Is it time?
> ...


I hope America does recover from this crime against its people perpetrated by Barack Obama who sealed all records regarding his residence status--schools, etc. that show he registered for Harvard as an African American born in Kenya, which is what he told his press agent who released in 1991 that information to the public at Barack Obama's request and behest.


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


I just did that. Citizen's obligation. 

I wrote:

Dear Senator, 

Drudgereport carried a story that Barack Obama had his press agent release a biographical sketch of himself as being born in Kenya in 1991 for a book he was writing.

I hope you will join other Senators into looking into this matter and institute an Order of Succession forthwith. My father did not carry agonizing shrapnel in his body from fighting in WWII and Korea for this indignity to be carried out on the American people.

Sincerely,


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > So if she Contacts her Rep/Senator and demands it?
> ...


 
So in effect? A legislator can tell a voter to pound sand?

THAT is what you are saying...that Voter will remember it and remove them...and THAt is what YOU are conveying...

YOU are being _idiotic_ when there is more to it.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> First Amendment to the Constitution says I can protest bad government, and state law cannot hold the exercise of my Constitutional privileges as a citizen of the United States of America, sir.



You can protest all you want.  It'll be masturbation, because there's no way it can ever legally amount to anything, but you can certainly protest.

Of course, people will look at you like you're a freak, and wonder about your sanity, but feel free to go at it.

However, the minute you try to have any state or federal authority create a rule or law that denies the Presidents eligibility to be president based on his citizenship, then you are committing an illegal, unconstitutional act against the state of Hawaii.


----------



## Misty (May 17, 2012)

I think this is the real point;

"The errant Obama biography in the Acton & Dystel booklet does not contradict the authenticity of Obama's birth certificate. Moreover, several contemporaneous accounts of Obamas background describe Obama as having been born in Hawaii.
The biography does, however, fit a pattern in which Obama--or the people representing and supporting him--manipulate his public persona."


I think all people manipulate the truth. And this is probably what spawned the birther movement. Sometimes things come back and bite you in the ass.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> You'd think they were grown and learned enough in basics of being a citizen...?



Yeah....  no.

Nice "yes man" work there, but you're both dead wrong.


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > First Amendment to the Constitution says I can protest bad government, and state law cannot hold the exercise of my Constitutional privileges as a citizen of the United States of America, sir.
> ...


Just because you're drowning in the shallows of your mind, don't expect a United States Citizen to go wading with you.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> So in effect? A legislator can tell a voter to pound sand?
> 
> THAT is what you are saying...that Voter will remember it and remove them...and THAt is what YOU are conveying...
> 
> YOU are being _idiotic_ when there is more to it.



They'll laugh because you're fucking psychotic, and *there's absolutely no way that a legislator would take the rights of states to not be subject to the rule of other states out of the Constitution.*

To do so would be unthinkable, and would undermine our entire way of life.


----------



## SniperFire (May 17, 2012)

Oh great.

Now we have a Constitutional crisis!


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Just because you're drowning in the shallows of your mind, don't expect a United States Citizen to go wading with you.



Yeah, that's not an argument.

And editing other people's posts when quoting is a no-no.


----------



## Intense (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > First Amendment to the Constitution says I can protest bad government, and state law cannot hold the exercise of my Constitutional privileges as a citizen of the United States of America, sir.
> ...



You are a Basket Case, Fruit Loop.


----------



## SniperFire (May 17, 2012)

Obama = the original 'birther.'


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Oh great.
> 
> Now we have a Constitutional crisis!


Not really. We expect the rule of law to be observed, and now that it's pretty obvious, we need the Supreme Court to call for unsealing other records disguising Obama's little concealment of Kenya details and his citizenship in Indonesia that his family has been issuing to schools, etc. and order Hawaii to investigate why computer-generated birth certificates have to replace real birth records, who paid who what in hush money, etc. Also, an order of succession needs to be instated for the transition of power to the vice president and speaker of the House.

Since Barack Obama may not peaceably hand in his letter of apology to the American people for his abuses of the Constitution, they need to have an escort at the ready to remove him if necessary from the people's premises.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > So in effect? A legislator can tell a voter to pound sand?
> ...


 
I would NEVER undermine the Constitution...YOU should be on board and apparently aren't.

RULE OF LAW son...it's WHO we are.


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Just because you're drowning in the shallows of your mind, don't expect a United States Citizen to go wading with you.
> ...


I reserve the right to omit and connotate why I omitted offensive material. A link back to the original post was in order for perusal of whoever wishes to see the poison pen stuff. 

When you say a stupid question you likely will get a stupid answer said back to you.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

Intense said:


> You are a Basket Case, Fruit Loop.



Well, there's an argument.

Totally blasted my point about state sovereignty.

Guess that proves me wrong.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Not really. We expect the rule of law to be observed, and now that it's pretty obvious, we need the Supreme Court to call for unsealing other records disguising Obama's little concealment of Kenya details and his citizenship in Indonesia that his family has been issuing to schools, etc. and order Hawaii to investigate why computer-generated birth certificates have to replace real birth records, who paid who what in hush money, etc. Also, an order of succession needs to be instated for the transition of power to the vice president and speaker of the House.
> 
> Since Barack Obama may not peaceably hand in his letter of apology to the American people for his abuses of the Constitution, they need to have an escort at the ready to remove him if necessary from the people's premises.



You have serious mental issues.

You should really, really see somebody about that, and get yourself some anti-psychotic meds before you become another uni-bomber.


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

Turn her in, LWC! She should be in jail!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 17, 2012)

The comedy of the absurd continues here, as if the election of MR will give the anti-kenyan crowd any relief at all from what is bugging them: their own brand of anti-American ignorance.


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > No, Barack Obama thinks the Constitution is trash, and he lied his way to the top by withholding from public his true records showing that he has been telling the world he is Kenyan-born for the first half century of life, and sealing all those records affirming his birth status has come back to destroy the people he represents--the great something-for-nothing-at-everyone-else's-expense crowd.
> ...


 
NOT YOUR PLACE?


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> I reserve the right to omit and connotate why I omitted offensive material. A link back to the original post was in order for perusal of whoever wishes to see the poison pen stuff.
> 
> When you say a stupid question you likely will get a stupid answer said back to you.



Hmm, if I took that same tactic, your quotes would look like this:




freedombecki said:


> I <snip> you.



Be that as it may, it is against board policy, so you can reserve the right to do whatever you want, if the mods catch you, they'll tell you to stop.

Not that I'm going to point it out to them.  It seems like a petty thing to do.  But them's the rules.


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > So if she Contacts her Rep/Senator and demands it?
> ...


You don't need an amendment to the constitution to put a criminal out of his power base.

And just look what has happened.

Obama has engaged in wreckless dereliction of duty to submit a budget the House will pass.

He has leaned on Czars in place of cabinet positions, to sidestep Congressional approval. 

Obama has ignored good sense by overspending, which he planned on wrecking America's economy if he didn't immediately get gratification for taxpayers to luxuriate his supporters in tax prize money grab bags.

His own actions show that he is not interested in the welfare of the workaday American citizen, he's only interested in his own bootlickers.

I didn't expect it would be sooner than the election, but we're dealing with someone with a giant ego and neither sense of responsibility nor abiding obligation to the American people. This he underscored by blaming today's American people for what people from other countries did to bring in slavery to this continent from their Dutch and British ships for over 100 years.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

OK, I'm done here.  I have to go live me some real life.

Good night people.

Try not to harm anyone.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Sigh.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


 
And his leaning has produced two astounding defeats from the House and the Senate...

NONE wanted his budget(s).

So we now are relegated to a Debt Ceiling hike fight.


----------



## tinydancer (May 17, 2012)

Misty said:


> I think this is the real point;
> 
> "The errant Obama biography in the Acton & Dystel booklet does not contradict the authenticity of Obama's birth certificate. Moreover, several contemporaneous accounts of Obama&#8217;s background describe Obama as having been born in Hawaii.
> The biography does, however, fit a pattern in which Obama--or the people representing and supporting him--manipulate his public persona."
> ...



Most certainly, people were touting him as Kenyan born. That's a fact. No one wants to address that aspect of the controversy.

It could be just simple bullshit of attempting to make Obama appear to be "exotic" much like Elizabeth Warren and the bizarre fantasy of hers and others that she was First Nations. 

And as you said, it's come back to bite them in the ass. 







Or he really could have been born in Kenya. With all his records sealed, who knows? 

He's still an asshole and the worst President I've ever witnessed in my lifetime, even if he was born of freaking Mars.


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 17, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'
> 
> Breitbart News has obtained a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by Barack Obama's then-literary agency, Acton & Dystel, which touts Obama as "born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii."
> 
> ...



Sorry, all that proves is that obama is willing to lie to become wealthy and powerful.

he's a politician, 

quell surprise


----------



## Liability (May 17, 2012)

I was also interested -- at least a little -- to read that the future President worked for Buisiness International Corporation.

And I was further interested -- a bit more -- to learn that this company had some CIA connections.

Business International Corporation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

President Obama, meanwhile, was a bit of an international man of mystery....


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'
> ...


 
Reverend Wright let go of that bombshell...

Obama stated to Reverend Wright:* "Your Problem is You Have to Tell the Truth"*



> And one of the first things Barack said was, I really wish you wouldnt do any more public speaking until after the November election. He knew I had some speaking engagements lined up, and he said, I wish you wouldnt speak. Its gonna hurt the campaign if you do that.
> 
> And what did you say? I asked. I said, I dont see it that way. And anyway, how am I supposed to support my family? And he said, Well, I wish you wouldnt speak in public. The press is gonna eat you alive.
> 
> Barack said, Im sorry you dont see it the way I do. Do you know what your problem is? And I said, No, whats my problem? And he said,* You have to tell the truth.* I said, Thats a good problem to have. Thats a good problem for all preachers to have. Thats why I could never be a politician.


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...


Right after we take care of business and demote the great pretender to outsville and pass a do-able budget. Nobody wanted a budget with a zillion union and sharia requirements for its institution.

Then the next agenda will be to get eye scans at the voter polls to establish a more traditional approach to voting including the ability to read instead of eating the horse hockey some clown on tv is proffering in place of facts.


----------



## The T (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


 
Nicely stated.


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

The T said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


Now, if Obama would just recuse himself and go quietly instead of with more negative publicity than he has already instituted on the heads of innocent American people who deal in truth and honesty instead of lying to people and covering up facts showing who he is.

Every time the Democrats get in, they force someone on the people who has to have police ordering hotel rooms for fantasy night or guarding the registrar's office at a pair of Ivy League schools.


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

Yuck.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 17, 2012)

Obama wasn't born here? Great, another 9 nails for me to step on before I realize I'm stepping on them. 

Seriously, if this is what it takes to win I'm ready to embrace losing.


----------



## Cowman (May 17, 2012)

Oh my god...


----------



## Mac1958 (May 17, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Most certainly, people were touting him as Kenyan born. That's a fact. No one wants to address that aspect of the controversy.
> 
> It could be just simple bullshit of attempting to make Obama appear to be "exotic" much like Elizabeth Warren and the bizarre fantasy of hers and others that she was First Nations.
> 
> And as you said, it's come back to bite them in the ass.




I suspect this is it.  Identity politics.  Image.


.


----------



## Amelia (May 17, 2012)

Misty said:


> I think this is the real point;
> 
> "The errant Obama biography in the Acton & Dystel booklet does not contradict the authenticity of Obama's birth certificate. Moreover, several contemporaneous accounts of Obamas background describe Obama as having been born in Hawaii.
> The biography does, however, fit a pattern in which Obama--or the people representing and supporting him--manipulate his public persona."
> ...





^^^^

that


----------



## Amelia (May 17, 2012)

Mac1958 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Most certainly, people were touting him as Kenyan born. That's a fact. No one wants to address that aspect of the controversy.
> ...





^^^^

yup


----------



## Rambunctious (May 17, 2012)

Just like the high cheek bone chick...lol do all lefties illegally take advantage of the ridiculous system they have brung us?  Oh yes my name is Obama and I'm from Kenya...let me into your school and pay my way.  Oh yes my name is Obama and I was born in the great state of Hawaii let me be the leader of your nation.  WOW!  What a bunch of idiots his supporters must be.  It's either that or the folks that still support the lying bastard hate my country and want it ruined and changed into something that it's not.  NO WAY! NOT ON MY WATCH!  I've seen filthy, smelly, dirty, poor countries with corrupt governments that promise all to everyone.  You Obama supporters need to travel a bit more.  Take off those rose colored glasses and go see in person what you want to adopt here.  My bet is you will wake up.  It took me about ten minutes.  God Bless America!


----------



## Peach (May 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> from the link...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agents actualy PROMOTE their clients? WOW...........................


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

You know very well he only said he was born in Kenya because his gramma was wrong about where he was born...but in order to get invited to special Kenyan meetings and coffee klatches, he decided to tout his kenyan birth..he wanted to meet people like him, people with high cheekbones and kinky hair, proud of their pretend roots and such.

It had nothing to do with lying in order to get special favors. Nuh uh no way no how.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 17, 2012)

Hillary Clinton started the "birther movement":
Forgotten Truth: Hillary Clinton Mother of &#8216;Birther&#8217; Movement!


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Hillary Clinton started the "birther movement":
> Forgotten Truth: Hillary Clinton Mother of Birther Movement!


 
Well that was who started it before...

But now we see that Obama actually started it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2012)

If the left had any honor, they'd demand that Obama resign his presidency immediately. And if the GOP had any values, they'd launch an official Congressional investigation.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2012)




----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> If the left had any honor, they'd demand that Obama resign his presidency immediately. And if the GOP had any values, they'd launch an official Congressional investigation.


 
According to LWC we have no *right* to question his birth status, and it is treason to do so.

He says that's what the Constitution says.


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'
> ...


Not US Presidents.

He was born here, though.  He just lies to get ahead rather than depending on character, integrity, wisdom, accomplishments, and brains.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 17, 2012)

So,

*Obama* said he was born in Kenya
*His wife* said he was born in Kenya
*His grandmother* said he was born in Kenya
*His authorized Harvard bio* says he was born in Kenya.

But we're supposed to believe in this forged B.C.? I just have ONE question:






When the f*ck did "African" become a race?


----------



## Rinata (May 17, 2012)

All of a sudden there are lots of stupid Obama threads spouting the usual crap. You right wing nut jobs must be feeling very threatened. Good. You should.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> According to LWC we have no *right* to question his birth status, and it is treason to do so.
> 
> He says that's what the Constitution says.



Perhaps you can quote where I said it was treason to question his birth status.

The "treason" part was where the poster I was talking to said that Obama was no longer the President, that as far as he was concerned, Joe Biden was now president, and that he would support efforts to oust the President without any legal standing.

That, is treason.  Specifically.

What I DID say about his birth status was that Hawaii is that: 

The ultimate legal authority on whether Obama is a natural born citizen, and that any attempt to overturn the judgement of Hawaii in this matter is illegal and unconstitutional, as per Article 4, section 1 of the Constitution.

Which is completely factual and accurate.

Of course, that doesn't stop you from mis-quoting me.


----------



## Peach (May 17, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> So,
> 
> *Obama* said he was born in Kenya
> *His wife* said he was born in Kenya
> ...



About the same time the spelling of  my sister's first name was changed to DONA, instead of DONNA.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> So,
> 
> *Obama* said he was born in Kenya
> *His wife* said he was born in Kenya
> ...



Please provide _credible _links to prove any of these statements.

And why would you imagine, in any possible scenario, that someone who forged said birth certificate would put "African" on it??


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > According to LWC we have no *right* to question his birth status, and it is treason to do so.
> ...


One cannot commit treason against an individual in the USA.  Treason is against the USA, not an individual.  See, our government has no seat of power; we have three branches.

It's a constitutional thing.

So, you're talking out your ass.


----------



## candycorn (May 17, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Obama wasn't born here? Great, another 9 nails for me to step on before I realize I'm stepping on them.
> 
> Seriously, if this is what it takes to win I'm ready to embrace losing.



Makes me laugh to see you guys are still trying to get this shit to stick to the wall.  This has gotta be killing you!


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Obama wasn't born here? Great, another 9 nails for me to step on before I realize I'm stepping on them.
> ...


Are you normally confused, or is this just an isolated incident for you?


----------



## candycorn (May 17, 2012)

Si modo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Not confused at all....

He's black so the neanderthals in the GOP equate him with being born in Africa despite zero evidence to support such a blatantly racist observation.  The fact that most conservatives here are jumping on board just underscores the bitter hatred you guys have for the first black President.  

To see Grumps trying to right the ship despite such overwhelmingly injurious commentary is funny as hell.  



PS:  Love all of the Basset Hound Avatars.


----------



## whitehall (May 17, 2012)

You really gotta laugh at the attempts of the liberal media to cover up for Obama rather than do their freaking jobs and investigate his qualifications for the job as mandated by the Constitution. All of a sudden the A.P. springs to life today and suggests that the publishing house that promoted Obama's authorship and birth IN KENYA ...actually made a mistake. The A.P. has no idea if the publishing house made a mistake. They are just quoting the first person they can find that's willing to say they made a mistake while hoping the issue blows over ...which ain't likely.


----------



## AmericanFirst (May 17, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> clearly its more bullshit from a lie monger site


Obamaturd is the LIAR!!! Like most dimwits.


----------



## AmericanFirst (May 17, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


No, the smart people on the right right figure it out, especially when obamaturds own grandmother said he was born in Kenya. He has yet to prove otherwise.


----------



## Salt Jones (May 17, 2012)

whitehall said:


> You really gotta laugh at the attempts of the liberal media to cover up for Obama rather than do their freaking jobs and investigate his qualifications for the job as mandated by the Constitution. All of a sudden the A.P. springs to life today and suggests that the publishing house that promoted Obama's authorship and birth IN KENYA ...actually made a mistake. The A.P. has no idea if the publishing house made a mistake. They are just quoting the first person they can find that's willing to say they made a mistake while hoping the issue blows over ...which ain't likely.



You are right. Obama does smile when he says he's an African-American. I think it's his inside joke. That's why he and Michelle did that terrorist fist jab in celebration of his completing the con.


----------



## Salt Jones (May 17, 2012)

AmericanFirst said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Plus he's a ******.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

Si modo said:


> One cannot commit treason against an individual in the USA.  Treason is against the USA, not an individual.  See, our government has no seat of power; we have three branches.
> 
> It's a constitutional thing.
> 
> So, you're talking out your ass.



They are not committing treason against an individual, they are committing treason against the office of the president, and the duly elected individual that currently fills that role.

The constitutional process of impeachment for cause was not mentioned in the post I was responding to.  The poster simply stated that Obama was not the President of the United States, and that he would no longer recognize him as such.

So, no, I am not "talking out my ass".


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


It's hard to tell what you are going on about through that hysterical rant.

The hyperbole is blinding.

(Thanks about the avie; it's a theme I stick to totally by accident.)


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > One cannot commit treason against an individual in the USA.  Treason is against the USA, not an individual.  See, our government has no seat of power; we have three branches.
> ...


Yeah, you are.

Obama is not the Office of the President, either.

Nor is the President the seat of government.

Gag your ass, it's embarrassing you.


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...


With a for sale, corrupt press, Hollyweird passing on cheap stage tricks to left-wing politicians using their chairs and omerta silencing for financial gain? And craven spinners like you pumping out a steady stream of negativism and 4-letter words on conservatives? Yes, I can see it. But he didn't do it by himself.


----------



## candycorn (May 17, 2012)

Si modo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



It doesn't take a rocket scientist to tell that the public has accepted that Barack Obama was born in Hawaii.  The ones who continue to say otherwise are seen as morons.  The GOP is identifying themselves with these morons.  

Simple enough?

What makes it hilarious instead of sad is seeing Grumps trying to get the idiots on the board here to stop it.  Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Sooooooo, he's stupid because he is not a birther?


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Yeah, you are.
> 
> Obama is not the Office of the President, either.
> 
> ...



Interesting.

Let me ask you a question.  Are we currently at war?


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > One cannot commit treason against an individual in the USA.  Treason is against the USA, not an individual.  See, our government has no seat of power; we have three branches.
> ...


Obama's mining clams at the treasury for his associates, and you're defending them. Omerta rules, eh?


----------



## candycorn (May 17, 2012)

Si modo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Try again.


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you are.
> ...


Yes we are. We're trying to avert Obama from shooting himself in the foot.


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


It was a simple question.  I understand your dodge.

Going back to my original inquiry to you, I'll go with the former; you are normally confused.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Yes we are. We're trying to avert Obama from shooting himself in the foot.



Nice attempt to change the subject, but the question still exists:

Are we currently at war?


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > So,
> ...


Would you believe it then or just dismiss it because they didn't come from FoxCNNMSNBCABCNBCCBS?

Obviously all those networks didn't report what we're seeing today.

Wake the f*ck up.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> And why would you imagine, in any possible scenario, that someone who forged said birth certificate would put "African" on it??


Because at that time Blacks were identified as "Negroes". The 20 something forger saw that and thought it wasn't PC enough so he put African.

I repeat: Blacks in the early 60's were Identified as "Negroes" not "Africans".


----------



## candycorn (May 17, 2012)

Si modo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



No birthers are morons.  Watching Grumps trying to talk them off the ledge is hilarious.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Would you believe it then or just dismiss it because they didn't come from FoxCNNMSNBCABCNBCCBS?
> 
> Obviously all those networks didn't report what we're seeing today.
> 
> Wake the f*ck up.



Credible links are links that provide verifiable sources, not links from a major network.


----------



## Amelia (May 17, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> So,
> 
> *Obama* said he was born in Kenya
> *His wife* said he was born in Kenya
> ...







Do you have a link for the Harvard bio?


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Because at that time Blacks were identified as "Negroes". The 20 something forger saw that and thought it wasn't PC enough so he put African.
> 
> I repeat: Blacks in the early 60's were Identified as "Negroes" not "Africans".



1.  How would "African" be any more PC than "Negro"?  The modern term is "African American" or "Black".

2.  How in God's name do you imagine that people that are doing such a high-level forgery wouldn't double-check their work?

3.  How do you find it more plausible that such a mistake was made by said forgers than by the hospital?


----------



## cheetah440 (May 17, 2012)

Amelia said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > So,
> ...



How about a link to his transcripts? Anyone? How about some of his papers? Anyone?


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Would you believe it then or just dismiss it because they didn't come from FoxCNNMSNBCABCNBCCBS?
> ...


All the links to proof are here:
Jerome Corsi's First Interview Post-Release of "Where's the Birth Certificate? The Case That Barack Obama Is Not Eligible to be President". | Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records
Interview with Jerome Corsi here:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7iYwkXagTg"]Jerome Corsi's First Interview Post-Release of "Where's the Birth Certificate?" - 5/17/11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vast LWC (May 17, 2012)

cheetah440 said:


> How about a link to his transcripts? Anyone? How about some of his papers? Anyone?



Ahh, avoidance.

So telling.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 17, 2012)

Amelia said:


> Do you have a link for the Harvard  bio?


It's already posted on this site, maybe even in this thread.


Vast LWC said:


> 1.  How would "African" be any more PC than "Negro"?  The modern term is "African American" or "Black".
> 
> 2.  How in God's name do you imagine that people that are doing such a high-level forgery wouldn't double-check their work?
> 
> 3.  How do you find it more plausible that such a mistake was made by said forgers than by the hospital?


You'd have to ask the forger, if he's still alive. Many places on the web show that it's a composite of many different birth certs.

Go look. Don't just ask me for links that you're gonna' dismiss out of hand.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> cheetah440 said:
> 
> 
> > How about a link to his transcripts? Anyone? How about some of his papers? Anyone?
> ...


Yeah, like you Liberals avoiding this issue and attacking the messengers instead.


----------



## Gem (May 17, 2012)

It seems like the point a lot of people are still missing is that this isn't really an issue of where Obama was born.  Brietbart stated clearly that they believe he was born in Hawaii.  The issue really isn't about Obama himself at all...

The issue is that this biography was in existence for years - before and during Barack Obama's run for president - and yet not one person in the mainstream media investigated the future President of the United States deeply enough to discover this.

Think about what we discovered about Sarah Palin and how quickly we discovered it.  Think about the documentaries showing Romney's polygamous great-grandfather (while the media ignored Obama's families polygamist background).  Think about the multiple investigations into Santorum's kids schooling and their house locations.  Think about the discussions of McCain's first marriage and what that said about him as a person.  Think about Ron Paul's racist newsletters that he swears he never wrote.  Etc., etc., etc.  

And yet the mainstream media had no interest in exploring Obama's past aside from stating how incredible it was that a young black man had managed to overcome the inherent racism in this country to become president.

Are there people who believe Obama was born outside the U.S.?  Sure...but they believed it before this.  This doesn't prove anything...and those people didn't need proof - they believe because they want to.

What this does show conclusively...is that the mainstream media chose Barack Obama, they wanted him to be President, and they did everything in their power to ensure his victory by deliberately ignoring information that the American people might be interested in...by deliberately not asking questions that might paint Obama in a negative light.

This is just one more piece of evidence to demonstrate that we can not trust the media to act as an unbiased spotlight on all candidates...rather it has become a tool for one party to use as it sees fit to manufacture a candidate, show him/her in the light that they want him to be viewed, and to do everything in its power to ensure the outcome they want.

And people wonder why alternative news sources are gaining power???


----------



## cheetah440 (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> cheetah440 said:
> 
> 
> > How about a link to his transcripts? Anyone? How about some of his papers? Anyone?
> ...



I'd like to read his work from his formative years. He's a genius, one of the smartest POTUS ever we are told. I'd like to learn from him and understand as much as I can from someone who is so enlightened. I'd love to see his papers and his work so maybe I can be a better American.


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we are. We're trying to avert Obama from shooting himself in the foot.
> ...


That's a ninnyhammer question and you know it. Why don't you just cut the crap and say what you were going to say without the theater of hitting the opposition over the head for a kill-win-kill.


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

And I don't understand the mindset.."a lot of people believe he was born in Hawaii, so what difference does it make that he said he was born in Kenya?"


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

cheetah440 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > cheetah440 said:
> ...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > And I don't understand the mindset.."a lot of people believe he was born in Hawaii, so what difference does it make that he said he was born in Kenya?"
> ...



Sniffle.


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > And I don't understand the mindset.."a lot of people believe he was born in Hawaii, so what difference does it make that he said he was born in Kenya?"
> ...



How odd that so many people around him thought he was.

How odd that Harvard thought he was.

Those morons.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 17, 2012)

Tell cleatus to call me in the morning


----------



## freedombecki (May 17, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Michelle Obama, too. Her first official speech was about her "Kenyan husband." - unquote.


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

Obama seems to surround himself by idiots that come up with all sorts of weird ideas about him.

Ayers, Wright, Harvard, his gramma, his wife...


----------



## ShootSpeeders (May 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> That last line is the key. They were trying to manipulate his public persona, to make it look more interesting... having or course no idea he'd run for the White House someday.
> 
> non-issue.



HAHAHA.  You think the public is gonna buy that?   "I lied then, but i'm telling the truth now".


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 17, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...


Debate?

I present evidence.
You call me "retarded" and a "birther".

Where's the debate?


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Who you calling an idiot? That takes balls.


How would you know?


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...


Pballs doesn't debate, he just trolls. Stupidly. And posts his desire that people he doesn't agree with would die, commit suicide, get aborted, step in front of trucks, hang themselves, etc. 

That's the extent of his ability as a conversationalist.


----------



## Conservative (May 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



OK. I thought that was bullshit... until I saw the video. Sge quite clearly says her husbands home country of Kenya.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=88VB9siP2lY

I officially admit I am confused by this issue now. Isn't ones 'home country', the country of their birth? I am certainly not going to suddenly side with the birfers, God knows they annoy the shit out of me. But, I think some explanation is warranted for her comment.

Anyone?


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> OK. I thought that was bullshit... until I saw the video. Sge quite clearly says her husbands home country of Kenya.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=88VB9siP2lY
> 
> ...


Carefull! You're beginning to fall down the rabbit hole.

Also, I've never heard a Christian "mistakenly" call themselves a Muslim as Obama has.

All the drugs and alcohol he confesses to doing in his book when he was young are screwing with his long AND short term memory. He has an actual life and a life he's supposed to portray but he keeps confusing the two.


----------



## Intense (May 17, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Obama seems to surround himself by idiots that come up with all sorts of weird ideas about him.
> 
> Ayers, Wright, Harvard, his gramma...



Why can't he just go home. We should deport him.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 17, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...


Nothing has been debunked and you saying it has doesn't make it so. It merely proves that you haven't even looked at the evidence.


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2012)

No, I think for everyone.


----------



## Salt Jones (May 17, 2012)

He's a Kenyan born Muslim and you conservatives can't stop him. He will win reelection and still be a Kenyan born Muslim.


----------



## Rinata (May 17, 2012)

Si modo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



You are losing, Cleo. You should let it go before you make a bigger fool of yourself.


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


What am I losing, fatass?


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 17, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Its the same meaningless bullshit....


If you watch this and say it's meaningless, then I can't help ya':

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mbca695V-sY]Sheriff Joe Arpaio Cold Case Posse on Obama Birth Certificate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Conservative (May 17, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > OK. I thought that was bullshit... until I saw the video. Sge quite clearly says her husbands home country of Kenya.
> ...



not falling down any rabbit hole, unless there's a naked Alice at the bottom waiting for me 

I just think out of all the nonsense birfer crap that had been floating around since 2008, this is the first thing I've thought actually warranted an explanation.


----------



## Rinata (May 18, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



You know exactly or you would not have responded like a 2nd grader. Truth hurts, doesn't it????


----------



## yidnar (May 18, 2012)

Cammmpbell said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly this is Bush's fault.
> ...



bush spent money fighting a war !! where is all the money the commy's in power today spent !!


----------



## Sallow (May 18, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'
> ...



Well McCain was born in Panama. Didn't stop Republicans from running him for President. And for a while they wanted to run Arnold..


----------



## Sallow (May 18, 2012)

yidnar said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



No he didn't.

Obama's actually paying down the debt on the war.


----------



## koshergrl (May 18, 2012)

Sallow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



McCain never lied about it.

And who is "they"?


----------



## Lovebears65 (May 18, 2012)

Sallow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


  McCain was born on a USA military base..  To TWO AMERICAN parents  Hardly the same ASS WIPE


----------



## Cammmpbell (May 18, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



Well....that's a matter of opinion. If you're one of the 1% or a corporation I can certainly see wanting a tax cutting war monger president like Bush. If you're a minority or poor American who used to be middle class and had to go fight in his wars of choice...not so much:


----------



## candycorn (May 18, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Tell cleatus to call me in the morning



Must be killing you....Do you think you'll still be having to do this in June, July and August?

Can't wait!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

Obama's grandmother said he was born in Kenya, I knew she was telling the truth


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama's grandmother said he was born in Kenya, I knew she was telling the truth



Obama's grandma was lyin'!


----------



## Douger (May 18, 2012)

Where's the meatheads defending your FreeDumb when you need them most.
OH. Transporting opium. Silly me. Priorities ! It's just business.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

The T said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > from the link...
> ...



If people gave a fuck about what Hannity and Beck "report" then McCain would be President.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama's grandmother said he was born in Kenya, I knew she was telling the truth



No, she didn't.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

Douger said:


> Where's the meatheads defending your FreeDumb when you need them most.
> OH. Transporting opium. Silly me. Priorities ! It's just business.



Whaddya know!  Booger is still just a fucking stupid douche.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's grandmother said he was born in Kenya, I knew she was telling the truth
> ...



Why do you hate grandmas?

This is why your party is dying!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's grandmother said he was born in Kenya, I knew she was telling the truth
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlFc4wCpvSo]Obama Grandmother audio: Barack Born in Kenya - YouTube[/ame]

uh huh

She did


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank, duped again.



_The claim is based on an Oct. 16, 2008, telephone call between Bishop Ron McRae of the Anabaptist Churches of North America and Sarah Obama of Kenya, Barack Obama's elderly step-grandmother. The interview is complicated by the addition of at least one translator, because Sarah Obama, then 86, spoke Swahili.

 The edited portion that often makes the rounds on the Internet includes this part of the interview:

 McRae: "Could I ask her about his actual birthplace? I would like to see his birthplace when I come to visit Kenya in December. Was she present when he was born in Kenya?"

 "She says yes she was. She was present when Obama was born," said the translator.

 Smoking gun? Only if you stop the tape there and don't listen to the rest of the interview.

 McRae immediately followed up by saying, "Okay, when I come in December, I would like to go by the place, the hospital where he was born. Could you tell me where he was born? Was he born in Mombasa?"

 The translator can be heard translating, and then, he said, "No. Obama was not born in Mombasa. He was born in America."

 Said McRae: "Whereabouts was he born? I thought he was born in Kenya."

 The response came back, "He was born in America, not in Mombasa."

 "Do you know where he was born?" McRae continued. "I thought he was born in Kenya. I was gonna go by and see where he was born."

 "Hawaii. She says he was born in Hawaii," the translator said. "In the state of Hawaii, where his father, his father was also learning there. The state of Hawaii."_


Tape of the actual phone call:

http://s16v.com/americasright/8167169.wma


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Funny how the dipshit posts 5 minutes of a 15 minute phone call. Conned again by your own peeps, dipshit. Just like they did you with the Walker thread last week 



To fill the peepz in, at home:

Last week the PRIMARY in Wisconsin happened.

CF took a thread about it, as NEWS that Walker had won the ELECTION, and ran with it to bash the Dems. 

Does CF vet his news sourceS? We know that answer


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's grandmother said he was born in Kenya, I knew she was telling the truth
> ...



Yeah.  She did.

If you are quibbling that she later "corrected" herself or was persuaded to amend what she DID say, that's a different matter.



> Heres the conversation:
> 
> MCRAE: Could I ask her about his actual birthplace? I would like to see his birthplace when I come to Kenya in December. Was she present when he was born in Kenya?
> 
> ...


 -- No, Obama's grandmother didn't say he was born in Kenya - Birthers - Salon.com

Bottom line.  She DID say she was present and that means that she did (initially) say that he was born in Kenya.  Almost immediately, the "translator" and Obama's grandma had a "clarification" discussion and the story changed.  Ok.

But she did say it.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...





The role of TdM is played today by CrusaderFrank!


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



She did, or her translator did?


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



I think so, except not on purpose.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

It's like how Percy Sutton "Clarified" that Khalid Monsour got Obama into Harvard


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> It's like how Percy Sutton "Clarified" that Khalid Monsour got Obama into Harvard



Well, if you're a gullible tin foil hat wearing Birfer, then yes.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 18, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> WND? BWAHAHAHAHHAAHHA thats like posting from  the DU.


No, that's Sheriff Arpaio's news conference about the  B.C. and other things. It was just *recorded* by WND.

 If Fox recorded it, you'd say the same thing.

 But if CNN recorded it, you merely dismiss it and call Arpaio a nut case.

 Go ahead man, live in denial.


Sallow said:


> Well McCain was born in Panama. Didn't stop  Republicans from running him for President. And for a while they wanted  to run Arnold..


No, actually what it was is that Arnold wanted  the laws changed so he could be President. And both of McCains parents  were/are American citizens. Completely different and readily verifiable,  unlike Barry Soetoro.


Douger said:


> Where's the meatheads defending your FreeDumb when you need them most.
> OH. Transporting opium. Silly me. Priorities ! *It's just business. *(ed: Bingo!)


Opium trade in Afghanistan has gone from almost nothing to 90% since we brought the "War on Terrorism" there. But as Liability said, you're a douche for bringing up the facts right?  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUATfLDiwVA"]Marines grow opium for their masters. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



I suppose you, being fluent in that Swahili dialect, will tell me?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



huh?


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I know so.  And it is absolutely on purpose.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fJkZMLs3wU&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PLA364D95CFFF38EB6]Obama&#39;s Grandmother and Stepsister in Kenya - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



^ This point you're directing towards me, about not knowing Swahili, is a _*great*_ reason for dummies like CrusaderFrank not to be diminishing their own already-missing-chromosomes credibility by somehow accepting this as a smoking gun.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I'll link that for you, dum fuck brigade. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/5253746-post2.html

Embarrassing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

So his grandmother, his step sister, the Kenyan ambassador and even Obama himself are all lying and need clarification on his birthplace.

Wow

It's so 1984


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Lots of us poor simple folk are not polyglots.  Hell, sometimes I have trouble enough with the one language I do know.

The upshot, though, remains that many of us RELY on translators.   Nothing new in that.

So, what it comes down to is a pretty obvious question.  IS it YOUR contention that the translator screwed up what Mrs. Obama (grandma Obama) SAID?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



"Walker won?"

Do you know what a question mark signifies?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH4GX3Otf14]Kenyan Ambassador admits Obama born in Kenya - YouTube[/ame]

Call in a translator!


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



For you.  The OP (i.e., post #1 in that thread)  clearly referenced that Walker had won a *primary* by handy numbers.  CF responded (in post #2 of that thread) to THAT post (the OP).

So, your link doesn't prove shit about _*your*_ contention, G.T.

Thanks for playing, though.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> So his grandmother, his step sister, the Kenyan ambassador and even Obama himself are all lying and need clarification on his birthplace.
> 
> Wow
> 
> It's so 1984



I think you need to better vet your sources......such as not accepting a 5 minute clip of a 15 minute conversation as a smoking gun, to later have egg waffles on your grill.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Kenyan Ambassador admits Obama born in Kenya - YouTube
> 
> Call in a translator!



That's not fair, Frank.

We cannot expect a mere Ambassador to know what he's talking about.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



My contention is that either A: she was old and confused, but caught herself and clarified.
B: she was mistranslated.
C: "Conspiracy!"


Usually saner heads stay away from the conspiracy shit unless there's pretty fucking compelling evidence to delve into such nonsense.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Kenyan Ambassador admits Obama born in Kenya - YouTube
> 
> Call in a translator!



This is actually hilarious, like seriously hilarious.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



I know what happened!

I had to start with "yo!"

Like Yo! Walker Won? Wuzzup wit dat shit?


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Yes, thats why his board pals had to clarify for him, and why he referenced it as though it was over now (dems moving on comment). I was born.......but


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I know that it's hard for guys like you to deal with your demons - let it rain on me guy. Go ahead. You can call me a little white ****** if you want to, seem like that's what your old ass is getting at.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Kenyan Ambassador admits Obama born in Kenya - YouTube
> ...



Fellhauer: One more quick question, President-elect Obamas birthplace over in Kenya, is that going to be a national spot to go visit, where he was born?

Ogego: Its already an attraction. His paternal grandmother is still alive.

Fellhauer: His birthplace, theyll put up a marker there?

Ogego: It would depend on the government. Its already well known.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



smoking gun!!!! 






 what a marroon


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Since I have come to accept that the incumbent was born in Hawaii, I  don't have much vested in this thread.  Still, I can't help but notice (and man, I have tried) that YOU have "overlooked" another possibility.

She was old, but not confused and didn't catch herself at all, and didn't clarify, but instead went along with the (family) program to deny those crazy birther claims that the future U.S. President was ineligible for that Office.  Or maybe you subsume all of that into "C."

What if she wasn't "confused" at all?  And what if her "clarification" was actually an effort to cover-up her inadvertent slip of the tongue (whereby she let the truth slip out)?

*
She was there at his birth, but she wasn't there.  
And that Ambassador doesn't know what the fuck he's talking about.  
And the President's school records don't show that he was an Indonesian citizen of the Islamic faith.   
And the President's U.S. college and law school transcripts ARE all perfectly available and accessible to all.  For there's not a chance in the universe that he's attempting to hide anything.
*
Nothing to see here.  Nothing worth even a raised eyebrow.  Just apply the label "birfer" and move along.  Am I right or am I right?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0j2dVuhr6s]I Speak Jive - Airplane! (5/10) Movie CLIP (1980) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Yes, all of that is complete bullshit to me. 

See, to believe all of that you must also hold that:

2 Universities and all of the teachers that have ever had him as a student are lying and covering for him. 

His Indonesian life was never denied. Not even by him. That's irrelevant to me.

The Ambassador is probably right about Obama's same age, barely speaks English, and could simply mean the fucking village where The Obama Family is from which is most likely the case, and even if *not* then I just WONDER why the actual Kenyan Leadership and not just an Ambassador have not come out and spoken up. I also wonder what type of authority he is on the "burfer" subject, what is his proof, who told him so, etc. 


I think that anyone who doesn't believe he was born in Hawaii is a gullible dipshit. That is my opinion, feel free to disagree with it, smear it belittle it and curse it to the high heavens.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Do I speak jive, Francis?

Exactly.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

It's Bush's fault!

He should have made a holiday of Obama's inauguration, celebrating our first Kenyan born US Senator

Bush's fault


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> It's Bush's fault!
> 
> He should have made a holiday of Obama's inauguration, celebrating our first Kenyan born US Senator
> 
> Bush's fault



I think its your caretaker's fault, tbh.


----------



## konradv (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Kenyan Ambassador admits Obama born in Kenya - YouTube
> ...



What did he say?

There isn't a marker and it's "well known", i.e. no official validation, just anecdotes.  

What you have some enterprising people cashing in on a "Kenyan" president, taking advantage of those who don't know better and taking cash out of the pockets of those Americans who should know better, but want it to be true.  I wonder how much a first-hand account of growing up in Kenya with Obama costs, anyway?


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

konradv said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



"What did he say?"  It's on the fucking video.  Just watch it and listen and you will know.  

The Kenyan AMBASSADOR said it was well known.  Perhaps, if it's all just anecdotal bullshit, the AMBASSADOR should have couched his language with a bit more precision.  Word has it that Ambassadors often find it necessary to speak with real care.

Again, for my part, I am satisfied with the Hawaiian place of birth story.  But it isn't the fault of anybody but the President and his peeps that the whole birther question ever got such traction.  

There are a variety of fucking odd things at work there, and they weren't planted by others.  They were all planted by the President's family, his own behaviors and the work of his own people (like his literary agent).


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



I'm going to have to disagree. 

The others planted plenty of it, drew irrational conclusions based on sometimes *already DEBUNKED bullshit*, never did active research for the flip side of the coin, and I think the Prez. did himself a good service by ignoring the ridiculousness of it all for as long as he did. 

Let the retards make themselves known, loud and clear. I think this is the best way, it shows who's rational and who's gullible conspiracy theorists who will eat whatever's put on their plate if it's "fun" to believe. Actually, I should have gone into business exploiting chumps like CrusaderFrank, but my little gray heart has not fully turned yet.


----------



## SniperFire (May 18, 2012)

You figured Obama told everybody he was born in Kenya so that he could orchestrate some bizzarro victimhood meme once he became POTUS?


Amazing!  I have underestimated him.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Actually, it's more complicated than your effort to sweep it all away would acknowledge.

IF (and it is true) the schools in Indonesia noted (on the school records) that young Barack's citizenship was "Indonesian," 







then it can only be true that EITHER (1) President Obama is Constitutionally ineligible to be President of the United States OR (2) the Indonesian school records were falsified by the Obama family AT the time of his application to be admitted into that school.

As to the former (number 1), IF the President at any time in his life was a citizen of Indonesia, which does not recognize dual citizenship, then in order for him to BECOME a U.S. citizen, he would have to be naturalized.  (If he was a citizen of Indonesia who never got naturalized, that's even worse, for in that case he's STILL a citizen of Indonesia -- not a citizen of the United States).  If he is a U.S. citizen because he got naturalized, then he is not a natural born U.S. citizen.  And he would then be Constitutionally ineligible to be President. * {NOTE HOWEVER -- there is a very legitimate possible rebuttal to the foregoing musings.  It is doubtful that the young Barack could "renounce" his U.S. citizenship based just on the actions of his parents, without more.  SO, maybe none of that stuff ever did terminate his U.S. citizenship -- assuming he was born in Hawaii.} * 

But, as to the latter (number 2), IF the President's family lied about his claimed Indonesian citizenship on his school application papers, then we know that his family was willing and able to lie about his citizenship.  This is why the Certification of Live Birth -- based on a shitload of hearsay type information -- was always less than persuasive.  It is not difficult to imagine the pregnant mother of the future President being unable to fly and having to give birth in Kenya, instead.  And it does not require a massive conspiracy theory to figure that she  was bright enough to realize that this scenario might  cause her newborn baby some future difficulties as to citizenship.  (No thought of his being a possible President required to be concerned about the legal ramifications of his citizenship).


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...




I think it takes a flaming fucking idiot to be a Birther. I R-e-a-l-l-y do. 

_When Barack Obama Jr. was born on Aug. 4,1961, in Honolulu, Kenya was a British colony, still part of the United Kingdoms dwindling empire. As a Kenyan native, Barack Obama Sr. was a British subject whose citizenship status was governed by The British Nationality Act of 1948. That same act governed the status of Obama Sr.s children:


British Nationality Act of 1948 (Part II, Section 5): Subject to the provisions of this section, a person born after the commencement of this Act shall be a citizen of the United Kingdom and Colonies by descent if his father is a citizen of the United Kingdom and Colonies at the time of the birth.

In other words, at the time of his birth, Barack Obama Jr. was both a U.S. citizen (by virtue of being born in Hawaii) and a citizen of the United Kingdom and Colonies (or the UKC) by virtue of being born to a father who was a citizen of the UKC.

Obamas British citizenship was short-lived. On Dec. 12, 1963, Kenya formally gained its independence from the United Kingdom. Chapter VI, Section 87 of the Kenyan Constitution specifies that:


1. Every person who, having been born in Kenya, is on 11th December, 1963 a citizen of the United Kingdom and Colonies or a British protected person shall become a citizen of Kenya on 12th December, 1963

2. Every person who, having been born outside Kenya, is on 11th December, 1963 a citizen of the United Kingdom and Colonies or a British protected person shall, if his father becomes, or would but for his death have become, a citizen of Kenya by virtue of subsection (1), become a citizen of Kenya on 12th December, 1963.

As a citizen of the UKC who was born in Kenya, Obamas father automatically received Kenyan citizenship via subsection (1). So given that Obama qualified for citizen of the UKC status at birth and given that Obamas father became a Kenyan citizen via subsection (1), it follows that Obama did in fact have Kenyan citizenship after 1963. So The Rocky Mountain News was at least partially correct.

But the paper failed to note that the Kenyan Constitution prohibits dual citizenship for adults. Kenya recognizes dual citizenship for children, but Kenyas Constitution specifies that at age 23, Kenyan citizens who possesses citizenship in more than one country automatically lose their Kenyan citizenship unless they formally renounce any non-Kenyan citizenship and swear an oath of allegiance to Kenya.

Since Sen. Obama has neither renounced his U.S. citizenship nor sworn an oath of allegiance to Kenya, his Kenyan citizenship automatically expired on Aug. 4,1984._

FactCheck.org : Obama&#8217;s Kenyan Citizenship?


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



None of which addresses the post of mine to which you were supposedly responding.

Why?

Because the "nationality" listed there is *Indonesian*.  And the point of that is that IF he was Indonesian, it MIGHT be the case that he was no longer a U.S. citizen.  

Alternatively, if he was NOT actually Indonesian, then we have some evidence that his family was willing to and capable of lying on records regarding young Barack's citizenship.

Plus -- your entire post is premised on the notion that the lad was born in Hawaii.  While I am content to accept that, the "question" is still not properly answered by assuming the ultimate conclusion AS the premise.


----------



## SniperFire (May 18, 2012)

So is Barry a Kenyan Communist National, or not?


I mean, if it walks like a duck...


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

He is  a British Kenyan Indonesian American.

Allegedly.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



He was born in Hawaii, because there are Vital Records that prove such, and it says right ON SAID RECORDS, that they are admissable in ANY COURT OF LAW AS PROOF - so g'luck stating that it is a faulty premise. 

The Indonesia tripe is more circumstancial horse-shit that doesn't mean a god-damn - 

For starters - 

Prove the form is real / correct.
Prove that you can Legally renounce US Citizenship on an Elementary School Form. 
So what if they lied in Indonesia on a school form so that there kid didn't miss fuggin Grade school in their brief stay there, because here in the good old United States the issuance of his Certificate is good in any Court of Law. It says so, right on the form. 

Also the translation of the form itself: Warga = residents

Negara = country




But these cheese-ball corroborations based on circumstancial asinine and usually debunked idiocy - don't even corroborate anything. I mean, it says Honolulu right on the form. "tempat dan tanggal lahir" means "place of birth". Do you reckon Birfers can both use this form as a smoking gun, but also hold that he was born in Kenya?

The funny, albeit sad part of that last question - is that they actually tried to, in a Court of Law.


----------



## paulitician (May 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'
> 
> Breitbart News has obtained a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by Barack Obama's then-literary agency, Acton & Dystel, which touts Obama as "born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii."
> 
> ...



It's probably why he refuses to release his full college records. Some feel it's because his education was actually paid for by a foreign student scholarship. It all adds up. He likely wasn't born in the United States. Unfortunately it probably doesn't matter though. The powers that be are just too powerful to ever really be exposed.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



But that's the pattern: we present facts, they fling pooh.

Or they get people to redact, retract, say they misspoke or just swallow arsenic


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'
> ...



that was debunked. 

And "some feel"

really?




REALLY? "Feel?"


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'
> ...



That makes sense, otherwise why all the secrecy?


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



^ yea man, keep rolling with that foil glued tightly.  Laughable human being.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...








Look at line 3a.  Then thrill me with your command of the Indonesian language.  




G.T. said:


> But these cheese-ball corroborations based on circumstancial asinine and usually debunked idiocy - don't even corroborate anything. I mean, it says Honolulu right on the form. "tempat dan tanggal lahir" means "place of birth". Do you reckon Birfers can both use this form as a smoking gun, but also hold that he was born in Kenya?
> 
> The funny, albeit sad part of that last question - is that they actually tried to, in a Court of Law.



He was born in Hawaii (assuming he was) because an ultimately released Birth Certificate says so.

The fucking "Certification of Live Birth" is horse shit.

But again -- it has to be deliberate by you -- you studiously miss the point. 

IF (as you believe and I assume) he was born in Hawaii, as reflected on the Indonesian school record, that SAME record also lists his "citizenship" as -- Indonesian.

This entails the possibility that he had BECOME an Indonesian.  Then, in order to become an American (again) he would have had to have gotten citizenship through naturalization.  

And when the lad went to college, not having come from great wealth, did he apply for and receive financial aid based on his non-US citizenship?  

Well, the college records would be a good clue.  I'd like to know if he THEN claimed to have been a foreigner.  And even if he was STILL (actually) a U.S. citizen, it would be a good thing to vet this.  Why?  Because I'd love to find out if he lied to get financial aid.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



I'm sure you would love to. 


Birther: he wasnt born here.
Birther: ok he was born here but he's not a citizen.

No clues to a vested interest, predetermined bias thus cherry-picked outcome. 

No, none at all.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



It was mistranslated; it should have said "Hawaii" instead of "Indonesia"


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



You:  no interest in ANYTHING that might cast this guy in a deserved bad light.

Check.


----------



## paulitician (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



So much of this guy's past is so murky. I've come to the conclusion he was placed into power. And I don't care that the usual suspects call it a crazy Conspiracy Theory.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



That's what they get for using the Kenyan Ambassadors to do their translations.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

Obama said he's Kenyan, his family said he's Kenyan, the Kenyan Ambassador said he's Kenyan

But Libs have been instructed to discount the facts.

Why do they hate facts?


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama said he's Kenyan, his family said he's Kenyan, the Kenyan Ambassador said he's Kenyan
> 
> But Libs have been instructed to discount the facts.
> 
> Why do they hate facts?



La la la la la.

They can't HEAR you!


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

_Federal Student Aid

From page 3:

Who gets federal student aid?
Eligibility for most federal student aid programs is based
on financial need and several other factors. Your eligibility is
determined by the information you provide on the FAFSA.
Basic eligibility requirements:
&#8226; Demonstrate financial need (except for certain
loans, see pages 9 and 10).
&#8226; Be a U.S. citizen or eligible noncitizen* (for
most programs) with a valid Social Security
number (SSN).
&#8226; Be working toward a degree or certificate
in an eligible program.*

From page 38 

Eligible Noncitizen
You must be one of the following to receive federal student aid:
&#8226; U.S. citizen
&#8226; U.S. national (includes natives of American Samoa
or Swain&#8217;s Island)
&#8226; U.S. permanent resident who has an I-151, I-551,
or I-551C (Permanent Resident Card)
If you&#8217;re not in one of these categories, you must have an Arrival-Departure
Record (I-94) from U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) showing
one of the following designations:
&#8226; &#8220;Refugee&#8221;
&#8226; &#8220;Asylum Granted&#8221;
&#8226; &#8220;Cuban-Haitian Entrant, Status Pending&#8221;
&#8226; &#8220;Conditional Entrant&#8221; (valid only if issued before
April 1, 1980)
&#8226; Victims of human trafficking, T-visa
(T-2, T-3, or T-4, etc.) holder
&#8226; &#8220;Parolee&#8221; (You must be paroled into the United States for
at least one year and you must be able to provide evidence
from the USCIS that you are in the United States for other
than a temporary purpose and that you intend to become
a U.S. citizen or permanent resident.)
If you have only a Notice of Approval to Apply for Permanent Residence
(I-171 or I-464), you&#8217;re not eligible for federal student financial aid.
If you&#8217;re in the United States on certain visas, including an F1 or F2
student visa, or a J1 or J2 exchange visitor visa, you&#8217;re not eligible for
federal student financial aid.
Also, people with G series visas (pertaining to international organizations)
are not eligible for federal student financial aid. For more information about
other types of visas that are not acceptable, check with your school&#8217;s financial
aid office. Citizens and eligible noncitizens may receive loans from the FFEL
Program at participating foreign schools. Citizens of the Federated States of
Micronesia, the Republic of the Marshall Islands, and the Republic of Palau are
eligible only for Federal Pell Grants, Federal Supplemental Educational Opportunity
Grants or Federal Work-Study. These applicants should check with their schools&#8217;
financial aid office for more information._


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Obama said he's Kenyan, his family said he's Kenyan, the Kenyan Ambassador said he's Kenyan
> ...



That's why their party is dying!

That's why the American people booted them out of office in 2010


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama said he's Kenyan, his family said he's Kenyan, the Kenyan Ambassador said he's Kenyan
> 
> But Libs have been instructed to discount the facts.
> 
> Why do they hate facts?



So they lied on the Indonesian School form? Check.


----------



## paulitician (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama said he's Kenyan, his family said he's Kenyan, the Kenyan Ambassador said he's Kenyan
> 
> But Libs have been instructed to discount the facts.
> 
> Why do they hate facts?



His Grandmother also said he was born in Kenya. An awful dirty trick has been played on the American People. It's very sad and disturbing.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> _Federal Student Aid
> 
> From page 3:
> 
> ...



So, it wasn't FEDERAL student aid he was applying for maybe?

Or, maybe, he claimed *one thing* on one form but *another* thing on some other application?

Nah.

That would be impossible.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

Let's settle it.

Let's just go to the college records the President has authorized be fully released!

oh.  

Wait.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > _Federal Student Aid
> ...


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Obama said he's Kenyan, his family said he's Kenyan, the Kenyan Ambassador said he's Kenyan
> ...



Or maybe they told the truth.

And he's Indonesian?


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> Let's settle it.
> 
> Let's just go to the college records the President has authorized be fully released!
> 
> ...



its been settled, you just have YOUR head in the sand.

how are those hundreds of court cases doin?'


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



but then he could not have been born in kenya if its truth........that sure hurts francis' shit theory


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Let's settle it.
> ...




Bullshit.

*Nothing* about *his school records* have *ever* been settled.

Funny.  But we all got to see that President Bush had a C average.  We laughed when we saw that Kerry was a decidedly more poor student.  But give them some credit.  They at least RELEASED their records.  

President Obama?  Not so much.

And I don't give a crap about birther court cases.


----------



## paulitician (May 18, 2012)

Interesting.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

I really want to know how you internetz Crusaders have such uber dope research skillz that the people who actually have skin in the game, throwing money at research and court cases.....and still can't get him removed somehow.....dont apparently have

slick shit, you should make millions.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



I dont think he should release his College Records. 

I think it's hilarity to see the birfer retards squirm. 

I also think it's funny to assume Harvard's lying when they publicly listed him as Magna Cum Laude. 

HILARITY! KEEP GOING!~


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Interesting.



Vet your sources, dullard.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Oh yes he could have been.  Step one:  get born in Kenya.

Step two:  move back to Hawaii.

Step three:  family has "records" created in some way to "prove" that the lad is not an "immigrant."

Step four:  Move to Indonesia.

Step five:  lie on the Indonesian school records about WHERE he was born.

Step six:  CLAIM (validly or not, who the fuck knows, frankly?) that he IS Indonesian.

No difficulty, really.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

We know Obama has very little in common with most American, he makes it clear every day. He does not share our diet, he does not share our values he does not understand or respect our traditions and holidays.

We got that.

That he was born in Kenya and successfully hid it says more about the "mainstream" media than Obama

And it's still Bush's fault for not honoring Obama as the first Kenyan born US Senator


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> We know Obama has very little in common with most American, he makes it clearly every day. He does not share our diet, he does not share our values he does not understand or respect our traditions and holidays.
> 
> We got that.
> 
> ...



All false propoganda fed to you by people making $$ on your hits. Strong work, king density.


----------



## paulitician (May 18, 2012)

Jay Acton and Jane Dystel have a lot of explaining to do. My guess is that they'll claim they were misquoted, or that they just made an error. Either that, or they'll immediately be branded as evil lying Republicans by the usual suspects. I would advise them to watch their backs though. Some very very powerful people will be paying them a visit very soon.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Jay Acton and Jane Dystel have a lot of explaining to do. My guess is that they'll claim they were misquoted, or that they just made an error. Either that or they'll immediately be branded as evil lying Republicans by the usual suspects. I would advise them to watch their backs though. Some very very powerful people will be paying them a visit very soon.


----------



## paulitician (May 18, 2012)

It should be fun watching the corrupt MSM go about covering this one up. I'm sure the first phase of the coverup will be to simply ignore it. But eventually they'll have to address it. And that's when the coverup fun begins. So stay tuned.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > We know Obama has very little in common with most American, he makes it clearly every day. He does not share our diet, he does not share our values he does not understand or respect our traditions and holidays.
> ...









The picture must need a translator, right?


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



 smoking gun!!!


----------



## paulitician (May 18, 2012)

Interesting, not finding any Wiki info on Acton & Dystel.


----------



## konradv (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



He did couch his answer.  He admitted there was no official recognition.  Sounded to me like he was saying, "well, that's what the people believe".  Seems a lot more plausible that he was merely confirming "common knowledge" without indicating what he believed, than birther pronouncements that go against known facts and documentation.


----------



## konradv (May 18, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> You figured Obama told everybody he was born in Kenya so that he could orchestrate some bizzarro victimhood meme once he became POTUS?
> 
> 
> Amazing!  *I have underestimated him*.



I thought that was a given!


----------



## konradv (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> EITHER (1) President Obama is Constitutionally ineligible to be President of the United States OR (2) the Indonesian school records were falsified by the Obama family AT the time of his application to be admitted into that school.
> 
> As to the former (number 1), IF the President at any time in his life was a citizen of *Indonesia, which does not recognize dual citizenship,* then in order for him to BECOME a U.S. citizen, he would have to be naturalized.



It doesn't matter if Indonesia doesn't recognize dual citizenship, as long as the US does.  Also, no one can renouce your citizenship for you.  For that to have happened, he would have had to do it as an adult.  I'm sure no one consulted him on his citizenship ins-and-outs at the time being a minor, so whatever Indonesian law may be, it doesn't have any effect on US law.


----------



## freedombecki (May 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Interesting, not finding any Wiki info on Acton & Dystel.


Denial is not just another river in Egypt. 

Wickidpedia is a premier leftist tool for rewriting history to erase their blacks-lynching pasts and Swiss account presents. Most of those who post here are just leg men, have nooooo idea that Pelosi is panicky and hurriedly trying to scrooge out the last cent she can from the US Treasury for relatives and friends, free flight service from the USAF, while meanwhile she is in the upper half of one percenters.


----------



## freedombecki (May 18, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...


Yes, someone should tell the warden to lay off the 'puter priviledges for Blago.


----------



## paulitician (May 18, 2012)

Nothing to see here folks. It's all just a big misunderstanding. Obama was born in the U.S.

Well, that's what they keep telling us anyway.


----------



## freedombecki (May 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Interesting, not finding any Wiki info on Acton & Dystel.


Denial is not just another river in Egypt. 

Wickidpedia is a premier leftist tool for rewriting history to erase their blacks-lynching pasts and Swiss account presents. Most of those who post here are just leg men, have nooooo idea that Pelosi is panicky and hurriedly trying to scrooge out the last cent she can from the US Treasury for relatives and friends, free flight service from the USAF, while meanwhile she is in the upper half of one percenters.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

konradv said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > EITHER (1) President Obama is Constitutionally ineligible to be President of the United States OR (2) the Indonesian school records were falsified by the Obama family AT the time of his application to be admitted into that school.
> ...



What makes you imagine that the US "recognizes" dual citizenship?  I'm sure you can source that for the class.  

As for the renunciation thing, *I* already covered that.  So, really, your "lecture" is not needed.


----------



## konradv (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama said he's Kenyan, his family said he's Kenyan, the Kenyan Ambassador said he's Kenyan
> 
> But Libs have been instructed to discount the facts.
> 
> Why do they hate facts?



What prevents a Kenyan from being president?  Kennedy was Irish.  Van Buren was Dutch.


----------



## koshergrl (May 18, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, not finding any Wiki info on Acton & Dystel.
> ...



Well that's because wiki doesn't say so.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

While I think that some of the nutbars who take their "birther" "Issues" to Court are damned unpersuasive (like Orly fucking Taitz, for example), I still laugh at the pontificators who dismiss all such questions out of hand.

The "arguments" offered by G.T., for instance,  are sometimes founded on a pretty fair grasp of the facts and the law.  Yet, even so, the derisive dismissal of all arguments is quite unpersuasive.

The net effect of that kind of "argument" is counter-productive.

Was President Obama REALLY born in Hawaii?  Maybe.  Probably.  I'm satisfied with that proposition.  But to deny that there is ANY valid question -- or fair reason TO question the claim -- is absurd.

And even if he is a natural born U.S. citizen, it is still troublesome  that he chooses to hide his own college records.  W didn't do that.  Kerry didn't do that.  But the Obamaphiles give The ONE a free pass on his efforts to cloud and obscure his past.


----------



## konradv (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> What makes you imagine that the US "recognizes" dual citizenship?  I'm sure you can source that for the class.
> 
> As for the renunciation thing, *I* already covered that.  So, really, *your "lecture" is not needed*.



I beg to differ.  Apparently it *IS* needed.  Simply exercising your rights under the citizenship of one country DOES NOT effect your rights in the US, nor does it trigger any renunciation.

United States nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

konradv said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Obama said he's Kenyan, his family said he's Kenyan, the Kenyan Ambassador said he's Kenyan
> ...



Kennedy was a natural born American.  So was Van Buren.  If the incumbent had been born in Kenya, he would not be a natural born American and then he would be ineligible to hold the Office.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

konradv said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you imagine that the US "recognizes" dual citizenship?  I'm sure you can source that for the class.
> ...



You may beg all you wish.  But if he happens to have been either a Kenyan (by place of birth) OR an Indonesian (by a claim of citizenship accepted by Indonesia and claimed by himself), then your caterwauling is of no significance.

As I said before, *I* already addressed the renunciation thing, so _your_ would-be lectures are not required.


----------



## Vel (May 18, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



 The laws governing citizenship have changed over the years and are different now than they were in 1961. *IF* Obama had been born in Kenya, he would not have been eligible to be the POTUS under the laws that were in effect at the time of his birth. The law is not retroactive so his citizenship status would have been contingent on the laws in effect at the time of his birth.


----------



## paulitician (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> While I think that some of the nutbars who take their "birther" "Issues" to Court are damned unpersuasive (like Orly fucking Taitz, for example), I still laugh at the pontificators who dismiss all such questions out of hand.
> 
> The "arguments" offered by G.T., for instance,  are sometimes founded on a pretty fair grasp of the facts and the law.  Yet, even so, the derisive dismissal of all arguments is quite unpersuasive.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't believe anything in his college records if they were released. There has been too much delay and obstruction. It would just be another rig-job. His education was likely paid for by a foreign student scholarship. Some have come forward and stated they remembered him being a foreign college student. But it doesn't matter now. The coverup is too thorough and complete at this point. They have successfully marginalized anyone who questions as being 'Crazy Conspiracy Theorists.' The coverup is complete.


----------



## Vel (May 18, 2012)

Having this biography come to light is a good thing. I don't think it changes a thing in regards to Obama's eligibility status, but it does take away the " You must be a racist if you question Obama's citizenship" argument. It clearly shows that Obama fostered an international identity which laid the framework for people to question his background.


----------



## konradv (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Well, since there has been no renunciation and he was born here to at least one US citizen, he MUST BE a natural-born citizen.  Claiming Indonesian citizenship doesn't mean one is renouncing US citizenship.  NOW you have the renunciation story.  I don't want to listen isn't an argument and you must now realize your renunciation theory IS BS or you'd have at least summarized it.  Once again, just because you don't want a lecture, doesn't mean you don't need one.


----------



## Conservative (May 18, 2012)

Vel said:


> Having this biography come to light is a good thing. I don't think it changes a thing in regards to Obama's eligibility status, but it does take away the " You must be a racist if you question Obama's citizenship" argument. *It clearly shows that Obama fostered an international identity which laid the framework for people to question his background.*



It's his own damned fault there are questions.


----------



## The T (May 18, 2012)

Vel said:


> Having this biography come to light is a good thing. I don't think it changes a thing in regards to Obama's eligibility status, but it does take away the " You must be a racist if you question Obama's citizenship" argument. It clearly shows that Obama fostered an international identity which laid the framework for people to question his background.


 
And it calls into question just how _'manufactured' _he is..in other words questioning the ill bill of goods the people have been sold by the media and Obama himself.

Who is he _really?_


----------



## regent (May 18, 2012)

So there it was all the time: to meet the Constitutional requirement for president one must have a publisher print a brochure indicating where the individual was born. Think of the wasted time scholars spent looking in the Constitution for the evidence required.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

konradv said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


IF he was born here.

Just because you believe it (and I now assume it as a given) doesn't make it so.

I do believe, however, that the young lad could not himself have renounced his alleged US citizenship (if he had been born in Hawaii), so on that part we agree.


----------



## konradv (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> IF he was born here.
> 
> Just because you believe it (and I now assume it as a given) doesn't make it so.
> 
> I do believe, however, that the young lad could not himself have renounced his alleged US citizenship (if he had been born in Hawaii), so on that part we agree.



It's not because of a belief, but because of the overwhelming evidence, as compared to the alternative.  They can talk all they want about the BC, but the newspapers were the clincher for me.  How do you fake that?


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

konradv said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > IF he was born here.
> ...



Quite easily. 

Do you imagine the fucking paid-for notice had to be verified by an investigative journalist?


----------



## konradv (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Do you imagine a 50+ year plot?  Doesn't pass the smell test.  Easily doesn't mean likely or even probable.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

konradv said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Plus having whoever on the payroll that works for the State of Hawaii, and for the Hospital, etc. 

Helluva conspiracy theory. 50 year one, at that....with people dying along the way and what not.


----------



## paulitician (May 18, 2012)

It doesn't matter what you present to programmed Obamabots. They're always gonna be loyal Obamabots. So there's no point in discussing this issue with them. They have their story, and they're stickin with it. But many others around the country are concerned with this issue. Why is there a history of people claiming Obama was born in Kenya? It's a fair question, and shame on the corrupt MSM for not asking it. It's definitely an issue worthy of proper investigation.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> It doesn't matter what you present to programmed Obamabots. They're always gonna be loyal Obamabots. So there's no point in discussing this issue with them. They have their story, and they're stickin with it. But many others around the country are concerned with this issue. Why is there a history of people claiming Obama was born in Kenya? It's a fair question, and shame on the corrupt MSM for not asking it. It's definitely an issue worthy of proper investigation.



It doesn't matter what you present to programmed conspiracy theorists. They're always gonna be loyal to conspiracies. So there's no point in discussing this issue with them. They have their story, and they're stickin with it.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter what you present to programmed Obamabots. They're always gonna be loyal Obamabots. So there's no point in discussing this issue with them. They have their story, and they're stickin with it. But many others around the country are concerned with this issue. Why is there a history of people claiming Obama was born in Kenya? It's a fair question, and shame on the corrupt MSM for not asking it. It's definitely an issue worthy of proper investigation.
> ...



Says the guy who defends the President's refusal to share his own college records.



You don't know the facts and are not inclined to find out what they could lead to.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 18, 2012)

konradv said:


> They can talk all they want about the BC, *but the newspapers were the clincher for me.* *How do you fake that?*


Oh Lord have Mercy! 

G.T.: Please put me on your list of "Birthers Still Going Strong". Thanks!


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...




i dont tend to give a shit what his college records say. 

facts: state of hawaii has certified his birth there as good for any court of law.

thats game over for birferism.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Or is it?


----------



## koshergrl (May 18, 2012)

of course not.

The state of hawaii didn't say shit. An official or two said it. After FIRST saying there was no birth cert. moron is saying one or two state employees trump gramma, michelle, harvard and anybody else who dares to contradict them.

That's a joke up there with saying it's 'treason' to dare to question the state about it.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> of course not.
> 
> The state of hawaii didn't say shit. An official or two said it. After FIRST saying there was no birth cert. moron is saying one or two state employees trump gramma, michelle, harvard and anybody else who dares to contradict them.
> 
> That's a joke up there with saying it's 'treason' to dare to question the state about it.



Added to the list. 

You're right, the "real" Registrar of Hawaii just hasn't come forward yet!!!!?!!?!


----------



## koshergrl (May 18, 2012)

Anyway. I think the conspiracy theorists concerning this particular topics are the ones who keep saying 'there's a conspiracy to make the president look like a liar" based on what one official says...

Gramma, harvard, and michelle are alllll liars. And anyone who believes them is crazy.

Yeah, right.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 18, 2012)

not even documented facts can permeate some braincases


----------



## koshergrl (May 18, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> not even documented facts can permeate some braincases









Documented fact?


----------



## percysunshine (May 18, 2012)

The guy is 51 years old. Doesn't matter where he was born.  He is still an idiot.


----------



## koshergrl (May 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zux9r5gehn8&feature=endscreen]Michelle Reveals Barack&#39;s Birthplace - YouTube[/ame]

That stupid lying twat! Doesn't she know the Hawaiian registrar, after first claiming he wasn't born there, has now decided he was!

She's a birfer!


----------



## g5000 (May 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Why is there a history of people claiming Obama was born in Kenya?



Link?

Is there evidence his mother ever travelled to Kenya?


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

konradv said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...




No conspiracy shit needed, either.

Let's say my mom and dad had gone back to the old land while she was heavy with child (moi).  And just before she was set to fly back, they discovered that flying increases the risk of complications (yada yada).  So the airline wouldn't let her fly.  Hoo boy.  She tries to arrange alternative transportation but sneaky old mother nature says, "ha!"  So, there and then, I am born in another land.  

Now mom isn't thinking about me running for president somewhere 35 or 50 years down the road.  She just figures it will be a freakin' hassle for me to have to explain for the rest of my life that I wasn't born here.  (As luck would have it, my dad is an alien to America and I was born in HIS homeland for purposes of this brilliant hypothetical, so don't get all worked up.)  In fact, they want to make sure that I am always considered a U.S. citizen -- and JUST a U.S. citizen.  So, she and dad sneakily CLAIM that I was born in NYC!  Cut right the hell through all that Immigration Law crap and red tape and any bothersome questions now and for the rest of my days.  (And even though I was "there" at the time I was born, damn'dest thing; I just don't remember it!)

Anyway, as part of the clever mom and pop cover story, they place an ad in the local newspaper announcing how I was born in that hospital in the Big City!  The paper doesn't check it for validity. They just collect the ad fee and print that shit.

Years and years later, if I were to run for some big old elective office, maybe parts of my life would get vetted.  And since the press would love my highly liberal ass (this is an alternate universe), they wouldn't REALLY vet me all that much.  Cover story remains intact.  Questions?  Yeah.  Maybe.  Dismiss that as the looney musings of those conservatives and birfers.  Who cares?  I am a liberal so the press is at my beck and call.  No need for that "investigative journalism" stuff.  

And of course, I go on to kill Osama and ruin the economy.  So all is good.


----------



## koshergrl (May 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v2HhZ-L-MU]Honolulu Senior Elections Clerk Says Barack Obama was Not Born in Hawaii - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Michelle Reveals Barack's Birthplace - YouTube
> 
> That stupid lying twat! Doesn't she know the Hawaiian registrar, after first claiming he wasn't born there, has now decided he was!
> 
> She's a birfer!



His family is from there, ya dolt. It's a figure of speech, my fuggin gawd.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Honolulu Senior Elections Clerk Says Barack Obama was Not Born in Hawaii - YouTube


----------



## g5000 (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> Let's say my mom and dad had gone back to the old land while she was heavy with child (moi).



Evidence this fantasy ever actually happened?


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Nevermind the actual birth certificate, let's just say how easily it is to fake a fuggin newspaper article


----------



## g5000 (May 18, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Honolulu Senior Elections Clerk Says Barack Obama was Not Born in Hawaii - YouTube



Argument from authority fallacy.

And did you listen to the whole thing?  He calls birthers racists.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

g5000 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Why is there a history of people claiming Obama was born in Kenya?
> ...



*That* is one of the best questions.

And the honest answer (so far as I can tell) is "no."

And, by the way, I further agree that if she never went there in 1961, it would be purdy damn hard for her little child to be born there in 1961.

I found an interesting narrative on the implausibility of it here:  Archived-Articles: Why Obama Was Not Born in Kenya


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



It WASN'T a fuckin' ARTICLE, silly child.  It was a mere birth announcement.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



oh geezuss.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



That's right.  You did make a fool of yourself.

ANYbody could put in a fake birth announcement.  It's so simple, even a person of your severely limited intellectual capacity could do it.

Really.


----------



## g5000 (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



That's very interesting, if true.  If Obama's father was in school full time from 1959 to 1962, and did not leave the states due to his schedule, it is incredibly unlikely his wife would have travelled to Kenya during that time.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



You're being purposefully obtuse. 

"Nevermind the actual birth certificate, let's just say how easily it is to fake a fuggin newspaper article "

My qoute to your long diatribe about the birth announcement still has the same point to it, which wasn't much at all to do with the announcement but more to do with the rest of my quote that you so eloquently ignored.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



No.  *You* are just being silly and stubborn.  It is NOT difficult at all -- not even a little -- to fake a birth announcement.  I refuted your silly trite tripe.

Deal with it.

You have made some good points, as I was honest enough to note earlier.  But some of your arguments are so poor they actually serve to undercut your position.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Here's why you're dumb:

Where did I say that it WASNT easy to fake a Birth Announcement in a Newspaper?

^ now, 

Now that you realize you've misread the intent of my post, how about going back and addressing what it actually does say: 

_*"yes, let's just say how easy it is to fake a birth announcement, while conveniently ignoring the fact that the Certificate also has to be fake and the State of Hawaii a part of a grand conspiracy." *_


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Here's why YOU are dumb.

Just look at the dopey shit you just posted.

Clear cut.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Except it's not.

If it was, you'd show where I said that it wasn't easy to fake a newspaper announcement, I NEVER said that, N'or insinuated it.

I simply responded to your diatribe about how easy it is to fake a newspaper article, which was in response to NOT g.t. but another poster, with the mere fact that (here it is paraphrased for the obtuse) yea, it would be a simple non conspiracy if the announcement happened as you say, and doesn't even require a conspiracy......................except for the fact that there exists a birth certificate as well, which WOULD require a conspiracy theory to be fake.

Jesus christ.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



As if we needed any additional proof of how dopey you are?

Well, bless your heart, you came through.

By the way, this is not really a topic worthy of one of your periodic meltdowns.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Yea, I'll patiently wait until the end of eternity for you to show that you didn't lie - but ya did. 

I never said nor insinuated that it wasn't EASY to fake a Newspaper Announcement. FACT.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 18, 2012)

Mitt Romney is a Mexican, like his father before him.

Why won't he give us his real birth certificate?


----------



## Vast LWC (May 18, 2012)

Everyone knows he was born in a Mexican Polygamy compound, just like his father.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 18, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Mitt Romney is a Mexican, like his father before him. Why won't he give us his real birth certificate?


That's a good point. I think you should start a new thread on it and do a little investigation.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



 I could wait for you to SHOW a lie I told, but you can't.

That's the tip off that you've lied.

What you DID say, you dope, was posted and quoted.  And that is what I replied to, you dork.

Here ya go:  





G.T. said:


> * * * *
> 
> Nevermind the actual birth certificate, let's just say how easily it is to fake a fuggin newspaper article



Keep up the hideous work!



By the way, your meltdown is progressing poorly.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Ok, genius, now tell everyone how that quote is akin to saying that it's NOT easy to fake a newspaper announcement.......

Therein is your lie.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> By the way, your meltdown is progressing poorly.



btw, a back and forth on a debate board is not a melt down, get original.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Here's your lie, since I never said it was difficult. N'or implied it.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...




Sorry dopey, but the fact that you post with all the intelligibility of TdM on crack is more your problem than mine.  

"how easily it is?"

WTF?

What is your native tongue?

I can't tell you how easy it is to fake a newspaper article because there was no faked newspaper article, dopey.

There was a birth announcement.

And whether it was faked or not, I also haven't said.  But why would it be hard?

Back to the main point.  You pointed to no "lie."  Ergo, you should refrain from accusing anyone of a lie, ya numbskull.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Except I did. 

And to your question "But why would it be hard?" 

It wouldn't, and G.T. never siad it would be.


----------



## Obama_Exposer (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Let me clear up a few misconceptions. The birth announcements don't mean anything pertaining to any conspiracy. The bottom line is in Hawaii in 1961,  the birth announcements never say where the baby was born but only that a child was born and who from and their address. The baby was never named. Also proud grandparents are happy to place birth notices of their newly born grandchildren in papers. They did it then, they do it now.  It is also worth mentioning that during the Maricopa County Sheriffs Department investigation, they found in a separate birth registry 2 foreign born baby's adopted 2 years prior to Obama's birth yet they were placed in the birth announcements 2 years later (1961) in the Honolulu Star Advertiser and it's sister publication. There was no grand conspiracy to fake birth announcements.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Obama_Exposer said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



I never said there was, or had to be. I said there would have to be for the State of Hawaii to fake a Birth Certificate.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



You are fully incohernet now.  I suspect it's a symptom of your meltdown.

Take a Midol, man.

For God's sake.

It's just a Birther thread.  It's not like a question about Constitutional eligibility will have any impact on The ONE.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



^ this is not an argument, it's a slight of hand maneuver - cowardly, unclever, etc etc etc


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Putting your fail in larger font size avails you no benefit.  

Your borderline retarded question DID suggest (as EVERYONE can plainly see) that it would have been difficult to put in a fake article (sic) err-  birth announcement.  

You cannot point to any lie of mine.  Claiming that something I said (which clearly isn't one) is a "lie" only shows how dishonest you have become willing to be.

You, meanwhile, are blown up by your own petard.

Keep up the heavy flow -- errr -- fail.  I was thinking about your need for Midol.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



No, it didn't. 

It suggested that it would be difficult to fake a _*Birth Certificate*_, not a newspaper announcement. 

Try reading for comprehension next time, I'm pretty sure flame zone is turning you retarded.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 18, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney is a Mexican, like his father before him. Why won't he give us his real birth certificate?
> ...



Investigation?  Why would I need to do that?

I'll just demand Romney's birth certificate and declare it to be a fake.

His father was born in Mexico, after all.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Lie 

or lack of reading comprehension. 

either/or, it's priceless and it's right there


----------



## mal (May 18, 2012)

Damn... That's a lot of people in G.T.'s Sigline... Err, the area underneath his apparently VERY thin skin... 



peace...


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

mal said:


> Damn... That's a lot of people in G.T.'s Sigline... Err, the area underneath his apparently VERY thin skin...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



negative three on account of cornball ishness.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Nope.  No lie.  And proper and accurate reading comprehension.

Your false denial is very telling however.

Muddle on.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

continued lie.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> continued lie.



Yes, we know nothing will ever stop you.  If you can't be honest, your posts have no value.

And they don't.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Projection^

Liability V

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vgQalXaIxs]Liar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Projection^
> 
> Liability V
> 
> Liar - YouTube



Lamer ^ by the minute, that's our G.T.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Projection ^


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Projection ^



Fail ^


----------



## The T (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Projection ^


 
Owned ^^


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

The T said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Projection ^
> ...



^ hammered


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Inability to grasp the complete humiliating nature of his fail ^


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uelHwf8o7_U&ob=av3e]Eminem - Love The Way You Lie ft. Rihanna - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



You still can't comprehend that sentence, huh bawss?


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Eminem - Love The Way You Lie ft. Rihanna - YouTube



G.T. has gone gay.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Oh.  I did.  You are still denying it.  

Your ultimate fail is duly noted!


----------



## The T (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


 
NOT very bright and loser ^


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



^ unable to comprehend what this really means, bawss? 

I'll take out the typo's:

Nevermind the actual birth certificate, let's just say how easy it is to fake a fuggin newspaper announcement 


 at thinking that means "It's hard to fake newspaper announcements"


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

The T said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



go get banned somewhere, you hideous mongoloid.


----------



## mal (May 18, 2012)

Ali G.T... If you were going to Meltdown, why couldn't you have done it in the 4F?...



peace...


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

mal said:


> Ali G.T... If you were going to Meltdown, why couldn't you have done it in the 4F?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



It's your boys melting down, wigger. 

Birfers are the light of my life, fuggin priceless.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Flag thrown.  Bullshit called.  

How the fuck would it "further" your "argument" to acknowledge -- as your alleged "point" -- that putting in a bogus Birth Announcement would be easy?

You are TOTALLY transparent in your lack of honesty on this one, G.T.

Tsk fuckin' tsk.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T.'s meltdown in actuality is all but complete.


----------



## mal (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Ali G.T... If you were going to Meltdown, why couldn't you have done it in the 4F?...
> ...



Liability is not a Birther you Insufferable Cocksleeve. 



peace...


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

mal said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



True.   But G.T. is in his rant mode, so logic and he are not on speaking terms.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



I really have to explain?

Here's how:

This is sarcasm:

Yea man, to further "Birtherism" why don't you show us how to fake a newspaper announcement...........while COMPLETELY ignoring the fact that it would NOT be easy, to fake the state of hawaii's birth certificate, and also have them shush shush about it"




If you still don't get what the comment is point out, I'll do it without sarcasm:

You posted a scenario that shows how easy it is to fake an announcement. 

I responded by saying "yes, you pointed to something easy to do  - while ignoring something NOT easy to do (fake b.c.), how brilliant."



Now let's be honest here, you really aren't purposefully being obtuse and actually needed this explanation, did you?


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

mal said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



no he dabbles n birferism to look smawt


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Yes.  You really have to explain.  I have already (not JUST in this thread, but previously) accepted the birth certificate and said so.  So, if you imagine there's some important purpose in addressing it again and again every time you trot it out, you are mistaken.

As for the newspaper announcement, it is clearly possible that you intended to be "understood" to be making some wise, witty, sardonic comment.  But you have a very limited way with words.  In the context of your ill-formed sentence and the general nature of what you were evidently attempting to say, it appeared that  you were contending that it would have been difficult to place a bogus birth announcement (or "article" as you put it).  And it would not have been.

Is English your native tongue?  You seem more fluent in babble.  You can falsely blame the ensuing confusion on my comprehension skills.  But *really*, you were merely incoherent.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



not to anyone with a brain it didnt. it implies just the opposite.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Nope.  I just like to expose your smug, sanctimonious attitude as being rather baseless.

I identified you as thin skinned and easily tweaked.

I was right again.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Actually, to EVERYONE with a brain.  Thus, *you* thought differently.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



corny.

It was blatantly obvious, it went over your head, now you're salty. Too bad, so sad, yo' dad. 

*Nevermind the actual birth certificate, let's just say how easy it is to fake a fuggin newspaper announcement *

pretty clear what that insinuates if you can grow up abo0t the typ-o.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



I don't blame you for your Midol moment.  You posted incoherent gibberish and now cling to it to salvage a shred of cred.  But still ... you

Fail.


----------



## g5000 (May 18, 2012)

The thing about birthers is that they make shit up and then tell it to themselves so many times they eventually accept it as fact.

For example, "Obama mama COULD HAVE faked a birth announcement in the paper."

Why?  Who knows.

But in the mind of the birther, it does not take long for "COULD HAVE" to disappear from their memory to become "Obama mama faked a birth announcement in the paper".

This is how "facts" are created without any evidence.


"Obama mama COULD HAVE flown to Kenya and given birth", even though there appears to be evidence Obama Sr. was enrolled full time at college during this period.

But in the mind of the birther, it does not take long for it to become "Obama mama flew to Kenya and gave birth".

This is how "facts" are created without any evidence Obama mama ever visited Kenya in her life.

Then the birther will rant and scream at the way people just ignore the "facts" of the case.


Fun times.


----------



## G.T. (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



actually, you couldn't comprehend it, went about it in a hoe-ish way, and now your ego must continue down your road of faildom at all costs. 

Have the last word, failsauce. I think you know what's going on here and are being dishonest but uh.....I'll just let that cook.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

g5000 said:


> The thing about birthers is that they make shit up and then tell it to themselves so many times they eventually accept it as fact.
> 
> For example, "Obama mama COULD HAVE faked a birth announcement in the paper."
> 
> ...



Since there is still no good reason to believe that the President's mother was even IN Kenya at the time of his birth, if ever, I have to admit it makes the proposition that he is a Kenyan pretty much difficult to accept.  

And if he wasn't in Kenya at the time of his birth, it is also a pretty safe bet that he was born in -- wait for it --

Hawaii.

And in that event, there's actually not much reason to believe that there would have been any reason to "fake" his birth announcement.

There are some legitimate questions about him the answers to which are evidently still being concealed.  

But I'm not on board with the Birther ones.

Well, not directly anyway.  There are SOME spin-off "topics" that deserve more attention, since the free press did such a shit job of vetting him the first go 'round.


----------



## mal (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Seriously GT... That writing style would Annoy a Teenager. 



peace...


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



It's ok, G.T.  I see that you are WAY too invested in this.  Your butthurt is clearly making you miserable.

Let it go.

Have a good cry.

Take a nice long bath.  

Pop a Midol.

Its not your fault that you posted gibberish and it's not within your thin skin to acknowledge that you were quite unclear.  

So long as you and I both know the truth, that's enough.  And the truth is:  you have exposed yourself to public humiliation yet again.  But let it go.


----------



## MarcATL (May 18, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


What about States Rights do you NOT understand? Or are you that dense?!?!??


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



Nice attempt to deflect.

But wrong.

If Hawaii (for some odd reasons) had chosen to create a fiction in order to validate an outright lie, that would not in and of itself determine for everyone whether a NON Natural Born Citizen should be (must be) deemed eligible for the Presidency.  

Thankfully, I don't think we are in that situation.  I accept that this President was born in Hawaii.  The evidence is a little murky (or used to be) but it does seem adequate, now, to me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> It doesn't matter what you present to programmed Obamabots. They're always gonna be loyal Obamabots. So there's no point in discussing this issue with them. They have their story, and they're stickin with it. But many others around the country are concerned with this issue. Why is there a history of people claiming Obama was born in Kenya? It's a fair question, and shame on the corrupt MSM for not asking it. It's definitely an issue worthy of proper investigation.



exactly.


you took the words right out of my mouth.i was about to say the same exact same thing and use that word as well how they are PROGRAMMED into their own thinking.They only see what they want to see so they close their eyes and cover their ears anytime they see something that doesnt go along with what the idiot box in the living room  has programmed them into believing in  their own little warped minds.

Looks like disinfo agent LIAR ABILITY farted here recently.


----------



## J.E.D (May 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Whaddya know! obama was really born in Kenya!



Whaddya know! You're a dumb ass!


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter what you present to programmed Obamabots. They're always gonna be loyal Obamabots. So there's no point in discussing this issue with them. They have their story, and they're stickin with it. But many others around the country are concerned with this issue. Why is there a history of people claiming Obama was born in Kenya? It's a fair question, and shame on the corrupt MSM for not asking it. It's definitely an issue worthy of proper investigation.
> ...



Took words out of YOUR mouth.  You don't HAVE words in your mouth.  You have babble only.

Much like your posts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 18, 2012)

G.T. said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter what you present to programmed Obamabots. They're always gonna be loyal Obamabots. So there's no point in discussing this issue with them. They have their story, and they're stickin with it. But many others around the country are concerned with this issue. Why is there a history of people claiming Obama was born in Kenya? It's a fair question, and shame on the corrupt MSM for not asking it. It's definitely an issue worthy of proper investigation.
> ...



when making that statement you need to look in the mirror because your describing yourself.You Obama apologists are programmed conspiracy theorists because you are loyal to the governments conspiracy THEORY that Obama is a us citizen and live in denial about it cause the truth scares you to have to deal with the truth aboit this it. 

oh and thanks for confessing that you have no interest in a proper investigation into it,that you are willing to settle for faked forgerys. nice. keep that head buried in the sand with that ostrich.Obama and the government love you for that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 18, 2012)

JosefK said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Whaddya know! obama was really born in Kenya!
> ...



whadda ya know,your afraid of the truth and the real dumbass fo falling for the governments propganda.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



9/11 Rimjob NEVER settles for faked forgeries.  He INSISTS on genuine forgeries.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 18, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## SniperFire (May 18, 2012)

g5000 said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...





That is beyond absurd.  

Not only was it PUBLIC KNOWLEDGE - it was part of the PUBLICITY used to sell books. 

And do you really think the publicist came up with 'born in Kenya' all by himself?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 18, 2012)

You people are absolutely nuts!



> _while "almost nobody" wrote his or her own biography, the non-athletes in the booklet, whom "the agents deal[t] with on a daily basis," were "probably" approached to approve the text as presented._


This is nothing but conjecture.

_"...were probably approached..."?_

What a bunch of lunatics!  

At least liberals didn't have to lie about what Bush did.


----------



## freedombecki (May 18, 2012)

The T said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > Having this biography come to light is a good thing. I don't think it changes a thing in regards to Obama's eligibility status, but it does take away the " You must be a racist if you question Obama's citizenship" argument. It clearly shows that Obama fostered an international identity which laid the framework for people to question his background.
> ...


He's a guy who took his family hear a minister say things like "God damn America" for years.

I read his senatorial record back when he became a member of the Senate. He hasn't shown his true nature yet. If he is reelected, you will see the strange monster that resides in his hate-filled mind. He aligned himself with every enemy the US had during the Bush presidency. That's all I'm going to say about it right now. I'm angry at the divisiveness he has decided to unfurl on this nation with one selfish demand after another, with no sense that he has to account to anyone except those who paid him money to run. I'm a little tired of reading how he stiffed this state that didn't vote for him or that state that didn't vote for him.

If he keeps it up and takes his anti-American founder beliefs as far as he wishes, I don't know what we are going to do.

If he keeps up the angst on Arizona, there will be a change in the American Border, because I don't think Arizonans are going to take much more of his doled-out proclamations against them again, and he's in trouble with more than one border state.


----------



## SniperFire (May 18, 2012)

Did Obama, or whatever his real name is, really think his deceptions would not come back to haunt him?

Arizona official may keep Obama off ballot


----------



## Vast LWC (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> Nice attempt to deflect.
> 
> But wrong.
> 
> ...



Actually, you're wrong.

If Hawaii deems a person to be a natural born citizen of their state, then the Constitution specifically prohibits the denial of said citizenship by any other state, which would include citizens of other states.

It does so in Article 4, Section 1.

Therefore, until Hawaii decides that they were wrong, and that Obama was not born in Hawaii, there's nothing anyone else can say or do to reverse that decision without an amendment to the Constitution.

So, if you want to press your case, you'll have to move to Hawaii.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 18, 2012)

To wit:



> Full faith and credit shall be given in each state to the public acts, records, and judicial proceedings of every other state. And the Congress may by general laws prescribe the manner in which such acts, records, and proceedings shall be proved, and the effect thereof.



Since the Congressional laws that currently govern "the manner in which such acts, records, and proceedings shall be proved" have already been satisfied, as has already been announced by Congress,* the State of Hawaii is the only governing body that can determine the authenticity of the documents provided.*

That's it.  End of story.  Game over.


Now, what part of that do you not understand?


----------



## Buford (May 18, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Did Obama, or whatever his real name is, really think his deceptions would not come back to haunt him?
> 
> Arizona official may keep Obama off ballot



He was called Barry Sotero for a while, google it.   This is probably the biggest fraud ever perpetrated upon the American people in our history.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 18, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Did Obama, or whatever his real name is, really think his deceptions would not come back to haunt him?
> 
> Arizona official may keep Obama off ballot



That would specifically be an illegal and unconstitutional act.

If the State of Arizona would like to keep Obama off the ballot, then that is their business.  And I'm sure the ramifications of such an act would come back to haunt them.  Other states can also choose who they want on their ballot, after all.

However, the state of Arizona CANNOT make a law that keeps Obama off the ballot* by contradicting the judgements and official documents of another state*.

If they do attempt to do that, they should be investigated and arrested by the federal government, to protect the rights of the state of Hawaii from being infringed.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 18, 2012)

And none of this changes the fact that *Romney is a Mexican*.

Where is his Birth Certficate anyway?  I demand proof of his citizenship!


----------



## Buford (May 18, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> To wit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Obama was born in Kenya, he's a fraud.  If Obama was born in Hawaii and then claimed to be born in Kenya for literary image purposes, he's a fraud.  Either way, Obama is a fraud.


----------



## Toro (May 18, 2012)

birfers 

rofl


----------



## Vast LWC (May 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> If Obama was born in Kenya, he's a fraud.  If Obama was born in Hawaii and then claimed to be born in Kenya for literary image purposes, he's a fraud.  Either way, Obama is a fraud.



Well now, that's your opinion.

And, like assholes, everyone has one.

Fortunately, however, in this matter your opinion counts for nothing, because you're not a Hawaiian.


----------



## Buford (May 18, 2012)

Toro said:


> birfers
> 
> rofl



I know, it's hilarious.  Now we all know the rumors of Obama being born in Kenya started with Obama himself.  That's rolling on the floor funny.


----------



## Peach (May 18, 2012)

Liability said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



And complex conspiracy theories also.


----------



## Buford (May 18, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > If Obama was born in Kenya, he's a fraud.  If Obama was born in Hawaii and then claimed to be born in Kenya for literary image purposes, he's a fraud.  Either way, Obama is a fraud.
> ...



No, it's not an opinion.  Obama was born in Hawaii, but his literary promo claims he was born in Kenya.  That is fact, as far as know today.  Do you disagree with that?


----------



## Vast LWC (May 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> I know, it's hilarious.  Now we all know the rumors of Obama being born in Kenya started with Obama himself.  That's rolling on the floor funny.



If anything, that makes birfers look even worse.

It means they were hoodwinked, and they fell for it hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> No, it's not an opinion.  Obama was born in Hawaii, but his literary promo claims he was born in Kenya.  That is fact, as far as know today.  Do you disagree with that?



Did Obama write that flier?


----------



## Buford (May 18, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > I know, it's hilarious.  Now we all know the rumors of Obama being born in Kenya started with Obama himself.  That's rolling on the floor funny.
> ...



So why would Obama say he was born in Kenya on a promo for his book?


----------



## Buford (May 18, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's not an opinion.  Obama was born in Hawaii, but his literary promo claims he was born in Kenya.  That is fact, as far as know today.  Do you disagree with that?
> ...



What it says is what matters.  Who approved what it says?  If you were standing next to Obama and he farted, would you flare your nostrils to gather it all up so no one would think the President stinks?


----------



## koshergrl (May 18, 2012)

Treason!!!!!


----------



## g5000 (May 18, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



Nice.  Take a post from another topic and move it here.  

Too bad for you it didn't work.

Now, about this incredibly dumb delusion of yours.  YOU and everyone else here just learned about this industry book ad. That is not an ad circulated to the public.  So how the ever loving FUCK is it the ORIGIN of the birther movement?  Just because the ad existed back in the mists of time is not evidence that the people who started the birther movement even knew it existed.  You have not proven that in any way.  You made that shit up in your head.

You and everyone else just heard about the book ad, and in your head you completely made up the idea this was the orgin of the birther movement four years ago!  It does not get more willfully deluded than that.

You made a claim.  A claim requires evidence outside the voices in your head.

Now, I have asked you for evidence that "Obama said he was born in Kenya" predates the PUMA email by Hillary's supporters which actually started the birther movement.  And you ran away to here.  I guess you thought you were being clever.

The web is chock full of birther shit.  Surely you can find SOMETHING which says "Obama said he was born in Kenya" which predates the PUMA email.

Any dumbass can make shit up.  I'm calling you on your bullshit and demanding the evidence.

Cough it up or shut up.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 18, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Did Obama, or whatever his real name is, really think his deceptions would not come back to haunt him?
> ...



The State of Arizona isn't "making a law", Clarence Darrow.  The laws that already exist in the State of Arizona give the Secretary of State the right to demand more clarification of a potential candidate's eligibility to be on the ballot.  It also gives him the right to deny a candidate space on the ballot if, in his determination, the requirements for being on that ballot have not been met.

Show me, oh great legal expert, where any law requires the State of Arizona to put anyone on a ballot, no questions asked.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 18, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> And none of this changes the fact that *Romney is a Mexican*.
> 
> Where is his Birth Certficate anyway?  I demand proof of his citizenship!



Mitt Romney was born in Detroit, you fucking moron.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 18, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > I know, it's hilarious.  Now we all know the rumors of Obama being born in Kenya started with Obama himself.  That's rolling on the floor funny.
> ...



Yes, because we all know YOU are the recognized authority on what makes people look good or bad, given how much everyone respects and admires you and desperately wants your approval.

  

Even when I'm being sarcastic, I can't pretend you're a real human being with a straight face.


----------



## g5000 (May 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > birfers
> ...



You just learned about this ad.  An industry ad not circulated to the public.  Please explain how something we all just heard about is retroactively the origin of the birther movement.  Please provide evidence the original birthers were saying that Obama said he was born in Kenya and had this ad as their evidence.



If that was the case, why is the news of the ad a _revelation_ to us _today_?  Why have we not heard the birthers harping on it for the past 4 years?

Think real hard now.  I know that might hurt, but you can figure it out.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 18, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Mitt Romney was born in Detroit, you fucking moron.



Was he?

Where's his *birth certificate?*

Oooh, and "fucking moron".  Wow, I must be striking some nerves today.

LOL.


----------



## g5000 (May 18, 2012)

I have been debunking paranormalists, conspiracy theories, and all kinds of whackadoo shit for a very, very long time, but I think this is the first time I have seen a new creduloid meme created in real time.

CREDULOID 1: Hey, someone just found this ad which says Obama was born in Kenya. What a bombshell!

CREDULOID 2: That must be where the birther movement started four years ago!  From this ad which we all just heard about!


When birthers get a hold of something, they never let it go.  So the internet would be crammed with references to this ad.  But of course it isn't, because _we are just hearing about it_.

I mean, I would laugh if it was not so doggone pathetic, and if I didn't know that this new moronic meme will spread like wildfire.

"Obama did it to himself!"


Here is the origin of the birther movement: snopes.com: Is Barack Obama a natural-born citizen of the U.S.?


As each new birther meme is debunked, they simply move the goalposts or make up new shit.  When you go back to the very beginning, just how far they have moved the goalposts is starkly illustrated.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 18, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> The State of Arizona isn't "making a law", Clarence Darrow.  The laws that already exist in the State of Arizona give the Secretary of State the right to demand more clarification of a potential candidate's eligibility to be on the ballot.  It also gives him the right to deny a candidate space on the ballot if, in his determination, the requirements for being on that ballot have not been met.
> 
> Show me, oh great legal expert, where any law requires the State of Arizona to put anyone on a ballot, no questions asked.



Arizona Senate Joins Sheriff Joe Arpaio To Combat Ineligibility Of Presidents



> On Wednesday, Republican state Rep. Carl Seels *birther bill passed a Senate committee on a party-line vote*, the Arizona Republic reported. *The bill*, passed 4 to 2,



Hmm, a "bill" that was "passed" by the State "Senate"...  Now, what would you call something like that?

Looks like you're _wrong_.  Again.

What a shock.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 18, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Yes, because we all know YOU are the recognized authority on what makes people look good or bad, given how much everyone respects and admires you and desperately wants your approval.
> 
> 
> 
> Even when I'm being sarcastic, I can't pretend you're a real human being with a straight face.



You should really call it quits with that bottle for the evening.  You really don't debate well when you're drunk.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 18, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > That would specifically be an illegal and unconstitutional act.
> ...



Oh, and, as for the last part of this puzzling post...

Did you not actually read the post you were responding to, or did you just skim it?

Perhaps in your skimming, you missed the part where I said:



> If the State of Arizona would like to keep Obama off the ballot, then that is their business.



Cause I definitely remember writing it...


----------



## Mac1958 (May 18, 2012)

g5000 said:


> I mean, I would laugh if it was not so doggone pathetic, and if I didn't know that this new moronic meme will spread like wildfire.




They're the gift that keeps on giving for the Dems.  I can imagine how many times Obama has joked about sending these guys Thank You cards.  Laughter all around the table after that one.

Blind ideology makes people goofy.


.


----------



## freedombecki (May 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Did Obama, or whatever his real name is, really think his deceptions would not come back to haunt him?
> ...


Yes, but there was an equal in early America. The Salem Witch Trials of 1692 in which lying was responsible for 19 hangings, 1 crushing death of an elderly man by stones, and 200 people imprisoned and and tortured.

This particular resume lie is unsavory because we are seeing leaders like Nancy Pelosi, unabated by presidential power under-exerted under the knowing circumstances, using our Air Force for personal commuting, coverups, information sealed, etc.

Oh, and did I mention? Our children will be paying the trillions that have been ordered by this corrupt Administration and his minions in Congress before the Republican John Boehner stepped in and said "stop payments" to this poseur.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 18, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Yes, but there was an equal in early America. The Salem Witch Trials of 1692 in which lying was responsible for 19 hangings, 1 crushing death of an elderly man by stones, and 200 people imprisoned and and tortured.
> 
> This particular resume lie is unsavory because we are seeing leaders like Nancy Pelosi, unabated by presidential power under-exerted under the knowing circumstances, using our Air Force for personal commuting, coverups, information sealed, etc.
> 
> Oh, and did I mention? Our children will be paying the trillions that have been ordered by this corrupt Administration and his minions in Congress before the Republican John Boehner stepped in and said "stop payments" to this poseur.



Got to love the logic.

Republicans ride the bubble, start 2 expensive wars, crash the economy, and add hundreds of thousands of government jobs to the bill, all while lowering taxes for the richest Americans...

and then when the bill comes due, they blame the people that are desperately trying to clean up the mess.

Sure, I guess Obama could have done better.  But we're sure recovering a hell of a lot better than the rest of the world, especially Europe, where they've been blindly following austerity policies, and failing miserably.

But never mind all that, the debt is definitely all Obama's fault, right?

Priceless.


----------



## SniperFire (May 18, 2012)

Buford said:


> If Obama was born in Kenya, he's a fraud.  If Obama was born in Hawaii and then claimed to be born in Kenya for literary image purposes, he's a fraud.  Either way, Obama is a fraud.



... and the original 'birther.'

Too funny!


----------



## SniperFire (May 18, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Did Obama, or whatever his real name is, really think his deceptions would not come back to haunt him?
> ...



meh.  

Like Harry Reid refusing to do a budget resolution.

Let Obama argue it with the Supremes.  That would be great theater!


----------



## Vast LWC (May 18, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> meh.
> 
> Like Harry Reid refusing to do a budget resolution.
> 
> Let Obama argue it with the Supremes.  That would be great theater!



It wouldn't be Obama, it would be the State of Hawaii v the State of Arizona.

And Arizona would lose long before it got to the Supreme Court.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 18, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > And none of this changes the fact that *Romney is a Mexican*.
> ...



Yabut, he's still an anchor baby.

I thought Good Americns didn't like anchor babies ...

Idiots.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 18, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > If Obama was born in Kenya, he's a fraud.  If Obama was born in Hawaii and then claimed to be born in Kenya for literary image purposes, he's a fraud.  Either way, Obama is a fraud.
> ...



What's funny is yhat YOU are So damn stooopid, you'll fall for THIS.

 Please, just for this one thread, try THINKING for yourself.


----------



## AmericanFirst (May 18, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but there was an equal in early America. The Salem Witch Trials of 1692 in which lying was responsible for 19 hangings, 1 crushing death of an elderly man by stones, and 200 people imprisoned and and tortured.
> ...


You sound like a typical lefty nitwit, stupid. Idiot., obamaturd is an idiot and you have your pea head up his butt.


----------



## SniperFire (May 18, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Buford said:
> ...



dude.  Don't take* MY *word for it!

According to his publicist from 1991-2007:


----------



## Paulie (May 18, 2012)

Conservative said:


> from the link...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They still had born in Kenya in the bio up until 2007.


----------



## freedombecki (May 18, 2012)

This is dedicated to a thing I loathe--the use of lying to gain political ends:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMXGSP_nPyY]The Castaways - Liar, Liar (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


​


----------



## regent (May 18, 2012)

So what is the official birther explanation for both Honolulu's Newspapers notices on August 14th, 1961 announcing Obamas birth?


----------



## SniperFire (May 18, 2012)

regent said:


> So what is the official birther explanation for both Honolulu's Newspapers notices on August 14th, 1961 announcing Obamas birth?



Ask Obama.  He was the first one claiming he was born in Kenya.


----------



## candycorn (May 18, 2012)

regent said:


> So what is the official birther explanation for both Honolulu's Newspapers notices on August 14th, 1961 announcing Obamas birth?



No comment.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

regent said:


> So what is the official birther explanation for both Honolulu's Newspapers notices on August 14th, 1961 announcing Obamas birth?




The first little boy in the third row, left is "Barry Obama."  Obamas sister Maya Soetoro-Ng confirms that the boy is Obama.

The two white girls in the same row are probably the Nordyke twins.  They were not identical twins, but they did have the same smile.  They were born the same time as Obama.  I still want to know what happened to their birth announcement.  Twins, being born to a prominent physician is news.  More specifically, I want to know what happened to the space their birth announcement was in.

Or am I expected to believe that Vital Statistics included Obama's name on their announcement list, and forgot the Nordyke Twins? 

Born within hours of Obama according to Eleanor Nordyke, their names should be here: 

Birth Announcement here -- expand to regular size to read. 

The Nordyke twin girls were born the next day(early evening 6 pmish) and the only reason I can see for their names not appearing in the Vital Stats birth announcements was that an entire story was devoted to them considering their fathers position as a doctor.  I never did find out how many beds were available at the Kapiolani Maternity Home at the time nor did I find out exactly what Doctor Nordykes position (he was an internist wasnt he?) was at the time or what residents worked at the hospital at the time."

Barack Obama's Education


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

Barack Obama's Education

Obama: born in Kenya, eats dog


----------



## Lakhota (May 18, 2012)

snopes.com: Barack Obama Birth Certificate


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



His publicist  is a birfer...has to be!  What else explains it?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Charles_Main (May 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'
> 
> Breitbart News has obtained a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by Barack Obama's then-literary agency, Acton & Dystel, which touts Obama as "born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii."
> 
> ...



Regardless of how you feel about the Birthers, or the Requirement that Presidents must be Natural Born. You have to admit this makes Obama look like a silly asshole, and a liar. lol

I am betting the lie was back when he said he was Born in Kenya. He was misstating his Birthplace to give his Story more Drama. Never considered he might have to explain later that he was Actually Born In Hawaii, But I guess it is not beyond the Realm of Possible that the Lie could be the Birth Certificate he released, and he really was Born In Kenya. Though I doubt the Latter, I sure as help I am right too, Because were going to look like some complete fucktards if it is ever proven we allowed someone to become President in Direct Violation of Our Own Constitution, and can't even Manage to Verify a Persons Story before we Make them the Most Powerful man on earth. 

I mean come on, You give them man the Button, But never bother to do even a simple Background check? lol


----------



## Sunni Man (May 18, 2012)

What people don't realize is that Pres. Obama is "evolving" for the good of the nation.

What difference does it make where he was born?

He has "evolved" into being born on American soil. He did this for you and me.

Obama's whole life has been about "evolving" since the day he was born. 

Now being the selfless patriot that he is; and leader of our nation. 

He want's to "evolve" America into his dream nation; one that both him and Michelle can finally be proud of.

How can you find any fault with that?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

Sunday Standard, his bio, Kenyan Ambassador, his grandmother...birfers all of them

Now you see why Obama put Elaine Kagan on SCOTUS, right?  She's covering for him


----------



## freedombecki (May 18, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> What people don't realize is that Pres. Obama is "evolving" for the good of the nation.
> 
> What difference does it make where he was born?
> 
> ...


1 year before Solyndra went belly up Barack Obama made a terse call to the US Treasury to demand immediate payment to Nancy Pelosi's brother-in-law's business for half a billion dollars.

That theatric "pass but don't read" bullshit on speaker Nancy's part? QUID QUO PRO.

Also, that bill is full of holes. Read: Joe Wilson was right if you dare.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 18, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> 1 year before Solyndra went belly up Barack Obama made a terse call to the US Treasury to demand immediate payment to Nancy Pelosi's brother-in-law's business for half a billion dollars.
> 
> That theatric "pass but don't read" bullshit on speaker Nancy's part? QUID QUO PRO.
> 
> Also, that bill is full of holes. Read: Joe Wilson was right if you dare.


The Solyndra deal was started by the Bush Administration.


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 18, 2012)

Sorry bout that,


1. Sure it was, Boooosh.......


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

Why is Obama a birfer?


----------



## paulitician (May 18, 2012)

I see the Liberal Press is still trying to ignore this one. But they'll eventually get around to addressing it when they formulate their coverup story-line. It will be something like a 'misprint' or just an 'error.' CNN & NBC just haven't figured out their coverup angle yet. But stay tuned, it's coming.


----------



## paulitician (May 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > luddly.neddite said:
> ...



Yup.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2012)

Obama misspoke on his birth place. His Uncle, who liberated Auschwitz, told Obama that he was born in Kenya.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 18, 2012)

AmericanFirst said:


> You sound like a typical lefty nitwit, stupid. Idiot., obamaturd is an idiot and you have your pea head up his butt.



Yes, of course, sorry I forgot I'm supposed to forget everything that happened before.

Look at the birdie!

Everything is Obama's fault.

Never mind that I fully admitted Obama isn't doing a very good job at recovery.

Unless I blame Obama for the entire debt, and all bad things that have happened in the recent past, I'm obviously an "Obama-bot", or whatever made up phrase you people are using these days.


----------



## paulitician (May 18, 2012)

One of these Publishers must be a reformed 'Birfer' or something. She has now apologized for publishing false information about the Dear Leader. A 'Birfer' back in 1991? Who knew? What a scam.


----------



## oreo (May 18, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Clearly this is Bush's fault.




100% agreed.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 18, 2012)

Haters


----------



## oreo (May 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'
> 
> Breitbart News has obtained a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by Barack Obama's then-literary agency, Acton & Dystel, which touts Obama as "born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii."
> 
> ...



Here is the cover:







And I always thought the "birthers" were nutcases?  Maybe not.-- *Brietbart may be right-wing--but they typically do not make up stories.  He prides himself on facts.*  This is very disturbing to me--as I always thought birthers were nutcases.


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 18, 2012)

Sorry bout that,


1. Over a year ago I was predicting Obama's fall from the Presidency.
2. This could very well be the straw that breaks the camels back.
3. Lets hope so.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## oreo (May 19, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> they are trying real hard to rehash all the fucking crap lies that didnt work last election.
> 
> I smell desperation in the air



I never once believed that Obama WASN'T born in the U.S.--but this coming from Breitbart--who insists on using facts--has me very disturbed.  Even Brietbart says this in the article.



> *Note from Senior Management:*
> *Andrew Breitbart was never a "Birther," and Breitbart News is a site that has never advocated the narrative of "Birtherism." In fact, Andrew believed, as we do, that President Barack Obama was born in Honolulu, Hawaii, on August 4, 1961.* Yet Andrew also believed that the complicit mainstream media had refused to examine President Obama's ideological past, or the carefully crafted persona he and his advisers had constructed for him.
> 
> It is for that reason that we launched "The Vetting," an ongoing series in which we explore the ideological background of President Obama (and other presidential candidates)--not to re-litigate 2008, but because ideas and actions have consequences. It is also in that spirit that we discovered, and now present, the booklet described below--one that includes a marketing pitch for a forthcoming book by a then-young, otherwise unknown former president of the Harvard Law Review. It is evidence--not of the President's foreign origin, but that Barack Obama's public persona has perhaps been presented differently at different times.
> ...


The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'

_Now if this is true and this brochure exists--and we find that we have an illegitimate POTUS--all hell is going to break loose._


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 19, 2012)

Sorry bout that,


1. AS hell should break loose.
2. And the election of 2008 should be over ruled.
3. Obama's record should be wiped clean, and he should be scratched.
4. He should be run out of USA on a rail, and shipped to Kenya.
5. The Speaker should be installed as President, to stop the *Pardon*.
6. Then let the election happen this Nov.

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## jgarden (May 19, 2012)

> Confrontation with Occupy protesters at CPAC 2012
> 
> In February 2012 a YouTube video showed Breitbart yelling at Occupy D.C. protesters outside a Washington D.C. hotel hosting a Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC). The video showed security escorting Breitbart back to the hotel while he told the protestors to "behave yourself", and alluding to reported assaults of women at Occupy encampments, he repeatedly yelled "stop raping people" and called the protestors "filthy, filthy, raping, murdering freaks!&#8221;.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Breitbart


*Given that the source for this assertion is from "Breitbart.com," perhaps the OP could find a media outlet that at least goes through the motions of being objective and attempting to publish the truth.*


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

Buford said:


> He was called Barry Sotero for a while, google it.



I'm amazed birthers like you know how to use a keyboard.  You think you are revealing special information?

Obama's mother married twice.  Soetoro was his stepfather's name, dumbass, when Barack was adopted by him.  After his mother divorced Soetoro, Barack changed his name back to Obama, his birth name.


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

No evidence Obama's mother ever visited Kenya in her life.

None.  Zip.  Zilch.  Zero.  Nada.  Nothing. 

The voices in your heads are not evidence.   The masturbatory mutual feedback you give each other is not evidence.

You have nothing but your own retarded magical thinking.


----------



## SniperFire (May 19, 2012)

g5000 said:


> No evidence Obama's mother ever visited Kenya in her life.



We have Obama's own claim that he was born in Kenya:








Unless you are telling us our POTUS lied / permitted a lie about the Nation of his birth for a* decade?*


----------



## Lakhota (May 19, 2012)

I think ole SnickerFire should go to Kenya and get to the bottom of this.


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > No evidence Obama's mother ever visited Kenya in her life.
> ...



You have a publication industry ad.

Whoop-dee-do.

The birfer movement has come down to this pathetic last gasp. 

No evidence his mother ever visited Kenya.  None.  Zip.  Nada.



> Gregg Takiyama, Director of Community and Government Affairs at the University of Hawaii, Manoa campus, has supplied the following information on Obama Sr.'s school attendance:  Dates of attendance:  Fall 1959 - Spring 1962; Degree awarded:  BA - Economics, Spring 1962.  Classes were held throughout the year:  Fall = August-Dec.; Spring = Jan.-May; Summer = May-Aug.
> 
> Apparently, Obama Sr., once he began his Hawaiian education in 1959, never took a break in his studies until he graduated in May of 1962.  This is further corroborated in a letter he wrote after graduation on May 29 to his sponsor in Kenya, Tom Mboya.  In it, he brags about how fast he finished his studies:
> 
> ...



http://www.americanthinker.com/2011/04/why_obama_was_not_born_in_keny.html


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 19, 2012)

> We have Obama's own claim that he was born in Kenya.



Youve got to be kidding  that or a liberal troll. One can only hope youre really not this stupid.


----------



## SniperFire (May 19, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > We have Obama's own claim that he was born in Kenya.
> 
> 
> 
> Youve got to be kidding .



If you can suspend belief long enough to believe the publisher did not ask Obama where he was born, and that Obama was not keenly aware of the bio for his first book, you are a bigger Obama ballwasher than I thought.


----------



## Lakhota (May 19, 2012)

> *'Born in Kenya': Obama's Literary Agent Misidentified His Birthplace in 1991*
> 
> _By Dylan Stableford, May 18, 2012_
> 
> ...



More: 'Born in Kenya': Obama's Literary Agent Misidentified His Birthplace in 1991 - ABC News


----------



## SniperFire (May 19, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> > *'Born in Kenya': Obama's Literary Agent Misidentified His Birthplace in 1991*
> >
> > _By Dylan Stableford, May 18, 2012_
> >
> ...



LOL

Did the Obama people just offer her some hush money, just like Jerimiah Wright just claimed to have been offered by the Obama camp?


----------



## SniperFire (May 19, 2012)

2004 Associated Press article: &#8220;Kenyan-born US Senate hopeful, Barrack Obama, appeared set to take over the Illinois Senate seat after his main rival, Jack Ryan, dropped out of the race on Friday night amid a furor over lurid sex club allegations.&#8221;


Another amazing copy error!


----------



## Lakhota (May 19, 2012)

SnickerFire, SnickerFire, SnickerFire...


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > *'Born in Kenya': Obama's Literary Agent Misidentified His Birthplace in 1991*
> ...



So you made two different things up today, and got busted for both.  Now you are actually going for a THIRD?

Seriously?

Three!  Three in one day!  I think that may be a record!


This is what I mean about birfers and moving goalposts.  It's worse than whack-a-mole.


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

Any dickwad can spurt shit out of their mouth, making shit up on the fly.  Getting them to prove their claim, and debunking their claim takes more effort.  And as soon as you plant your foot up their ass, they excrete some new turd out of their mouth.

Brainless creduloids, man.


----------



## koshergrl (May 19, 2012)

Do you have a point?

Are you saying that Michelle, the AP article's author, the bio author, gramma...all were making shit up about Obama?

That doesn't strike you as a bit out there? Why would so many people close to him make shit up about him? And the same shit over and over???


----------



## paulitician (May 19, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> 2004 Associated Press article: Kenyan-born US Senate hopeful, Barrack Obama, appeared set to take over the Illinois Senate seat after his main rival, Jack Ryan, dropped out of the race on Friday night amid a furor over lurid sex club allegations.
> 
> 
> Another amazing copy error!



All just 'misquotes','misprints','birther conspiracies', or just 'evil Republican lies.' Well, that's what they keep telling us anyway. They have a coverup story for everything. Barack Obama was likely born in Kenya. Call me a 'Birfer.' I'm in.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 19, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> > *'Born in Kenya': Obama's Literary Agent Misidentified His Birthplace in 1991*
> >
> > _By Dylan Stableford, May 18, 2012_
> >
> ...



fact check error?

You mean he just picked a country at random and arrived at Kenya?

How did that happen?


----------



## zeke (May 19, 2012)

Fuking 4 years you asshole rethugs have been spreading this bull shit. You are all crazy with hate.

If you had any proof, it would have been presented. Can you not understand that? YOU HAVE NO PROOF. WTF. Keep on letting other people make you look ignorant. Vote for the Sherriff. He knows.

God you people are stupid. Or just bigoted assholes. Or both. You make the call.


----------



## Stephanie (May 19, 2012)

zeke said:


> Fuking 4 years you asshole rethugs have been spreading this bull shit. You are all crazy with hate.
> 
> If you had any proof, it would have been presented. Can you not understand that? YOU HAVE NO PROOF. WTF. Keep on letting other people make you look ignorant. Vote for the Sherriff. He knows.
> 
> God you people are stupid. Or just bigoted assholes. Or both. You make the call.



So it was Republican who was his Literary agent in 1991?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 19, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> zeke said:
> 
> 
> > Fuking 4 years you asshole rethugs have been spreading this bull shit. You are all crazy with hate.
> ...



His literary agent was the first birther, has to be!

Nothing else fits the facts


----------



## SniperFire (May 19, 2012)

zeke said:


> Fuking 4 years you asshole rethugs have been spreading this bull shit.




Here's the thing.

I'll go slow for you.


Obama himself is the original bull shit spreader. 

He is First Birfer.


----------



## SniperFire (May 19, 2012)

g5000 said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




Hey.  Don't take* MY* word for it!

Author shares audio of interview with Wright claiming he was offered money to stay quiet | Fox News


----------



## Old Rocks (May 19, 2012)

LOL.  The palpable desperation of the 'Conservatives'. Back to the 'birfer' nonsense. Got nothing else.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 19, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



Why does Wright hate Negroes?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 19, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> LOL.  The palpable desperation of the 'Conservatives'. Back to the 'birfer' nonsense. Got nothing else.



Obama's the first Birther


----------



## Stephanie (May 19, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> LOL.  The palpable desperation of the 'Conservatives'. Back to the 'birfer' nonsense. Got nothing else.



oh there is plenty to use against Obama..

Conservatives didn't write that by his literary agent..funny everything about him people just made "mistakes" dating all the way back to 1991..


----------



## SniperFire (May 19, 2012)

mm mm mmm Barack Hussein Obama

to get into Harvard he claims to be Kenyian

but he isn't 'First Birfer' or so says his minion

mm mm mmm Barack Hussein Obama


----------



## candycorn (May 19, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> LOL.  The palpable desperation of the 'Conservatives'. Back to the 'birfer' nonsense. Got nothing else.



Romney isn't giving them much to work with and neither is President Obama.  What is the old saying, "an idle mind is the devil's workshop?"  You may be seeing that play out here.  

The not-so-surprising thing is that they could have been discussing Obama eating a dog, the yearly budget deficit, the national debt, etc... Instead, they decided to conjure up the worst examples of Conservative racism now on 3 threads.

One of them said that they are sick of me bringing it up.  I don't bring it up.  THEY DO.  

Which leads me to wonder, sometimes.  In quite moments like this Saturday morning when the television is off, the Keurig is making coffee, before Yoga and after a good night's sleep; do the people on this board really want Romney to succeed?  I'm not talking about the entire Conservative movement or even the entire GOP but moreover those on this board who identify with either of the two.  I wonder if they, in their heart of hearts, want Romney to win.  

About six weeks ago, Zander was asked about Romney's policies for military spending.  He punted and did what people always do when they drape themselves in linens they don't believe in; they say "You find out on your own."  The meaning is that he didn't know.  His foreign policy programs?  None of the supporters seem to know that either.  How will he stop Iran from getting a nuke--Romney said that if Obama is re-elected, they will and that IF HE WAS ELECTED, they won't.  Nobody knows.  So it isn't that they disagree with his policies since they can't seem to identify any of them.  

Romney's charisma is almost oxymoronic when the words are mentioned together.  Perhaps that's it?  Some here have shown that they were amused (at least) by Sarah Palin so I'm guessing that it doesn't take much to impress the USMB GOP rank and file.  

All in all, the only real winner in these idiotic threads about our President's birthplace are those who support the President.  We receive the dual benefit of knowing how desperate and frankly repugnant this makes the GOP look as well as exacerbating the fractures in the USMB census of right wing supporters.  

Stuff like this has got to absolutely be killing those who are more to the serious side of the spectrum politically.


----------



## candycorn (May 19, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.  The palpable desperation of the 'Conservatives'. Back to the 'birfer' nonsense. Got nothing else.
> ...



Nice to see you haven't walked away from your racist roots.


----------



## Stephanie (May 19, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



whatever


----------



## Liability (May 19, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Ever notice that when one of the legion of Obamabots cannot handle a criticism of The ONE, they tend to call the opponent of the moment a "racist?"

Noting that young Barack's OWN literary agent told this tale is not even remotely akin to saying anything racist.

Just thought I'd help old corny out on that one.  Pretty obvious.  But corny missed it anyway.

For SOME reason.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2012)

Liability said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


 
Perhaps she should change her Screen Moniker to simply _'Drone' _


----------



## candycorn (May 19, 2012)

Liability said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


No dude, thats shit.  This crap the right is trying to pull is unfair and has ONLY been done for the black President.  If Romney wins this year and you guys go through this same sad display, I'll withdraw the comment and apologize.  We all know it won't happen.




> Noting that young Barack's OWN literary agent told this tale is not even remotely akin to saying anything racist.



Right, it's a tale.  But since it may paint the President in a bad light, the usual suspects show up.  

You can't seriously think this helps Romney out in any way shape or form, do you?  I would hope you're smarter than this.


----------



## Stephanie (May 19, 2012)

Man, posting something about this man that happens to be true, coming from his OWN literary agent, and people blow a gasket..

No one said this was suppose to help Romney..This is all about a fraud that was pulled on people


----------



## The T (May 19, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Man, posting something about this man that happens to be true, coming from his OWN literary agent, and people blow a gasket..
> 
> No one said this was suppose to help Romney..This is all about a fraud that was pulled on people


 
No kidding. The Agent said 'Whoopsie...WE got it wrong'...seems to me they _didn't fact check_ ...What kind of agent is that?


----------



## candycorn (May 19, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Man, posting something about this man that happens to be true, coming from his OWN literary agent, and people blow a gasket..
> 
> No one said this was suppose to help Romney..This is all about a fraud that was pulled on people



Fraud...what fraud would that be.  Please explain.  We all know you have me on "ignore" but perhaps you can entertain us with what you think has been fraudulent.


----------



## Obama_Exposer (May 19, 2012)

The T said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Man, posting something about this man that happens to be true, coming from his OWN literary agent, and people blow a gasket..
> ...


And what's funny is when Breitbart's story broke on Drudge Report, the MSM miraculously tracked the literary agent down and she already had a prepared statement made saying it was a fact checking mistake..............all within 4 hours of the breaking news.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2012)

Obama_Exposer said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


 
Orchestrated.


----------



## candycorn (May 19, 2012)

GOP=Conspiracy Whacjob nowadays.

I guess 9/11 was actually an inside job...LOL


----------



## Truthmatters (May 19, 2012)

gentlemen start your clown cars.


The cons are resorting to rehashing the fucking crap lies that didnt work last election.


This is going to be a laugh riot of an election


----------



## Clementine (May 19, 2012)

Okay, another article has surfaced from 2004.   Another fact-checking error, I suppose?



> Kenyan-born US Senate hopeful, Barrack Obama, appeared set to take over the Illinois Senate seat after his main rival, Jack Ryan, dropped out of the race on Friday night amid a furor over lurid sex club allegations.



Kenyan-born Obama all set for US Senate 
Kenyan-born Obama all set for US Senate


----------



## Clementine (May 19, 2012)

Clementine said:


> Okay, another article has surfaced from 2004.   Another fact-checking error, I suppose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still waiting for the lefties to come and explain this "typo" from 2004.    Will we hear that Obama didn't know about this one either and someone just made assumptions again?


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2012)

I think in the end the fraud about Obamination's past is going to come out and the Democraps won't be able to cover it up.

Will he be arrested for being a criminal? I doubt Romney has the balls to do it, he would probably just tell him to leave the country.


----------



## HUGGY (May 19, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Man, posting something about this man that happens to be true, coming from his OWN *literary agent*, and people blow a gasket..
> 
> No one said this was suppose to help Romney..This is all about a fraud that was pulled on people



No kidding!  Ya...literary agents are a bastion of truthiness.  They hardly ever say anything that might fudge the facts a scosh to sell thier clients books.  Ya..THAT hardly EVER happens..

Stefunny...you are such an idiot.

True story.


----------



## bucs90 (May 19, 2012)

So a "fact checking error" led them to say he was born in Kenya???

Ooops, my employer had a "fact checking" error and said I was born in Madagascar and not Charlotte, NC. Dammit. Hate it when that happens dont you?

Oh, shit, someone had a "fact checking" error and said Mitt Romney was born in the Soviet Union. Dammit, silly fact checking errors.



Lefties, GET OVER IT. Your boy was either born in Kenya (not as likely) or he LIED ABOUT being born there so he could seem more unique and precious to the left (more likely) while at Harvard.

Remember, the only thing left wing elitists love more than a non-white is a NON-US BORN non-white.


----------



## Stephanie (May 19, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Man, posting something about this man that happens to be true, coming from his OWN *literary agent*, and people blow a gasket..
> ...



blaa blaa blaa


----------



## The T (May 19, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> So a "fact checking error" led them to say he was born in Kenya???
> 
> Ooops, my employer had a "fact checking" error and said I was born in Madagascar and not Charlotte, NC. Dammit. Hate it when that happens dont you?
> 
> ...


 
Problem is? Americans are finding out that Obama isn't what he said he was nor did he intend on giving what he portrayed.

*He Lied*.

Who IS Obama anyway?


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2012)

If he was an average soldier in the military, he wouldn't get a clearance with the drugs in his past and his shady background with lies and half-truths.


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> So a "fact checking error" led them to say he was born in Kenya???



An assistant made an error when writing a blurb about some unknown guy no one had ever heard of.

I can see how birfers find that difficult to comprehend.  It does not jibe with what the voices in their heads want to believe.


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

The T said:


> Who IS Obama anyway?



He's our President.  Hope that helps!

Some birfers just cannot stand it that a negro is in the White House.  It drives them crazy.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> If he was an average soldier in the military, he wouldn't get a clearance with the drugs in his past and his shady background with lies and half-truths.


 
Didn't he state he considered it...but registered for the Draft instead?


----------



## The T (May 19, 2012)

g5000 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Who IS Obama anyway?
> ...


 
Just can't help yerself, can you? NOT what I was stating at all.

I also note you cherrypicked my post...WHY?


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

And by the way.  If everyone who was not a birfer was a liberal Democrat who loves Obama, that would mean 75 percent of the country would be liberal Democrats who love Obama.

I am a conservative who hates Obama with a passion.  I just don't believe the Earth is flat, storks bring babies, or Obama was born in Kenya.

I am greatly annoyed that the GOP power structure willfully uses rubes like the birfers to get their votes rather than show some integrity and work vigorously at dismantling the birfer lunacy. The only reason 25 percent of Americans think Obama was born in Kenya is because the GOP power structure likes it that way.  They want their voters to be magical thinkers as much as possible. Until the GOP shows some integrity and returns to the days when intelligence was rewarded and a prerequisite to get ahead in the party, people like me will stay home every election day and watch Apollo drive the sun across the sky in his chariot instead.


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2012)

He was forced to register for the draft to get his student loans. 

He would've gone to Mexico, Canada, Kenya, etc if we had a draft when he was younger. 



The T said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > If he was an average soldier in the military, he wouldn't get a clearance with the drugs in his past and his shady background with lies and half-truths.
> ...


----------



## The T (May 19, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> He was forced to register for the draft to get his student loans.
> 
> He would've gone to Mexico, Canada, Kenya, etc if we had a draft when he was younger.
> 
> ...


 
But gets in power and says we need a force to RIVAL the military instead...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtDSwyCPEsQ"]Obama's Plan for The Draft- MANDATORY SERVICE everyone 18-25 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Clementine (May 19, 2012)

g5000 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Who IS Obama anyway?
> ...



Why was the left so mean to Herman Cain, who had two black parents?    Maybe they are the racists.  Cain had a lot of support from the right and many, including myself, are still greatly disappointed that he didn't get the nod.    It is about the issues, more so how to fix the problems our country faces.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2012)

Clementine said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


 
The Left had to opt for bimbo eruption...note it ceased when Herman got out?

Obama just couldn't be challanged from a REAL American.


----------



## Clementine (May 19, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> So a "fact checking error" led them to say he was born in Kenya???
> 
> Ooops, my employer had a "fact checking" error and said I was born in Madagascar and not Charlotte, NC. Dammit. Hate it when that happens dont you?
> 
> ...




I think he's either a liar (highly likely) or renounced his citizenship when his stepfather adopted him.    Indonesia wouldn't allow non-citizens at the time Obama lived there as a child, so how did he get in if he wasn't a citizen?    

The birth certificate released has been proven to be a fake.   I was highly skeptical of all the birther claims until I saw Obama's reaction and several videos taking a close look at the birth certificate posted on Obama's website.   It just doesn't add up, so he should explain a great many things.     Snopes had a lame explanation as to why Obama got a social security number in a state he never lived in.   They claimed sloppy writing with the address made it look like a different zip, yet the ss card was mailed to Hawaii with the same incorrect zip.   And he obtained the ss after he had supposedly worked as a teen, so how was that possible?    

Did he receive scholarships by claiming he was a foreign student and that is why he won't release college transcripts?

There are just too many inconsistencies and they beg explanations.   Even the selective service card has a date that doesn't match others sent at the same time.   It has only 2 digits, off center, while everyone elses has 4 digits.    How many things are we supposed to ignore?

I realize some have taken the bait and refuse to say anything because the left applies the Alinsky tactic of belittling those who speak out against the leader and it has made some hesitant to say what they think.    I don't give a damn about the lefts' stupid labels.   There are some damn good questions without satisfactory answers and any real reporter would have pressed him on this.


----------



## Againsheila (May 19, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Are you trying to tell us Romney was born in Kenya?


----------



## The T (May 19, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


----------



## Liability (May 19, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Bullshit corny.  Any time anybody finds any shit on any Republican President, your looney "journalists" breathlessly report it.  

Reporting THAT story, about how Barack's OWN fucking literary agent wrote about young Barack having come from Kenya is simply factual.

When *Dan* _hitman & fuck the truth_ *Rather* "reported" the bogus "story" about President Bush's Air National Guard service, which included faked documents, was THAT "racist?"   

Seriously.  Cut the shit.

The current President is black.  We get it.  That doesn't give him immunity from criticism or scrutiny.  It's not racist to note that he lacks credibility.  And he lacks credibility.

He is also a failure as President.  Hint:  that's not "racist" either.  It's just the truth.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2012)

Liability said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


 
Amen. CandyCornHole just never can make it past her racial crap with the rest of us that have grown beyond it.


----------



## Caroljo (May 19, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> this piece of trash paper proves nothing you idiots.
> 
> He has all the paper work to document his birth you lying sacks of pig shit



Looks to me that  you might be a little worried about being RIGHT?  You can't comment without calling names, that makes you sound a little DESPERATE! Lol!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 19, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Nice attempt to deflect.
> ...



havent you heard? LIAR ability is ALWAYS wrong,hense the reason people refer to him as LIAR ability.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 19, 2012)

Buford said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Did Obama, or whatever his real name is, really think his deceptions would not come back to haunt him?
> ...



amen to that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 19, 2012)

Buford said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > birfers
> ...



yeah I know,sure is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 19, 2012)

Peach said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



you and Toto keep your head buried in your ass and listen and fall head over heels over conspiracys theories invented by the government and worship them to no end.

comedy gold. you also both left out the little detail that you are both afraid of the truth about government conspiracys and only see waht you want to see cause your in denial.how convient. problem with Toto's pathetic ramblings is like always,there hasnt been a genuine certificate made like you two trolls want to believe.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 19, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Barack Obama's Education
> 
> Obama: born in Kenya, eats dog



and the Obama apologists can only sling shit in defeat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 19, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> What people don't realize is that Pres. Obama is "evolving" for the good of the nation.
> 
> What difference does it make where he was born?
> 
> ...



thats comedy gold if it wasnt sarcasem.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 19, 2012)

The T said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



you mean past HIS racial crap.Yeah reminds me an awful ot of Pale Retard.


----------



## clevergirl (May 19, 2012)

Because Obama is a liar and a chameleon~

"It is evidence--not of the President's foreign origin, but that Barack Obama's public persona has perhaps been presented differently at different times."


----------



## Liability (May 19, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Nice attempt to deflect.
> ...



Wrong.

If Hawaii makes a basic mistake that affects the entire nation, you seem to imagine that YOUR favored Constitutional provision trumps another Constitutional provision.

That's not the way such disputes work.


----------



## clevergirl (May 19, 2012)

*This is totally bizarre... How can the media continue to be so corrupt in how they cover this presidents murky past and shady associations? This constant move to cover Obama's ass is outrageously ridiculous. * 

May 19, 2012
Why Kenyan Birth Claim Was No 'Fact Checking Error'
By Jack Cashill

No sooner did the literary agency brochure in which Barack Obama was said to be Kenyan-born surface than the media went to work to deep-six it.

"This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me - an agency assistant at the time," Miriam Goderich, now a named partner in the literary agency, Dystel & Goderich, wrote in an emailed statement to Yahoo News, which was then picked up ABC News.  "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more." 

This confession rings false to the point of preposterous for any number of reasons.  Let us start with the obvious.  At the time, 1991, the Acton & Dystel agency listed 90 clients, Obama among its least significant.  How likely is it that Goderich would have remembered enough about a 1991 "error" to know it was hers, especially since it went uncorrected through several revisions until changed in 2007?  To make this claim credible, there would have to be an existing paper trail leading to an Obama submission in which he lists an Hawaiian birth.  I am confident that there is no such submission.

Former publisher Tom Lipscomb does not buy Goderich's explanation for a New York minute.  "As someone who has run a number of top bestseller publishers, I think this is an amazing MIRACLE," writes Lipscomb emphatically on Power Line.  "It is the ONLY case I have ever heard of in which an editorial assistant INVENTED a biographical detail. I have heard of typos, wrong dates, misspellings of names. But to pick a really weird country of origin like Kenya for an author?"

The Breitbart people followed up with a piece by Steve Boman, a Jane Dystel client in the mid-1990s, who noted,  "All material she used in our proposals came directly from me and my writing partner."  This is standard.  In the eight books I have written under my own name, I have reviewed all biographical information sent out about me either by agent or publisher.  Like most authors, I have let a little fluff pass, but not much.

Read more:


----------



## clevergirl (May 19, 2012)

So the lunatic theory that Barack Obama doesnt meet the minimum eligibility requirements to be president of the United States was first advanced by Barack Obamas official representative. Where did she get that wacky idea from? This was nothing more than a fact-checking error by me, says Obamas literary agent Miriam Goderich, a fact that went so un-checked that it stayed up on her agencys website in the official biography of her by-then-famous client up until 2007: He was born in Kenya to an American anthropologist and a Kenyan finance minister.

link


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



Please explain the significance of Obama being "called Barry Sotero for a while".


----------



## Vast LWC (May 19, 2012)

Liability said:


> Wrong.
> 
> If Hawaii makes a basic mistake that affects the entire nation, you seem to imagine that YOUR favored Constitutional provision trumps another Constitutional provision.
> 
> That's not the way such disputes work.



Wrong again.

Because the first Constitutional provision makes the second Constitutional provision not apply.

Hawaii is the *only authority that can affirm or deny his citizenship status*.  There is no other authority as far as this issue is concerned, as Hawaii has already granted citizenship.

If Hawaii says he is a natural born citizen, then he IS a natural born citizen.  Period.

SO no other Constitutional provision applies, as he is a natural born citizen, and therefore eligible to be president.

So unless you become a citizen of Hawaii, you have no say in the matter.  Unless you change the Constitution.

If you have any complaints, I would suggest you direct them to the Hawaiian government.  I'm sure they will give your opinion due consideration.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 19, 2012)

Now, since this is really a non-issue, I'm going to extricate myself from this inane conversation.

Since arguing the point only makes it seem like there was a point to begin with.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 19, 2012)

And since Mitt Romney is a Mexican, it's an even race anyway.


----------



## Liability (May 19, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> And since Mitt Romney is a Mexican, it's an even race anyway.



Mitt is a Mexican?

Funny.  I heard he was born in the good old el norte.  

At least I don't THINK Michigan in is Mexico.

Come on Vastly dopey left wing troll.  You should be able to do better.


----------



## Liability (May 19, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong.
> ...



You are pathetic.  And WRONG yet again.

In your libmagination, when two Constitutional provisions appear to come into conflict -- one with the other -- HOW is the problem resolved?

Get back to us when you've sobered up a little.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 19, 2012)

clevergirl said:


> *This is totally bizarre... How can the media continue to be so corrupt in how they cover this presidents murky past and shady associations? This constant move to cover Obama's ass is outrageously ridiculous. *
> 
> May 19, 2012
> Why Kenyan Birth Claim Was No 'Fact Checking Error'
> ...



LOL

Fact check?

They picked a birth place at random and arrived at Kenya, right?

LOL

Fact check


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2012)

You know when I get my biography written, they're just going to randomly pick Greece or Italy or Norway...it's no big deal.


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> You know when I get my biography written, they're just going to randomly pick Greece or Italy or Norway...it's no big deal.



If you said you were born of a Greek father, they might.


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> You know when I get my biography written, they're just going to randomly pick Greece or Italy or Norway...it's no big deal.



If you said you were born of a father from Greece or Italy or Norway, they might.


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2012)

Oh look, the dunce that is protecting his "black" POTUS. 

Anyone that opposes him is a racist in your tiny mind. 

FYI...he is a lying piece of shit, like you.



g5000 said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > You know when I get my biography written, they're just going to randomly pick Greece or Italy or Norway...it's no big deal.
> ...


----------



## SniperFire (May 19, 2012)

Obama was a birther before being a birther was cool.


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Oh look, the dunce that is protecting his "black" POTUS.
> 
> Anyone that opposes him is a racist in your tiny mind.



You just can't stop making even more shit up, eh?  It is well known I detest Obama.  Almost as much as I detest people who make shit up.


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Obama was a birther before being a birther was cool.



Just keep lying to yourself.  It helps reinforce the delusion.  There are people in the party counting on rubes like you.


----------



## Liability (May 19, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Obama was a birther before being a birther was cool.



President Obama is an *evul* genius.

Think about it.

He had his agent plant a story about him JUST so, years later, he could have one of his loyal henchmen dredge it up again after his plot (to have crazy birfers go crazy) had died down.

Now that's what I call planning ahead!


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2012)

I've seen you claim people hate him because he's black. 



g5000 said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Oh look, the dunce that is protecting his "black" POTUS.
> ...


----------



## Liability (May 19, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> I've seen you claim people hate him because he's black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't stand him AS President.  And that's not because of race.

It' JUST because he SUCKS as President.


----------



## Againsheila (May 19, 2012)

Liability said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > And since Mitt Romney is a Mexican, it's an even race anyway.
> ...



I don't think it matters anymore, the presidence has been set.


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

So where's the evidence Obama was born in Kenya?  Oh, that's right, you haven't any.

Where's the evidence his mother ever visited Kenya in her entire life?  Oh, that's right, you haven't any.

I think you birfers hangs on to your delusions like a drowning man hangs onto a life preserver because you cannot hold your own in a debate on issues of actual importance.   You can only parrot someone else's thoughts, as long as they are bite-sized thoughts.

It's sad, really, this sickness you have.

Why couldn't you have been raised to be Democrats?  It is a crying shame we are stuck with you.  It just isn't fair.


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> I've seen you claim people hate him because he's black.



It is a logical conclusion, since you are too stupid to not like him for rational thought-out reasons.

HEez a Mooslim!  Hee'z a kenyan soshulist!

Whatever they can squeeze into your bumper sticker sized brain.


----------



## Liability (May 19, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



If you mean precedent, I still don't quite track your meaning.

If Mitt was born in the United States, isn't he American?  Natural born and everything (unless he was born to foreign diplomats, that is)?


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2012)

I hate white libs, black libs, asian libs, hispanic libs, green libs, purple libs, etc all the same. I'm an equal opportunity hater of libs. 

Now there are some that get more of my hatred, the ones really going out of their way to destroy this country on purpose. 

There are dumb libs and there are evil libs. Evil ones know what they're doing, whereas the dumb libs just follow the crowd. 



Liability said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen you claim people hate him because he's black.
> ...


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

I'm still waiting for one of the two geniuses who think it is significant that Obama was once "called Barry Sotero for a while" to explain why that is important.


----------



## SniperFire (May 19, 2012)

g5000 said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was a birther before being a birther was cool.
> ...





Sorry, but Obama and his peeps have been* documented * as promoting him born in Kenya - the reason for which needs to be thoroughly researched. 

Birthers are just taking his word for it.


----------



## Againsheila (May 19, 2012)

Liability said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Yes, I mean precedent.  And I mean, since Obama was not a natural born citizen that anyone can now run for president of the USA, even Hugo Chavez.  Wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2012)

You're all over the place, so it's easy to confuse you with a liberal....you're just a losertarian, which is a liberal that hates high taxes and Big Gubermint. 



g5000 said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen you claim people hate him because he's black.
> ...


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

There's another genius in this thread who thought this publicist ad was the origin of the birfer movement!  

It just does not get any more stupid than that.


----------



## Liability (May 19, 2012)

g5000 said:


> So where's the evidence Obama was born in Kenya?  Oh, that's right, you haven't any.
> 
> Where's the evidence his mother ever visited Kenya in her entire life?  Oh, that's right, you haven't any.
> 
> ...



Let me field this one.

As far as I can ascertain, there is no actual evidence that the President's mom was in Kenya in 1961 (the year of the President's birth) or ever, for that matter.

This is one of the several reasons why I stopped harboring any real doubt about the President allegedly being a NON Natural Born Citizen.   I see no good reason, anymore, to believe he wasn't born in Hawaii.

I am pretty damn confidant that this makes him a Natural Born Citizen.

There are LOTS of other good reasons to work to have him voted out of Office.  No need to cling to the birther thingie.  It was a false trail that ultimately led nowhere.


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> You're all over the place, so it's easy to confuse you with a liberal....you're just a losertarian, which is a liberal that hates high taxes and Big Gubermint.



Keep trying.  It is fun watching loons making shit up on the fly.


----------



## Againsheila (May 19, 2012)

g5000 said:


> I'm still waiting for one of the two geniuses who think it is significant that Obama was once "called Barry Sotero for a while" to explain why that is important.



Because it brings up the issue as to what is his legal name and was he an Indonesian citizen when he traveled to Pakistan after that age of majority.  Since Indonesia doesn't accept dual citizenship, that means he gave up his American citizenship, if he had any, AFTER the age of majority.  Too many questions about his past.


----------



## Liability (May 19, 2012)

g5000 said:


> There's another genius in this thread who thought this publicist ad was the origin of the birfer movement!
> 
> It just does not get any more stupid than that.



No.  No.  It's just that in terms of the question of who said it first, the publicist account is the oldest -- by far.


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

Liability said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > So where's the evidence Obama was born in Kenya?  Oh, that's right, you haven't any.
> ...



Absolutely.  Plenty of good reasons to not vote for him.  But the birfers are unable to articulate any that sound intelligible.  So they stick to the Kenyan thing.  It's all they know how to do.


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

Liability said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > There's another genius in this thread who thought this publicist ad was the origin of the birfer movement!
> ...



None of you ever heard of the ad until a few days ago. So for someone to say this was the ORIGIN of the birther movement indicates just how retarded you people are.


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2012)

g5000 claims to not be a liberal but is quick to defend Obamination's cloudy past and his half-truth stories about himself......


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

Show me one item, post, picture, anything, dated from 2008 that mentions this ad.  Anywhere on the internet.

Go ahead.

The birther movement started in early 2008.  If this ad was the SOURCE material, you birfers would have been harping over it at least enough to get a MILLION hits when you google for it in 2008.

SniperFire runs away in flames after making this little gem up and asked to provide such evidence.

Any shithead can spout shit out of their mouths.  Making a claim is easy enough for a retard to do.  PROVING it is quite another.

When a birfer gets their ass handed to them, they just excrete some new turd from their mouth.

This is what is known in logical fallacy circles as "moving the goalposts".

So this ad comes to light a few days ago.  And then the magical thinking kicks in with the retards.  OH!  This ad is over 20 years old!  This is what STARTED the birther movement!

Holy shit, you just cannot fight dumb that deep.

But it is fun to watch.  Kind of like that old news clip of the robot bashing itself to bits.


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2012)

Uh, when Obamination's book promoter makes the claim.....


----------



## SniperFire (May 19, 2012)

g5000 said:


> Show me one item, post, picture, anything, dated from 2008 that mentions this ad.  Anywhere on the internet.



Obama and his publicist have been proven to have been promoting Obama as having been born in Kenya as far back as 1991 - and it continued up until 2007.

That is the fact of the matter. 

Obama is *First Birfer*.


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> g5000 claims to not be a liberal but is quick to defend Obamination's cloudy past and his half-truth stories about himself......



I am quick to defend the truth.  There is no need to lie about Obama, there is plenty of REAL shit to use against him.  But you appear to be incapable of grasping more complex issues and holding your own in a debate, so you stick to retarded birfer shit.  That's your comfort zone.  We get it.

I kick birfers in the nuts because Obama's Hawaiian birth is the truth, even though I do not like him.  That is what honor, honesty, and integrity are about.

It is precisely because the GOP panders to retarded turd-generators like yourself that I have stopped voting.  The party has lost its honor, honesty, and integrity.

You are so used to making shit up, you just can't stop yourself.  So now you invent things about me.  

Go right ahead.  My vote which would have cancelled out someone else's vote for Obama, won't be there.  Again.  Just like it wasn't there in 2008.

YOU are the one electing and re-electing Obama.  Intelligent people are turning away from the GOP because the elephant has a bad case of worms.  You and your ilk have convinced me I am making the right choice by not voting again.

My vote has not been earned.


----------



## g5000 (May 19, 2012)

When Obama is re-elected in November because people like me stayed home, the GOP can comfort itself with, "Well, at least we have the birfers."


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 19, 2012)

Obama must be a racist to spread such filthy lies about himself


----------



## SniperFire (May 19, 2012)

g5000 said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 claims to not be a liberal but is quick to defend Obamination's cloudy past and his half-truth stories about himself......
> ...





Really?

Let's test that.

Everyone agrees Obama has a HUGE ego.

Do you actually believe that even if the claim that Obama was born in Kenya was a miraculous copy error, do you not think that young, ambitious potential first time author Barack even SAW the error in his bio, much less gave them the input?

Or put another way, are you really that fucking stupid to believe that Obama was not complicit in promoting his birther story?


Remember now, you are a defender of truth.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 19, 2012)

g5000 said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 claims to not be a liberal but is quick to defend Obamination's cloudy past and his half-truth stories about himself......
> ...



Who told that publisher that Obama was born in Kenya?


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2012)

You're not voting because you're a kook Paulbot. 



g5000 said:


> When Obama is re-elected in November because people like me stayed home, the GOP can comfort itself with, "Well, at least we have the birfers."


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 19, 2012)

Sorry bout that,







SniperFire said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > GoneBezerk said:
> ...





1. Ouch, CHECK AND MATE!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## clevergirl (May 19, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> clevergirl said:
> 
> 
> > *This is totally bizarre... How can the media continue to be so corrupt in how they cover this presidents murky past and shady associations? This constant move to cover Obama's ass is outrageously ridiculous. *
> ...



With a corrupt press who refuse to actually help vet this president, a number of facts will always be murky at best.


----------



## MarcATL (May 19, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Now, since this is really a non-issue, I'm going to extricate myself from this inane conversation.
> 
> Since arguing the point only makes it seem like there was a point to begin with.



Precisely why I'm not actively engaged in this asinine thread.

Some posters have lost some good will and credibility with me, after gaining it...sad.

That's what this thread was good for...identifying the local circus barkers.


----------



## paulitician (May 19, 2012)

Why would his own publishers produce this back in 1991? It's not like they were 'Birthers' or something. They also didn't have an 'Evil Republican' agenda. So why did they claim he was born in Kenya? I know Obamabots will dismiss this, but it is a fair question worthy of investigation. Something's not right.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 19, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Why would his own publishers produce this back in 1991? It's not like they were 'Birthers' or something. They also didn't have an 'Evil Republican' agenda. So why did they claim he was born in Kenya? I know Obamabots will dismiss this, but it is a fair question worthy of investigation. Something's not right.



Orly got a time machine and convinced the publishers Obama was born in Kenya, nothing else makes sense


----------



## Caroljo (May 19, 2012)

Liability said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > And since Mitt Romney is a Mexican, it's an even race anyway.
> ...



We do have a lot of Mexicans...does that count?  But ya...Michigan is not in Mexico


----------



## Caroljo (May 19, 2012)

g5000 said:


> I'm still waiting for one of the two geniuses who think it is significant that Obama was once "called Barry Sotero for a while" to explain why that is important.



NOTHING is important to a liberal.....except if it has to do with what they want, or want to believe.  It's unbelievable that you or anyone else would not "wonder" about some of his background or what his life was!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 19, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Now, since this is really a non-issue, I'm going to extricate myself from this inane conversation.
> ...



Translation: I have no sane explanation as to why Obama is a birther


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 19, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Why would his own publishers produce this back in 1991? It's not like they were 'Birthers' or something. They also didn't have an 'Evil Republican' agenda. So why did they claim he was born in Kenya? I know Obamabots will dismiss this, but it is a fair question worthy of investigation. Something's not right.



And the one and only thing they got wrong was Obama's Birth place.

Uh huh.

Sure


----------



## Liability (May 19, 2012)

Why WOULD President Obama (back in those early aspiring author days) have failed to correct the allegedly wrong information, concerning him, written by his "publicist" about his CONTINENT of birth?

Hey.  Africa.  America.  Both have two "a's" in them.  An easy mistake to make, really.


----------



## Salt Jones (May 19, 2012)

When are the birthers going to do something about Obama not being an American? 3 years and they haven't done shit.


----------



## Liability (May 19, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> When are the birthers going to do something about Obama not being an American? 3 years and they haven't done shit.



They aren't.

Calm down.

Psst.  His secret is safe.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 19, 2012)

Liability said:


> Why WOULD President Obama (back in those early aspiring author days) have failed to correct the allegedly wrong information, concerning him, written by his "publicist" about his CONTINENT of birth?
> 
> Hey.  Africa.  America.  Both have two "a's" in them.  An easy mistake to make, really.



His Bio misspoke


----------



## Salt Jones (May 19, 2012)

Liability said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > When are the birthers going to do something about Obama not being an American? 3 years and they haven't done shit.
> ...



That's right they aren't. The AZ sec of state has already caved and Romney won't mention it. I hope the right wing super pacs use the bither issue and Rev Wright. It's fun to watch.


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Now, since this is really a non-issue, I'm going to extricate myself from this inane conversation.
> ...








​


----------



## Liability (May 19, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



So?

Don't mention it.  It's not like it matters.

Hawaii, as far as I can recall, is not Kenya.  

I'm gonna go ahead and figure even a dolt like YOU knew that, though.

The "Rev." Wright, however, is a very legitimate issue.  Mitt OUGHT to use that one.  The "Rev." Wright, like you, is a racist pig; and a "mentor" to the incumbent who is a racist pig kinda constitutes a bit of a "tell" about the wisdom of having the incumbent in the Oval Office. 

i.e., It's a bad idea.


----------



## paulitician (May 19, 2012)

Why would his own publishers 'conspire' against him?  Something's not right with this picture. And i don't care how hard the Obamabots try to dismiss it.


----------



## Liability (May 19, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Why WOULD President Obama (back in those early aspiring author days) have failed to correct the allegedly wrong information, concerning him, written by his "publicist" about his CONTINENT of birth?
> ...



And if ONLY the young "author" had done some of that "reading" thing, I'm SURE he would have "caught" the "mistake."


----------



## Salt Jones (May 19, 2012)

Liability said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Mitt ought to use it. I hope he does. It will be fun watching the the backlash and the response on mormonism.


----------



## Jackson (May 19, 2012)

Most people have already made up their minds on this issue.  For those who are on the fence, it is certainly a question of why such a mistake wasn't corrected before publication.

In other words, it is what it is.  Can't change it now.


----------



## frazzledgear (May 19, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> clearly its more bullshit from a lie monger site



Ah, typical response from someone who cannot deal with the real world.  

Breitbart.com didn't make this up- it is a real booklet published in advance of a book Obama wrote that was never published.  Even Bretbart.com points out that Breitbart was never a birther  and BReitbart.com does NOT believe Obama was born in Kenya. They do believe Obama is a fucking liar though and someone who has gone through life re-writing, constructing and manufacturing who he is. When he was interested in publishing this book, being a Kenyan suited his purposes.  Just like it suited his purposes to be Indonesian when he applieaaron financial aid and received a fellowship for foreign students from the Fulbright Foundation Scholarship program.  To qualify one MUST claim foreign citizenship. All of this speaks volumes about his true character. 

The agent who wrote the bio has now claimed THREE DAYS after this story broke and after she refused to answer all phone calls and all attempts by Breitbart.com to get her input and comments on this -claims she SUDDENLY remembered the error was hers, she made a mistake and there was a failure to proofread.  Now see if you buy this one, ok? A woman SUDDENLY remembers more than 20 years later out of all her clients and all of the books she published -that SHE just pulled Kenya out of her ass as being Obama's birthplace.  For a book that was never published by a guy who was a total nobody at the time and going by a totally different name! Oh SURE, that is just SO believable!  ROFLMAO!

Another agent with this same publishing company however says that claim is total BULLSHIT.  These booklets announcing potential new books were printed using the bios as is that were written and turned in by the authors themselves.  Meaning Obama wrote that bio and gave it to her and was NOT just a case of her miraculously pulling Kenya out of her ass.

At the very least Obama is a hell of a ballsy, blatant liar with a habit of concocting and remanufacturing himself as needed.  If the liberal media had done their jobs this would all be stuff thoroughly and properly aired back in 2008, nothing new. Instead it is nonstop NEW information being uncovered- but NOT by the liberal media posing as reporters. It is being uncovered and reported by untraditional media sources instead.  The liberal media is increasingly being shut out and ignored as the untrustworthy HACKS they are. Their response is to become even MORE blatantly leftist, even MORE openly biased- turning off even more people who also stop reading and watching them.

Everyone with a double digit IQ and higher knows good and well that if Obama had an "R" after his name instead of a "D", no stone would be left unturned by the leftist media.  Look how far back they had to go to find something on Romney, reporting on something he did as an adolescent- as if that actually tells us anything about the man today. In the meantime the media actively participates in covering up and protecting Obama and is so blatantly open about doing so it actually induces revulsion and gagging.


----------



## Lakhota (May 19, 2012)

It would be a better world without wingnuts - _but a lot less funny..._

Right-Wing Media's Latest Embarrassment: Obama Lied About Birthplace To Get Ahead | Media Matters for America


----------



## candycorn (May 20, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> It would be a better world without wingnuts - _but a lot less funny..._
> 
> Right-Wing Media's Latest Embarrassment: Obama Lied About Birthplace To Get Ahead | Media Matters for America



We've got to keep this thread at the top of the board.


----------



## Stephanie (May 20, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> It would be a better world without wingnuts - _but a lot less funny..._
> 
> Right-Wing Media's Latest Embarrassment: Obama Lied About Birthplace To Get Ahead | Media Matters for America



lol, poor media matters..all that spinning..they should be the one embarrassed..
And now you are judging who should be in this world..aren't you special


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 20, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > It would be a better world without wingnuts - _but a lot less funny..._
> ...



The one constant about Obama Fluffers is that they fluff Obama


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Why would his own publishers produce this back in 1991? It's not like they were 'Birthers' or something. They also didn't have an 'Evil Republican' agenda. So why did they claim he was born in Kenya? I know Obamabots will dismiss this, but it is a fair question worthy of investigation. Something's not right.



A rather poor photo shop, but even if true, his mother's American citizenship guarantees her son's and his eligibility for the presidency.

Move along, folks, nothing to see here.


----------



## SniperFire (May 20, 2012)

Michelle was a birfer too, before being a birfer was kewl!

(45 second mark)

[youtube]28HUHyFEuXY[/youtube]


----------



## Stephanie (May 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Why would his own publishers produce this back in 1991? It's not like they were 'Birthers' or something. They also didn't have an 'Evil Republican' agenda. So why did they claim he was born in Kenya? I know Obamabots will dismiss this, but it is a fair question worthy of investigation. Something's not right.
> ...



ah so nothing to see huh..aren't we told he was born in Hawaii?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2012)

Not at all, which you know.  Poor photo shop and sniper is taking a quote out of context.

BHO is more American than Sniperfire.


----------



## SniperFire (May 20, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Most people have already made up their minds on this issue.  For those who are on the fence, it is certainly a question of why such a mistake wasn't corrected before publication.
> 
> In other words, it is what it is.  Can't change it now.




This is a new issue.

We want to know why Obama was promoting himself as being born in Kenya.

Why was Obama  the *First Birfer*?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2012)

BHO is more of an original  American than Sniperfire.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Why would his own publishers produce this back in 1991? It's not like they were 'Birthers' or something. They also didn't have an 'Evil Republican' agenda. So why did they claim he was born in Kenya? I know Obamabots will dismiss this, but it is a fair question worthy of investigation. Something's not right.
> ...



Poor pohotoshop?

The publisher admits it's real, Jake

See what I mean about Obama Fluffers?


----------



## SniperFire (May 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> BHO is more of an original  American than Sniperfire.




Even if true, birfer, I am not running for POTUS.


----------



## Stephanie (May 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> BHO is more of an original  American than Sniperfire.



really jakie?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2012)

Oh, you want to talk about the provenance of the document and the publisher's belief.

Give us incontrovertible, objective evidence, Frank, not a blog quoting somebody.

But since BHO's mom is an American citizen, this issue is moot anyway.

But since you want to run your mouth, go for it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > BHO is more of an original  American than Sniperfire.
> ...


  Even if true, his mom was an American citizen, thus your point is moot, biefrer.


----------



## Stephanie (May 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Oh, you want to talk about the provenance of the document and the publisher's belief.
> 
> Give us incontrovertible, objective evidence, Frank, not a blog quoting somebody.
> 
> ...



so again, lying doesn't matter..Like Bill Clinton's, I didn't have sex with that woman.
No wonder these politicians believe they can do anything they want..lawful or not


----------



## Mac1958 (May 20, 2012)

.

Obama's gotta love this birther stuff.  I wouldn't be surprised to learn that he supports it.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> so again, lying doesn't matter.



We know that you believe that and engage in it all the time.


----------



## Stephanie (May 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > so again, lying doesn't matter.
> ...



oh dear jake, take your chill pill this morning..


----------



## SniperFire (May 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> But since BHO's mom is an American citizen, this issue is moot anyway.



That can be debated, concerned troll, given the Hawaiian laws at the time.

But the issue now is why did Obama promote himself as being born in Kenya.

We are digging into it and will let you know what we come up with.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2012)

What, you spout and pout, little whiner?

Nothing new here.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 20, 2012)

frazzledgear said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > clearly its more bullshit from a lie monger site
> ...



It's not the Liberal Media, it's Obama's Ministry of Truth


----------



## HUGGY (May 20, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



You sound like a sheep with a speach impediment....

True story!


----------



## Stephanie (May 20, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



....true story


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> BHO is more of an original  American than Sniperfire.



Jake is a Milli Vanilli Republican, he just moves his lips to the right wing beat. His heart he belongs to Karl Marx


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 20, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Man, posting something about this man that happens to be true, coming from his OWN *literary agent*, and people blow a gasket..
> ...



the Literary agent just made it up? He got everything else right but decided to just pick out a random birth place?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > But since BHO's mom is an American citizen, this issue is moot anyway.
> ...



OK, if I am a troll for making your stupidity is obvious, I can handle that all day long.

The only law the pertains is the Constitution.

And there is no objective, verifiable evidence that he was born anywhere else than Hawaii.

See, I saved you a lot of work.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > BHO is more of an original  American than Sniperfire.
> ...



Sure, Frank.


----------



## HUGGY (May 20, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Quite likely he misused Obama's father's birthplace.  Get a friggin life Frankie.  Most literary agents have never met their clients.  Especially thier new ones.  I doubt Obama even knows his first literary agent by sight.


----------



## SniperFire (May 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That is not the issue here.

The issue here is, if in fact what you say is true, why did Obama actively promote or otherwise complicity engage in taking the public position that he was born in Kenya?

Is that how a stoner high school kid gets into Harvard?

That is what we are trying to find out.    We will keep you posted.   Wish us luck!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2012)

That is exactly the issue.

Obama never promoted any such thing: no objective evidence for that.

Not your concern how he got into Harvard: sound like jealousy to me.

You are just loons, all four of you.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 20, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



They got his education and his parents right, but they missed the birthplace?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2012)

That is far more likely than he was born there, Frank.


----------



## SniperFire (May 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Obama never promoted any such thing: no objective evidence for that.



LOL


Wipe the Obama from your chin, then come back if you want to be objective.


----------



## SniperFire (May 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> That is far more likely than he was born there, Frank.



If you incrediously don't believe his publicists got their information from Barry, or that Barry did not in fact write it, how likely is it that young, ambitious Barry Hussein did not read the bio that was being put out about him?

Was Hussein complicit in launching the birther meme, or not?


----------



## Stephanie (May 20, 2012)

So? was it that Obama was "misusing" his place of birth back then, to cheat and abuse our system?

And how funny you find it a literary agent doesn't do a proper fact check..SINCE 1991?


----------



## SniperFire (May 20, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> So? was it that Obama was "misusing" his place of birth back then, to cheat and abuse our system?
> 
> And how funny you find it a literary agent doesn't do a proper fact check..SINCE 1991?



You would think Obama would be looking to kick somebody's ass for stating that he was not born in America.


but nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.............


----------



## Obama_Exposer (May 20, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > So? was it that Obama was "misusing" his place of birth back then, to cheat and abuse our system?
> ...


As well as filing a lawsuit against the literary agent for misrepresenting him and publicizing false information about him for 16 years on his 'FIRST BOOK', but he didn't. That should tell you right there that he submitted the information to her and he authorized it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 20, 2012)

*Obama's Literary Agent Checklist*

President of Harvard Law Review...check
Raised in Indonesia...check
Raised in Hawaii...check
Son of American Anthropologist...check
Son of Kenya finance Minister...check
attended Columbia...check
Worked as a journalist...check
worked as editor for Business International Corp...check
Project coordinator NYPIRG in Harlem...check
Executive Director Developing Communities in Chicago...check
Birthplace...

Agent 1: Birthplace?  Hmmm, I know!  We'll say Kenya!
Agent 2: What?! Why Kenya? What the fuck?
Agent 1: Why not? It's made up right? We know he was born in Hawaii, but we'll say Kenya anyway
Agent 2: Why would we jeopardize our credibility as a literary house just to fake a birth place for a nobody?
Agent 1: Why do you hate black people? This is why your party is dying!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> That is far more likely than he was born there, Frank.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG6fRHzVpNU]Milli Vanilli - Girl You Know it&#39;s True (1990 Grammys) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > That is far more likely than he was born there, Frank.
> ...



One, you know nothing about the publishing industry and its operation, quite obviously.

Two, as obviously, you belong in an hussein asylum.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > That is far more likely than he was born there, Frank.
> ...



Fun music, Frank!


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 20, 2012)

Sorry bout that,





JakeStarkey said:


> That is exactly the issue.
> 
> Obama never promoted any such thing: no objective evidence for that.
> 
> ...






1. Can I be the *fifth loon*?
2. Because this seems to be the evidence that should open a lot of eyes.
3. I find it funny some libturds eyes are sealed shut!
4. One day *all* the truth will be revealed, and when it is, the cover on this shit tank will be ripped off, and everyone will be able to look down into it, and see just what we've been suckered into.
5. I blame the libturd media the most.
6. They didn't do their jobs, the wanted *the first black president* more than the truth.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Obama's Literary Agent Checklist

President of Harvard Law Review...check
Raised in Indonesia...check
Raised in Hawaii...check
Son of American Anthropologist...check
Son of Kenya finance Minister...check
attended Columbia...check
Worked as a journalist...check
worked as editor for Business International Corp...check
Project coordinator NYPIRG in Harlem...check
Executive Director Developing Communities in Chicago...check
Birthplace...

Agent 1: Birthplace? Hmmm, I know! We'll say Kenya!
Agent 2: What?! Why Kenya? What the fuck?
Agent 1: Why not? It's made up right? We know he was born in Hawaii, but we'll say Kenya anyway
Agent 2: Why would we jeopardize our credibility as a literary house just to fake a birth place for a nobody?
Agent 1: Why do you hate black people? This is why your party is dying!


----------



## Vast LWC (May 20, 2012)

Liability said:


> You are pathetic.  And WRONG yet again.
> 
> In your libmagination, when two Constitutional provisions appear to come into conflict -- one with the other -- HOW is the problem resolved?
> 
> Get back to us when you've sobered up a little.



Personal insults aside:

There is no conflict.

Since the requirements of US citizenship, and "Natural Born" status are already fulfilled by the judgement of the State of Hawaii, there simply is no other provision that is being violated.

Hawaii says he is a natural born citizen, therefore he is a natural born citizen.

Read the Constitution, think about it, and then get back to me.

If you can't figure it out for yourself, or if your mind is too clouded to figure it out due to whatever it is you're smoking, ask a lawyer.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 20, 2012)

But again, this is a useless conversation, so, though I did come back to it for one post, I'm leaving again.

Have fun with your useless argument.


----------



## Liability (May 20, 2012)

Vastly Inferior Poster comes back to say that he's leaving again, since there's no reason to be here or to keep coming back ...

But I'll give you this much.  The conversation is pretty pointless since it does not appear to be at all probable (maybe not even possible) that President Obama was born in Kenya.

I just enjoyed watching you have to duck, bob, weave and evade the point that where there is an apparent conflict between various provisions of the Constitution, one such provisions does not necessarily automatically "trump" the other.

I realize you were incapable of fielding that.  But you could have preserved a little credibility by just acknowledging the point.  Alas, that's not who you are.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2012)

The loons think their 'suspicions' have merit and standing.

They don't.


----------



## Liability (May 20, 2012)

I still think it's odd that the President's own publicist would have written that about The ONE so long ago and yet the young literary talent to be did not bother to correct the mistake.

It is simply funny to me to see The ONE as the original "birther."


----------



## koshergrl (May 20, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > You are pathetic.  And WRONG yet again.
> ...



I thought it was TREASON to question it??? What happened to that line of attack?

I don't need a lawyer to tell me Obama's a fucking liar. And not just incidentally...everything he does and says is a lie. This is another example of it. Fuck Obama, and fuck his mouth pieces who think it's okay to blatantly lie. You are pieces of shit.


----------



## koshergrl (May 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The loons think their 'suspicions' have merit and standing.
> 
> They don't.



Michele, Gramma, the Harvard Review have no merit or standing?

They don't, it's true, and neither does Obama. They're all part of the same lie machine.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2012)

koshergirl has no merit or standing, we have been all over that for a long time here, move along kg


----------



## paulitician (May 20, 2012)

It's hard to fathom his own publishers would conspire against him. They weren't 'Birthers' or 'Evil Republicans.' They felt quite comfortable in promoting the fact he was born in Kenya. They felt comfortable because they knew it as fact.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 20, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > You are pathetic.  And WRONG yet again.
> ...



Why would Obama tell his literary agent that he was born in Kenya?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2012)

No fact, paulitician.


----------



## mal (May 20, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Because he's a Liar... And at the time it made him more Impressive... But in 2008 it would have kept him out of the White House.

I Think he is probably the Most Dishonest President to ever have held Office.

I Think his Life is so full of Lies that he can't keep up with them.



peace...


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2012)

Mal, you obviously were not alive when Nixon held office.

There was a mistake I made, voting for him twice.  Wow!


----------



## mal (May 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mal, you obviously were not alive when Nixon held office.
> 
> There was a mistake I made, voting for him twice.  Wow!



For the most part, he Lied to cover up what other people did... They all Lie, their Politicians...

But Obama and his Past are Special...

He is the MOST Unknown President we have ever had.

And I beleive he was more than happy to have that thing say he was born in Kenya at the time... It Served his Goals then.

It did not in 2008.

It doesn't Negate the Birth Cert nor does the Birth Cert Negate it.

He will either Serve 4 more or not.

It's why I don't Waste a lot of Bandwidth on it.

The Senate gave him a thumbs-up and they will again if he is Re-Elected.



peace...


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2012)

Nah, Mal, BHO is an itty bitty piker to the master RMN.  The worst threat to the American republic since 1900 with the exception of GWB.


----------



## eots (May 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'
> 
> Breitbart News has obtained a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by Barack Obama's then-literary agency, Acton & Dystel, which touts Obama as "born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii."
> 
> ...



I was not a birther......until the evidence became overwhelming


----------



## Liability (May 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nah, Mal, BHO is an itty bitty piker to the master RMN.  The worst threat to the American republic since 1900 with the exception of GWB.



Ridiculous.

President Nixon did some very stupid things.  Some even a bit on the criminal side, like the coverup.  And the "enemies' list" was a dangerously stupid thing -- might have even crossed the line into criminality.

At the time, I thought he was an evil piece of shit and I was happy he was forced to quit.

But, even so, given the passage of time, it can be fairly said that he was also a fair President, maybe even a good President, in various ways.

George Bush was a decent and good man.

Both he and Nixon are under-rated.

The incumbent however is a nearly unmitigated disaster.  He lacks basic civility and honesty.  He is a massive danger to our economy and and our credibility.  He is steering the ship of state into the void.  He HAS to be voted out.

He is, without any honest question, the singularly worst president to ever foul the Oval Office.    He is the worst threat to the survival of the American Republic.


----------



## mal (May 20, 2012)

Liability said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, Mal, BHO is an itty bitty piker to the master RMN.  The worst threat to the American republic since 1900 with the exception of GWB.
> ...



Thank you Counselor... Now I don't have to say it. 



peace...


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2012)

May the pigeons crap on the statues of both Bush and Nixon.  They deserve nothing better.


----------



## Liability (May 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> May the pigeons crap on the statues of both Bush and Nixon.  They deserve nothing better.



Pres. Nixon, being dead and all, doesn't concern himself with your opinion.

President Bush, being vastly more intelligent than you are, Fakey, wouldn't stoop to even notice your opinion.

Truth!


----------



## mal (May 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> May the pigeons crap on the statues of both Bush and Nixon.  They deserve nothing better.



Oh... I forgot who you were for a minute... Sorry to have engaged you.



peace...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 20, 2012)

eots said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'
> ...



the evidence that the Obama apologists close their eyes and cover their ears to cause the truth scares them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> May the pigeons crap on the statues of both Bush and Nixon.  They deserve nothing better.



Dont forget Johnson,Reagan,Clinton and Ford.- the bastard who pardoned that mass murderer Dick Nixon.


----------



## Liability (May 20, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > May the pigeons crap on the statues of both Bush and Nixon.  They deserve nothing better.
> ...



How could anyone EVER Forget President JohnsonReaganClintonFord, that bastard!?

9/11 Rimjob, you have no business posting here.  Get back to sticking your tongue up the asshole of Mr.Jones and the other twoofer filth.


----------



## candycorn (May 20, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > It would be a better world without wingnuts - _but a lot less funny..._
> ...




*shit!​*
They moved it to the Conspiracy section.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 20, 2012)

two farts in a row from the disinfo agent  trolls.


----------



## koshergrl (May 20, 2012)

I think if both Jake & LWC piss and moan that a poster has no credibility, it must be because they were shown up by that poster.

I can't think of any other reason why they would be stupid enough to imply that anyone has less credibility than they do...


----------



## Liability (May 20, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the disinfo agent  trolls.



Wow.  Such insightful commentary.

And so original, too.

NOBODY could possibly have predicted the nature of your "rejoinder."

9/11 Rimjob is now the official winnah of the interwebz.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I think if both Jake & LWC piss and moan that a poster has no credibility, it must be because they were shown up by that poster..



  Go talk to EOTS about creditability, for he has more than you.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 21, 2012)

*Obama's Literary Agent Checklist*

President of Harvard Law Review...check
Raised in Indonesia...check
Raised in Hawaii...check
Son of American Anthropologist...check
Son of Kenya finance Minister...check
attended Columbia...check
Worked as a journalist...check
worked as editor for Business International Corp...check
Project coordinator NYPIRG in Harlem...check
Executive Director Developing Communities in Chicago...check
Birthplace...

Agent 1: Birthplace? Hmmm, I know! We'll say Kenya!
Agent 2: What?! Why Kenya? What the fuck?
Agent 1: Why not? It's made up right? We know he was born in Hawaii, but we'll say Kenya anyway
Agent 2: Why would we jeopardize our credibility as a literary house just to fake a birth place for a nobody?
Agent 1: Why do you hate black people? This is why your party is dying!


----------



## paulitician (May 21, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> *Obama's Literary Agent Checklist*
> 
> President of Harvard Law Review...check
> Raised in Indonesia...check
> ...



This is already being quickly swept under the rug. The powers-that-be have shut it down. His own publishers certainly wouldn't have conspired against him. They were not 'Birthers' or 'Evil Republicans.' They produced this information because they believed it to be fact. It is an issue worthy of proper investigation. But the MSM will never do that. It is what it is.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 21, 2012)

In 1991, who told the Literary Agents that Obama was born in Kenya?

A. Orly Taitz
B. Barack Hussein "I was born in Kenya" Obama
C. Other


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 21, 2012)

I sent your silliness over to my friends at the U in government and history.  They will have fun with it as the issue it as examples of the lack of crritical thinking.

Thanks.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 21, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> I sent your silliness over to my friends at the U in government and history.  They will have fun with it as the issue it as examples of the lack of crritical thinking.
> 
> Thanks.



Is that the same University that keeps your brain in jar until you finally decide to use it?


----------



## paulitician (May 21, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> I sent your silliness over to my friends at the U in government and history.  They will have fun with it as the issue it as examples of the lack of crritical thinking.
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, his own publishers were 'Birthers' or 'Evil Republicans.' You Obamabots are funny, but also crazy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 21, 2012)

paulitician said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I sent your silliness over to my friends at the U in government and history.  They will have fun with it as the issue it as examples of the lack of crritical thinking.
> ...



I am not an Obamabot and you are not a mainstream conservative.

You are a reactionary wack as crazy as any Obamabot, and we make sure to isolate you by making fun of your silly ideas.


----------



## Stephanie (May 21, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



hey jake, do you have multiple personalities? you always have a "we" with you..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 21, 2012)

this hypocrite fraud liar makes me so sick.Listen to this bastard lie off his ass to the american people.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnTaWTfwsFU&feature=player_embedded]In 52 seconds why Obama MUST become the next president - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 21, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



We, meaning the GOP leaderships locally and regionally throughout the country, want your votes.  We know you aren't mainstream, but that does not matter as long as you vote for GOP candidates.

You are the minority in the party, sweet cakes.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 21, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



LMFAO

He's a liberal troll always pretending to be mainstream conservative even though no conservative never comes to his defense.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 21, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You are a wannabee pretend GOP who sucks up to Beckian nonsense.


----------



## Liability (May 21, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I sent your silliness over to my friends at the U in government and history.  They will have fun with it as the issue it as examples of the lack of crritical thinking.
> ...



It only could be used by way of mistake or accident:


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 21, 2012)

Liability said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Jake Starkey is a Milli Vanilli Republican, he only moves his lips to the music 

(There's a great saying in there somewhere...)


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Liability (May 22, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



He keeps trying though, God bless his little heart.

He actually still clings to the silly belief that anybody believes him.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 22, 2012)

Says one of the most disbelieved postes on the board.

Consider the source, folks.


----------



## Liability (May 22, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> * * * *
> 
> Jake Starkey is a Milli Vanilli Republican, he only moves his lips to the music
> 
> (There's a great saying in there somewhere...)


_
Hey, at least these lyrics are real!
I knew it from the start
You would break my heart
But still I had to play this painful part_  -- from a "Milli Vanili" _hit._


----------



## Liability (May 22, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Says one of the most disbelieved postes on the board.
> 
> Consider the source, folks.



Ah, but Fakey.  You are just lashing out.  Don't be such a bitch.

Just try to wrap your mind around the fact that your unconvincing little fraud effort here at USMB has never worked.

Nobody but nobody buys your act.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 22, 2012)

Ah, but Liarbility, you are just crybabying as usual.  Grow up, please.

Try to look at the empirical data instead of your juvenile philosophy.

No one thinks you are capable of independent critical thinking.


----------



## Liability (May 22, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ah, but Liarbility, you are just crybabying as usual.  Grow up, please.
> 
> Try to look at the empirical data instead of your juvenile philosophy.
> 
> No one thinks you are capable of independent critical thinking.



See what I mean?  Have a Midol, Fakey.

It remains a fact that you are whining and lashing out because I keep accurately reporting the very thing that irritates you most about your fraudulent presence here.

Nobody -- not one person -- actually believes that you are a "Republican."

And you remain too wrapped up in your petty unconvincing dishonest efforts to even contemplate why you are so universally rejected.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 22, 2012)

This is the point: you think people take your comments seriously, Liarbility,

You pine and whine, sigh and cry, and in fact are just a whinger.

Whether you believe it is totally immaterial, because a far right wack like you deserves no respect.

And you are so narrow sighted and self deluded to think you offer anything of worth here.


----------



## Liability (May 22, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> This is the point: you think people take your comments seriously, Liarbility,
> 
> You pine and whine, sigh and cry, and in fact are just a whinger.
> 
> ...




I think YOU take your own self seriously, Fakey.  

And nobody buys your transparently dishonest act.

And numbnut liars like you love to try to tweak my username in that insipid and unoriginal fashion, but here's the scoop.  You can point to not even one "lie" of mine -- ever.

I have been wrong a few times.  Who isn't?  But we both know that you have zero evidence of me lying.

Guess what that proves *you* to be -- again?

Reality advises anyone who has read a few of your stupid posts that you are a poseur.  For nobody can consistently advocate for the liberal agenda as you have  and yet then pretend to have been a Republican, much less a Republican party official, at least not with any hint of credibility.

You are the whack by the way.  Your behavior is pathetic.  But it's worth lots of ongoing laughs at your expense.  

Muddle on, Fakey.  

 FakeyJakey, "Republican."


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 22, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> This is the point: you think people take your comments seriously, Liarbility,
> 
> You pine and whine, sigh and cry, and in fact are just a whinger.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liability (May 22, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > This is the point: you think people take your comments seriously, Liarbility,
> ...





The fact that a mental mutant pussy like 9/11 Rimjob "endorses" the trite tripe of FakeyJakey is confirmation that I am correct.

It is conclusive!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 22, 2012)

Liarbility believes his own moonshine, and the Board laughs at him.

You make up names for those you don't like then cry when we make up names for you: what a crybaby!  Are you a man or a baby?

You are wrong so, so often.  Hey, silly boy, I am, too.

I advocate for a solid Gerald Ford style America in which sensible government rules,  expenses are kept at sensible levels, all pay their fair share, and all sacrifice for the common good.  This is Republicanism.

Your nonsense is merely pathos..


----------



## washamericom (May 22, 2012)

you guys are really/pretty interesting


----------



## Liability (May 23, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Liarbility believes his own moonshine, and the Board laughs at him.
> 
> You make up names for those you don't like then cry when we make up names for you: what a crybaby!  Are you a man or a baby?
> 
> ...



Right after I point out that Fakey takes himself seriously, Fakey comes up wit h the utterly original "believes his own moonshine. . . ."  

If I had ordered Fakey to prove his lack of credibility and lack of originality, he couldn't have performed it any better.

Still, bottom line, as I accurately noted earlier, poor deluded little Fakey persists in trying to convince himself that anybody buys the poseur story he has tried to peddle for so long.  Fakey is a "Republican."


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Liarbility believes his own moonshine, and the Board laughs at him.
> ...



I pointed out he was pathetic, and Liarbility started crybabying right on schedule.

Ordering?  The only orders you take are the ones I give you at the counter of Burger King when I order out.

Liarbility is isolated on the far right, so his screaming doesn't really carry much.


----------



## washamericom (May 23, 2012)

i was stunned to return from vacation to see how many pages this thread has.

i think my original instincts about the obamas were right, now at least i don't feel so alone, after reading some of these posts, some by folks here i respect and admire.

the vetting process will continue i hope, even after he's been "president". i think i'm correct about _this issue may not be quite dead_.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2012)

Vetting continues after a president's term(s) in office, sure.


----------



## washamericom (May 23, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Is it another distraction? WILL we ever know? WHY are Obama's records locked up?
> ...



i know you are alluding to full faith and credit. this situation is unprecedented. national security may transcend the states "verification". the citizens "rights" may be the 9One) thing that pushes it to the courts. i believe sheriff joe has "standing".

but first the facts have to all unravel.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2012)

Sheriff Joe has no standing.

The situation is covered by law, so unprecedented situation is present.

National security is not involved.

The facts have been examined and the birfer point is moot.


----------



## washamericom (May 23, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vetting continues after a president's term(s) in office, sure.



historically, sure. i hope so for future generations.


----------



## Liability (May 23, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Poor Fakey.  He's so butthurt about constantly being exposed about the  fraud he is, he is reduced to whining in the most plodding, unoriginal manner imaginable.

Fakey.  Learn to cope dopey.  Nobody buys your schtick.

You have no credibility at all.  None.  Everybody sees you as the dishonest poseur you are.

Everyone.

Fact.


----------



## washamericom (May 23, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sheriff Joe has no standing.
> 
> The situation is covered by law, so unprecedented situation is present.
> 
> ...



see, i think if he was born in mombassa, national security has been breached and compromised. but you're right jake, of course it's a legal matter too.

i'm becoming more clear on why this may be too big for the American plate. the ramifications would be epic.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2012)

There are no ramfications, wash, simply none.

BHO is American, more so than you, maybe as much as me.

There is no problem.


----------



## washamericom (May 23, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> There are no ramfications, wash, simply none.
> 
> BHO is American, more so than you, maybe as much as me.
> 
> There is no problem.



"no problem" wouldn't generate so much controversy after four years.

 that's just my opinion. there's a lot of hiding and misdirection going on. i was _natural born_, i'm pretty american, born in chicago.

just curious jake, what makes barack obama "more american" than i ??


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2012)

There is no controvery, wash, only 12 sillies like you screaming in the cage, and the rest of us poking you with sticks.

This is not about Obama.

It is about tormenting you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2012)

Oh, Obama would not be stupid enough, wash, to be in the cage in the first place.

You are too dumb to be much of an American.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 23, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sheriff Joe has no standing.
> ...



He is so unpopular, Kenyans are saying he was born in the United States....


----------



## washamericom (May 23, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



that's funny. nobody wonders why they couldn't get the birth hospital in hawaii straight from the start.

and so it goes kilgore...

Obama Administration leaks classified information to makers of propaganda film - HUMAN EVENTS


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2012)

poke, poke, poke,

goes the sticks at the far right wack sillies in the cages


----------



## Stephanie (May 23, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



now that was Funny..lol


----------



## washamericom (May 23, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> poke, poke, poke,
> 
> goes the sticks at the far right wack sillies in the cages



i guess i missed that torture/tormenting page in alinsky's rulebook.


----------



## daws101 (May 23, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > poke, poke, poke,
> ...


that's not the only thing you've missed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2012)

wash is almost sentient, though, at times


----------



## washamericom (May 23, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



right, his subject and verb don't agree.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2012)

wash, you are silliness personified.  admit it.


----------



## regent (May 23, 2012)

Wait till the Republican party hears about this birth thing, they'll spend a bunch of money investigating, and then we'll know the truth. Has anyone told the party about this birther thing yet? When the Republican party does investigate I know they'll come up with not only the truth but an explanation for Obama's birth being reported in two Honolulu newspapers, on August 4th., 1961.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2012)




----------



## daws101 (May 23, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> wash is almost sentient, though, at times


almost being the key!


----------



## washamericom (May 24, 2012)

regent said:


> Wait till the Republican party hears about this birth thing, they'll spend a bunch of money investigating, and then we'll know the truth. Has anyone told the party about this birther thing yet? When the Republican party does investigate I know they'll come up with not only the truth but an explanation for Obama's birth being reported in two Honolulu newspapers, on August 4th., 1961.



i think the more people that get on board, the more likely we'll discover his past. this is just one of a thousand elements that point to a different history than the obamas have portrayed.

if there is a cover up, we'll find out sometime. history has no deadline.


----------



## washamericom (May 24, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> wash, you are silliness personified.  admit it.



i like to get silly, but when it comes to my country and the homeland, i am very concerned.

if there is a cover up, then we have some serious issues to deal with coming up.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 24, 2012)

Arizona just annouced Obama is a citizen


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 24, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > wash, you are silliness personified.  admit it.
> ...



There is no evidence of a cover up, and you have serious personal issues to deal with.


----------



## washamericom (May 24, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



i think we all do jake.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 24, 2012)

wash, you and your buds are in an unique little crisis of faith of your own.

Deal with it privately, not here, please.


----------



## washamericom (May 24, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> wash, you and your buds are in an unique little crisis of faith of your own.
> 
> Deal with it privately, not here, please.



request denied. i mean, why would you care ?? why would you keep posting on this thread. why would there even be a thread if you just want to agree with each other ? you can do that at an obama rally.

you say_ i _have personal issues implying that you don't. but here you are. the fact that so many people think that it's wrong even to _discuss_ obama's past has always been a guiding light for me. it shouldn't bother you that there are a couple of birther threads in an obscure section of this or any forum.

 you can try sending other members a script of what you would like them to say, but that's a slippery slope, i think.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 24, 2012)

Is that a cry for help, wash?  Call the sheriff's office before you do anything drastic.


----------



## washamericom (May 24, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Is that a cry for help, wash?  Call the sheriff's office before you do anything drastic.



lol 

never take advice from someone who's more fucked up than you are.

are you a psychiatrist jake ?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 24, 2012)

Then get out of line with dopey and sleepy


----------



## washamericom (May 24, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Then get out of line with dopey and sleepy



did you have a question or comment about the obama birth certificate controversy or conspiracy theory jake ?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 24, 2012)

Immaterial.  Overruled.  No probative value.


----------



## washamericom (May 24, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Now, since this is really a non-issue, I'm going to extricate myself from this inane conversation.
> ...



this is a good example of people who post to say they're not posting. because it's so silly.

they took the time to tell us how much of their time we are wasting.

but what they're really saying is "more and more people are looking at obama's past and i/we don't like that."


----------



## washamericom (May 24, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Why would his own publishers produce this back in 1991? It's not like they were 'Birthers' or something. They also didn't have an 'Evil Republican' agenda. So why did they claim he was born in Kenya? I know Obamabots will dismiss this, but it is a fair question worthy of investigation. Something's not right.
> ...



great observation/comment. there is lot's more of this type of thing that just hasn't been reeled in yet, or being covered up.

 the internet is a big place, but in some ways the world is very small, time will tell. but i think intellegent people are beginning to wonder and ask questions. that's all i've been trying to do for the past year or so.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gLeaOlYL908#!
this is an interesting discussion, if there's time.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 24, 2012)

There is no point except on the birfers' pointy little heads.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 24, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> There is no point except on the birfers' pointy little heads.



Walk me through again how the publishers got it wrong.

I've never heard it explained.  Were the publishers the source of Obama's birthplace?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 24, 2012)

Walk me through how there is the slightest shred of credible evidence.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 24, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Walk me through how there is the slightest shred of credible evidence.



Obama's Literary Agent Checklist

President of Harvard Law Review...check
Raised in Indonesia...check
Raised in Hawaii...check
Son of American Anthropologist...check
Son of Kenya finance Minister...check
attended Columbia...check
Worked as a journalist...check
worked as editor for Business International Corp...check
Project coordinator NYPIRG in Harlem...check
Executive Director Developing Communities in Chicago...check
Birthplace...

Agent 1: Birthplace? Hmmm, I know! We'll say Kenya!
Agent 2: What?! Why Kenya? What the fuck?
Agent 1: Why not? It's made up right? We know he was born in Hawaii, but we'll say Kenya anyway
Agent 2: Why would we jeopardize our credibility as a literary house just to fake a birth place for a nobody?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 24, 2012)

Not evidence, only wacko yelling.  Evidence, please.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 24, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Not evidence, only wacko yelling.  Evidence, please.



Are you Milli or Vanilli today?


----------



## Liability (May 24, 2012)

The incumbent may very well have been born in Hawaii.

I accept that premise.

But we STILL can't get a rational (much less coherent) answer about WHY the President's former literary mouthpieces said -- back in 1991 -- that he was born in Kenya.

And, of course, we can't get ANY answer as to why the client (i.e., the present President) did not CORRECT the erroneous biographical representation AT THE TIME.


----------



## daws101 (May 24, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > wash, you and your buds are in an unique little crisis of faith of your own.
> ...


personally I find you mental defect highly entertaining.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 24, 2012)

Liability said:


> The incumbent may very well have been born in Hawaii.
> 
> I accept that premise.
> 
> ...



It's just common sense, L.  That's why Leftists like Starkey are completely without sane answers or explanations


----------



## washamericom (May 24, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




dawson, why are you here ? you rarely contribute anything substantive, only character attacks. yet you say we're the ones with the emotional problem. are you projecting ? i mean, what's in it for you ? and why are you territorial/protective of this/these birther thread(s) ? it's a free country and an open thread, do whatever you want. but i would think the constant/continued repitition would bore you eventually.


----------



## daws101 (May 24, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


thanks for proving my point!


----------



## washamericom (May 24, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



you're welcome dawson... i guess.


----------



## washamericom (May 24, 2012)

frazzledgear said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > clearly its more bullshit from a lie monger site
> ...



this goes along with the character thing:  obama birth certificate, parking tickets and obama's surrendered law licenses.. i posted/found this back in february.

Before It's News


----------



## washamericom (May 24, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> When are the birthers going to do something about Obama not being an American? 3 years and they haven't done shit.



 i've worked pretty hard to keep this issue going. but look a what we're up against. the executive branch, the democrat party and the mainstream media.

in some ways i'm surprised it's come this far so soon. more people are getting concerned. when i first talked to dr. corsi more than a year ago, he predicted it would take a while. (not this long)

 but what a fantastic tale ! i can understand why people would stay in denial for so long.

we'll see what happens, but consider the origin. i'm from chicago, most people don't know the power of the chicago way. but it's the same chicago way that got him the whitehouse. (alice palmer etc...)


----------



## washamericom (May 24, 2012)

g5000 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



don't forget the ayers' mailman.  https://www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_nf....,cf.osb&fp=445ae1130d69390f&biw=1504&bih=699


----------



## Liability (May 24, 2012)

g5000 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Who the fuck said it was the origin of the birfer movement?

All I have said (and what I have seen others note) is that it is more than passingly odd that the President mocks birfers when his own publicist said the same shit about him ~20 years ago but, yet, the President didn't correct that "mistake."


----------



## washamericom (May 24, 2012)

Liability said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



i agree. i think national security will transcend full fath and credit clause eventually. it has to start with the house judiciary, lamar smith. if there is no resignation the trial would move to the senate with chief justice roberts presiding. usurpation is unprecedented in this country, worldwide not too often (stalin).

of course a court may decide to look at the mounting evidence. like watergate, if there is a cover up, that's what will eventually upset obama's applecart. i still have a gut feeling that bill ayers is at the center of this hornet's nest.

my belief now is that they won't be able to change or hide _everything_, and eventully the jig will unravel.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 24, 2012)

washamericom said:


> frazzledgear said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Obama's above the law


----------



## washamericom (May 24, 2012)

http://thinkprogress.org/politics/2012/05/24/490079/trump-embraces-birtherism-romney-embraces-trump/
looks as if trump might be getting in again, makes me think it will come up in the election.


----------



## washamericom (May 24, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > frazzledgear said:
> ...



i think he thinks he_ is_ the law. if this is all true, he has to be pathological. i've always thought he was narcissistic


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 24, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Trump Embraces Birtherism, Romney Embraces Trump
> looks as if trump might be getting in again, makes me think it will come up in the election.



Trump is free to buy all the ads he wants to raise awareness about this key issue


----------



## washamericom (May 24, 2012)

Liability said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



obama mocking trump, the winking, the speech he gave on 4/27... it's all part of the "fake it til you make it" all from central casting, hollywood and chicago.

i still firmly believe that the mainstream "on airs" were instucted/threatened not to mention it.


----------



## washamericom (May 24, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Trump Embraces Birtherism, Romney Embraces Trump
> ...



i hope he does, all he really needs to do is hold a press conference.


----------



## paulitician (May 24, 2012)

'The Obama Deception.' Check it out.


----------



## Peach (May 24, 2012)

McCain really isn't "natural" born under the Constitution, only by a law passed by Congress.


----------



## Liability (May 24, 2012)

Peach said:


> McCain really isn't "natural" born under the Constitution, only by a law passed by Congress.



Total bull.

One need not be born ON U.S. soil to be a natural born American.

The general ignorance on that point is pretty disgusting.


----------



## washamericom (May 25, 2012)

Liability said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > McCain really isn't "natural" born under the Constitution, only by a law passed by Congress.
> ...



the mainstream media hasn't helped to resolve the questions either, i'm incredulous that maccain is being used as a distraction still. i still haven't heard rubio's eligibility mentioned on air anywhere.


----------



## Liability (May 25, 2012)

In an ironic twist of fate, Fakey and rderp were both born in Kenya.


----------



## washamericom (May 25, 2012)

in one week, this thread got 905 reponses and  7,373 views, and really doesn't include me that much ! (i was gone for the week) 

so i guess they really can't say it's a _dead issue_ or the _case is closed _anymore.

 i'm encouraged that this is finally coming into the sunlight, which i understand is the best disinfectant.

i hope people continue to ask questions, and follow the developments.

did anyone else noticed that obama kept selling the narrative:   ... "I know that there's going to be a segment of people for which, no matter what we put out, this issue will not be put to rest," the president said.   4/27, 2011 &#8211;

that whole speech that day and the media response (eg sheppard smith) made all my hairs stand up...  
that was the first day i knew something was really wrong, call it musician intuitivity/instinct




watch him when he say's "this issue started two, two and a half years ago, i think it started during the campaign".  notice how he laughs with the press first, he has the same relationship as robert gibbs and now jay carney did/do with dept. whitehouse press secretary chuck todd.

i think they're all acting.


i also think/predict the whole savannah guthrie incident is a red herring/rouse/distraction


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 25, 2012)

Liability said:


> In an ironic twist of face, Fakey and rderp were both born in Kenya.



Separated at Birf


----------



## washamericom (May 31, 2012)

the response from the democrat/liberal party is pretty typical, as it's a misprint or a mistake that luckily they were able correct before the election.

but there are so many more things like this that will be coming out soon. there will be a lot of talk about frank marshall.

once again. i am personally not delighted or pleased about what the obama's have done.

my only goal was to have people learn about the situation and for all of the facts about the case to come to sunlight.

there is no joy in political corruption. one problem when a large powerful country's government gets too big, is that power corrupts absolutely.

it is the responsibility of the American people to learn about thier elected leaders. this was built into the process when the founding fathers and mothers broke away from england and the tyranny of king george the third.

i hope people will continue to follow the obama birth certificate story. the story has become so much bigger than a hidden or forged document(s).

as with the obama birth certificate (pdf on federal taxpayer funded website whitehouse.gov), there are so many layers to mr. obama's rise to power and general provenance.
this period of presidential history is convoluded and complex, i believe it will take years before we know everything there is to know about how and why this happened. i can honestly say that we have become complicit and dependent on the media, we have enabled them to be our trusted pipeline of news and information. in some cases the truth contained within the news has been eclipsed by the thirst for attention and the exibition of editorial affectation. 

this next month should cast an even longer shadow of doubt, over what has been missed, hidden or neglected by so many, for so long. 

 scott e.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 31, 2012)

Obama's racist white half told the publisher that he was born in Kenya

Nothing else fits the facts


----------



## Rshermr (May 31, 2012)

The cons can't leave the birther issue alone.  I think some actually believe this crap.  Has been debunked by every independent source that has investigated it.  
If you cons have proof, please bring it on.  But, of course, you do not.  There is none that will stand up  to scrutiny.  
And please do not bring me evidence from entertainers, like Hanity and Beck.  
It is actually very easy to fact check.  Try Factcheck.org, etc.  They have spent the time and energy to examine the claims.  
What I really want to know is how to get a list of all the believers in this birther stuff, so I can market tin hats to these knuckle draggers!!


----------



## washamericom (May 31, 2012)

Rshermr said:


> The cons can't leave the birther issue alone.  I think some actually believe this crap.  Has been debunked by every independent source that has investigated it.
> If you cons have proof, please bring it on.  But, of course, you do not.  There is none that will stand up  to scrutiny.
> And please do not bring me evidence from entertainers, like Hanity and Beck.
> It is actually very easy to fact check.  Try Factcheck.org, etc.  They have spent the time and energy to examine the claims.
> What I really want to know is how to get a list of all the believers in this birther stuff, so I can market tin hats to these knuckle draggers!!



welcome !


----------

